# Mobile DVR



## IndianBird

I see in latest app update it talks about mobile dvr and taking your recordings with you. I figure this is the replacement for GenieGo. I tried to authorize my phone and iPad last night but it failed each time. I'm guessing it's not totally rolled out yet. 

How about you guys? Anyone been able to set it up yet?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianBird

I see in latest app update it talks about mobile dvr and taking your recordings with you. I figure this is the replacement for GenieGo. I tried to authorize my phone and iPad last night but it failed each time. I'm guessing it's not totally rolled out yet.

How about you guys? Anyone been able to set it up yet?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianBird

Brian, Yes I do. The Mobile DVR is in its pilot stage at them moment and is not available to everyone. It is slowly being rolled out nationally as all the bugs get worked out. Unfortunately like you, I am in a state it has not reached yet. You will get notifications on your bill, email or message on your receiver when it becomes available in your area. Sorry for the inconvenience. Thanks for reaching out. ^KeithB - Social Media Manager


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbronstein

I got it today. I've played with it a little bit and the streatming is working very well. The downloading not so much. I tried to download some shows and they've been stuck on "waiting to prepare" for 15 minutes. There was an option that came up at first to auto prepare all the recordings which I declined because I wasn't sure what impact that would have on the Genie's performance and how much HD space it was use, and now I can't find it again.

And are there any plans to make a windows app?


----------



## glaurung

IndianBird said:


> Brian, Yes I do. The Mobile DVR is in its pilot stage at them moment and is not available to everyone. It is slowly being rolled out nationally as all the bugs get worked out. Unfortunately like you, I am in a state it has not reached yet. You will get notifications on your bill, email or message on your receiver when it becomes available in your area. Sorry for the inconvenience. Thanks for reaching out. ^KeithB - Social Media Manager
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do a keyword search on your hr44 or hr54 for "TRANSC0DEON" and it will be enabled if you have the latest software. After you do that, go into the app and click the "get started" button.


----------



## IndianBird

glaurung said:


> Do a keyword search on your hr44 or hr54 for "TRANSC0DEON" and it will be enabled if you have the latest software. After you do that, go into the app and click the "get started" button.


Nice, I'll give that a shot tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianBird

Didn't work for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbronstein

The show finally downloaded, and I tried another which downloaded overnight. And I did figure out how to set the auto prepare option finally.

And again, does anyone know if they are ever going to come out with a windows app? It would be nice to use this on my laptop.


----------



## Billzebub

dbronstein said:


> The show finally downloaded, and I tried another which downloaded overnight. And I did figure out how to set the auto prepare option finally.
> 
> And again, does anyone know if they are ever going to come out with a windows app? It would be nice to use this on my laptop.


There is a GenieGo app for Windows already. This should work.


----------



## trh

dbronstein said:


> The show finally downloaded, and I tried another which downloaded overnight. And I did figure out how to set the auto prepare option finally.
> 
> And again, does anyone know if they are ever going to come out with a windows app? It would be nice to use this on my laptop.


Since you have this new feature working, why don't you try the DIRECTV app or the GenieGo app to see if it works?


----------



## dbronstein

trh said:


> Since you have this new feature working, why don't you try the DIRECTV app or the GenieGo app to see if it works?


Where do I get those apps? They aren't in the MS app store.


----------



## trh

Try these two pages:

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3495

http://www.directv.com/technology/mobile_apps/ipad


----------



## dbronstein

trh said:


> Try these two pages:
> 
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3495
> 
> http://www.directv.com/technology/mobile_apps/ipad


Thanks for the links, although the second one only has links to the tablet apps, which don't include a windows one. And it would never occur to me to use the GenieGo app when I don't have a GenieGo, but it does seem to work.


----------



## glaurung

IndianBird said:


> Didn't work for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might try giving the genie a static ip address and then searching for that ip address. That's what I had to do.


----------



## trh

dbronstein said:


> Thanks for the links, although the second one only has links to the tablet apps, which don't include a windows one. And it would never occur to me to use the GenieGo app when I don't have a GenieGo, but it does seem to work.


I'm still using the old apps as they have been more stable (and I haven't shifted to the new system yet) . I don't know of any integrated app for a PC like they have for mobile devices. Maybe someone else can provide info on this.


----------



## N00dle

Hey all. New here. I just got my new DirecTV service setup after being gone a year and can't seem to set up the mobile DVR. 

I keep getting the message that the DVR and device must be on the same network.

All IP settings are fine. Everything is on the same gateway and such.

I'm running the DirecTV Android app in case that's relevant.

I'm stumped.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Make sure you are on wifi and not cellular and also on the same wifi network. If you have guest turned on or something like that check to make sure you are on the right network. Also make sure your router isn't blocking wifi to landlines or sandboxing all your stuff. 

That's just a real quick hit list. If none of that works let us know...


----------



## N00dle

inkahauts said:


> Make sure you are on wifi and not cellular and also on the same wifi network. If you have guest turned on or something like that check to make sure you are on the right network. Also make sure your router isn't blocking wifi to landlines or sandboxing all your stuff.
> 
> That's just a real quick hit list. If none of that works let us know...


Same wifi network both for my phone and the hr44-200

No guest Network setup on my router. As far as I can tell the router isn't blocking anything from the firewall related to the box.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianBird

N00dle said:


> Same wifi network both for my phone and the hr44-200
> 
> No guest Network setup on my router. As far as I can tell the router isn't blocking anything from the firewall related to the box.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Give a reset to everything, phone, dtv, router.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffcarp

How do you deregister a smartphone as a mobile DVR client? Two concerns: one of our phones is in the iPhone for Life program with Sprint so it is replaced roughly every year which means I need to change the client wants per year. Second issue is that I have had Android phones long enough to know that sometimes they just crash and need to be reset in which case I do not have the ability to deactivate or uninstall the client from the phone. Can I deactivate it from the DirecTV website somehow in order to gain back one of my available clients?


----------



## peds48

jeffcarp said:


> How do you deregister a smartphone as a mobile DVR client? Two concerns: one of our phones is in the iPhone for Life program with Sprint so it is replaced roughly every year which means I need to change the client wants per year. Second issue is that I have had Android phones long enough to know that sometimes they just crash and need to be reset in which case I do not have the ability to deactivate or uninstall the client from the phone. Can I deactivate it from the DirecTV website somehow in order to gain back one of my available clients?


when you reach the limit of 5 devices, the app will ask you which device you want to remove in order to add your new device

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianBird

Just an update. I tried to activate mobile dvr on my iPad as it worked tonight. 

Still not working on my iPhone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meadoel

My ipad has been wonky with the GG2. I activated this code on my Genie to see if that helps, but I don't know where to enter the IP address for the Genie for the app to see "mobile DVR". Any suggestions?


----------



## prushing

meadoel said:


> My ipad has been wonky with the GG2. I activated this code on my Genie to see if that helps, but I don't know where to enter the IP address for the Genie for the app to see "mobile DVR". Any suggestions?


You have no reason to want this, you already have a GG2, now who knows if your GG2 will work

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

Help please. I just had a HR54 installed this week. So far love it. I am in a state that mobile DVR had been activated. I have the directv app on my iPhone and the Genie Go app on my macbook. I can use all features of mobile DVR while at home and when away from my home network I can access my home DVR and watch recorded content and see my playlist. However I cannot get receiver control out of home to work. It works on my home network ni problem. I tried port forwarding my router and it makes no difference. The only thing I can think of and I hope someone can correct me; the HR54 is connected to my router by MoCA - ethernet to DECA II connected to coax. I am using an Apple airport extreme router. Does my HR54 have to be connected to my router via WIFI for the out of home receiver access to work ? or does that not matter ? Again I am connected by MoCA. I am not using the wireless setting because its not getting that strong of a signal. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## peds48

TimC said:


> Help please. I just had a HR54 installed this week. So far love it. I am in a state that mobile DVR had been activated. I have the directv app on my iPhone and the Genie Go app on my macbook. I can use all features of mobile DVR while at home and when away from my home network I can access my home DVR and watch recorded content and see my playlist. However I cannot get receiver control out of home to work. It works on my home network ni problem. I tried port forwarding my router and it makes no difference. The only thing I can think of and I hope someone can correct me; the HR54 is connected to my router by MoCA - ethernet to DECA II connected to coax. I am using an Apple airport extreme router. Does my HR54 have to be connected to my router via WIFI for the out of home receiver access to work ? or does that not matter ? Again I am connected by MoCA. I am not using the wireless setting because its not getting that strong of a signal. Any help is much appreciated.


You mean the actual remote control? If so, that feature only works while in your network.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

No not the remote. apparently you can live stream from receiver out of home.


----------



## HoTat2

Also does anyone know if the new Mobile DVR service (that is, with the GenieGo integrated into the Genie, an HR54 here) only allows streaming from all DVRs while on the home network?

I notice, at least on the android phone apps, I can only see and stream recorded shows on the Genie when OOH.

Can't see or select any other DVRs (got 5 other HR24s here) when OOH.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P

HoTat2 said:


> Also does anyone know if the new Mobile DVR service (that is, with the GenieGo integrated into the Genie, an HR54 here) only allows streaming from all DVRs while on the home network?
> 
> I notice, at least on the android phone apps, I can only see and stream recorded shows on the Genie when OOH.
> 
> Can't see or select any other DVRs (got 5 other HR24s here) when OOH.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


I don't know of anyone using the new service without an external GG that can see more than 1 Genie's content. Until then, I hope my GG2 never dies.


----------



## trh

HoTat2 said:


> Also does anyone know if the new Mobile DVR service (that is, with the GenieGo integrated into the Genie, an HR54 here) only allows streaming from all DVRs while on the home network?
> 
> I notice, at least on the android phone apps, I can only see and stream recorded shows on the Genie when OOH.
> 
> Can't see or select any other DVRs (got 5 other HR24s here) when OOH.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


And I also think you can only transcode shows from your Genie, not other DVRs on your account.


----------



## dennisj00

Yep, agree with you guys! The iPad app keeps prompting me to change to the mobile dvr but NEVER until it can do what the GG/GG2 does!


----------



## HoTat2

trh said:


> And I also think you can only transcode shows from your Genie, not other DVRs on your account.


No, I can transcode shows from the other DVRs to the Genie and then store or download them from the Genie when I'm on the home network.

But can only see recorded shows on the Genie, whether transcoded ones or regular recordings when OOH using the android app.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

HoTat2 said:


> No, I can transcode shows from the other DVRs to the Genie and then store or download them from the Genie when I'm on the home network.


I'm still using my GenieGo 1st Gen (nomad). But what you're saying is different than what DIRECTV has been saying. Even the screen shot contained in post #2 says it needs the Genie.


----------



## HoTat2

trh said:


> I'm still using my GenieGo 1st Gen (nomad). But what you're saying is different than what DIRECTV has been saying. Even the screen shot contained in post #2 says it needs the Genie.


Yes, it needs the Genie ...

But what I'm saying is that while on the home network I can see all programs on the Genie and all HR24s and can transcode any recorded program from HR24 to the Genie. Or transscode recorded programs originally on the Genie to the Genie. Either transcoded type is then stored on the Genie for eventual downloading or streaming to a client.

But when OOH I can only see the recorded or any transcoded progams on the Genie. Recorded programs on the HR24s cannot be seen.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

The original GenieGo, before MobileDVR, did not need a Genie DVR. Any advanced DVR on your network worked. 

And before MobileDVR, you could stream to mobile devices inside your home if they had the DIRECTV App (no GenieGo required). And I think there were some channels you could stream OOH, but I don't use OOH streaming, so I'm not sure about that.

Your ability to transcode shows from other DVRS without a GenieGo device contradicts what they have said. But that it is storing those shows on your Genie could cause me some space issues.

So I'm going to continue to use my GenieGo and not convert to MobileDVR


----------



## NR4P

HoTat2 said:


> Yes, it needs the Genie ...
> 
> But what I'm saying is that while on the home network I can see all programs on the Genie and all HR24s and* can transcode any recorded program from HR24 to the Genie. Or transscode recorded programs originally on the Genie to the Genie.* Either transcoded type is then stored on the Genie for eventual downloading or streaming to a client.
> 
> But when OOH I can only see the recorded or any transcoded progams on the Genie. Recorded programs on the HR24s cannot be seen.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


Not sure that is or was the case.


----------



## Steve

To anyone that may know, I have a mobile DVR question on behalf of some friends with Genie's that may want to use MDVR when football season starts.

Does MDVR set-up require you to open up ports on your router, like with GG/GG2?


----------



## trh

Steve said:


> To anyone that may know, I have a mobile DVR question on behalf of some friends with Genie's that may want to use MDVR when football season starts.
> 
> Does MDVR set-up require you to open up ports on your router, like with GG/GG2?


Keep in mind there is a black-out rule when streaming the games. We were driving up the east coast and my son was in the back watching Baltimore play a game. When we got close enough to Baltimore, he got a screen that said we were within their viewing area and we couldn't watch the game via DIRECTV's NFL ST channels.


----------



## Billzebub

TimC said:


> Help please. I just had a HR54 installed this week. So far love it. I am in a state that mobile DVR had been activated. I have the directv app on my iPhone and the Genie Go app on my macbook. I can use all features of mobile DVR while at home and when away from my home network I can access my home DVR and watch recorded content and see my playlist. However I cannot get receiver control out of home to work. It works on my home network ni problem. I tried port forwarding my router and it makes no difference. The only thing I can think of and I hope someone can correct me; the HR54 is connected to my router by MoCA - ethernet to DECA II connected to coax. I am using an Apple airport extreme router. Does my HR54 have to be connected to my router via WIFI for the out of home receiver access to work ? or does that not matter ? Again I am connected by MoCA. I am not using the wireless setting because its not getting that strong of a signal. Any help is much appreciated.


I could be mistaken, but I think you have to be connected on your home network to control your receivers with the app


----------



## dennisj00

Steve said:


> To anyone that may know, I have a mobile DVR question on behalf of some friends with Genie's that may want to use MDVR when football season starts.
> 
> Does MDVR set-up require you to open up ports on your router, like with GG/GG2?


Steve, I haven't tried MDVR but I don't see why it wouldn't require the same port openings like GG. It's just a fundamental requirement to contact / communicate with your home router.

I've also noticed some movies / on-demand / documentaries that would transcode and download, no longer give the download option.

Don't know if that's a change from the merger or some other requirement.


----------



## inkahauts

I thought we read it won't require opening ports...


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> Steve, I haven't tried MDVR but I don't see why it wouldn't require the same port openings like GG. It's just a fundamental requirement to contact / communicate with your home router.


Could be, but since MDVR is also set-top box based, I was wondering if they may have rejiggered it to work similar to TiVo Roamio or Bolt OOH streaming, where no port forwarding is required.


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> I thought we read it won't require opening ports...


I couldn't find any set-up instructions on the DIRECTV web site, like they used to have with GG/GG2.


----------



## TimC

This where I am having trouble, can't find Apple Router in the Out of Home Setup under list of routers.


----------



## zmancartfan

dennisj00 said:


> I've also noticed some movies / on-demand / documentaries that would transcode and download, no longer give the download option.


I don't think that on-demand has ever allowed a transcode and download, but I've noticed with the last couple iOS updates that numerous items on my DVR don't immediately give the option to download. I've found I've had to go into the "more info" screen and drill down to find a working "download to iPad" button.

I've also found that the app has gone backwards about 5 versions in terms of being to actually watch those downloaded shows when not connected to a network. I get the "can only view downloaded content" message, but nearly half the time none of the downloads has a working play button, and nearly the other half of the time it shows that I don't have any downloaded content at all even though I do. It's rarely that it works as it should.

I'm still running s GG2 on an HR44 in a non-pilot state.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts

They don't offer to transcode on demand because they expect you to watch it directly off their servers I believe. I know the issue with that. But I think that's their idea.


----------



## HoTat2

inkahauts said:


> I thought we read it won't require opening ports...


Just tested my MDVR service after closing the traditional GenieGo ports on my router 8082 and 8083. And switching the Smartphone to cellular (4G) connection to check OOH access and it still works just fine.

That is, "just fine" other than the fact I can only see and access the Genie OOH of course.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## N00dle

I still for the life of me can't get past the app recognizing that I'm actually on the same network as my home unit to use Mobile DVR. :bang


----------



## Steve

HoTat2 said:


> That is, "just fine" other than the fact I can only see and access the Genie OOH of course.


I wonder if that's a bug or intentional? They may not want folks using tablets in place of add'l client boxes. Less monthly revenue.


----------



## zmancartfan

N00dle said:


> I still for the life of me can't get past the app recognizing that I'm actually on the same network as my home unit to use Mobile DVR. :bang


I wish I could give you better advice, but a while back (several months ago) I had a heck of a time with the app not recognizing various receivers and not being able to see playlists, etc. I tried everything I could and pretty much resigned myself to not being able to use the app and the GG the way it is supposed to work. But then I upgraded my router as my household had outgrown the hardware capabilities of my two or three year old wireless network.

All of the problems disappeared. I didn't make any other changes other than to replace the router with a bigger, better, newer, faster one. I even kept the same SSIDs. Suddenly the DirecTV app started working perfectly.

The moral to the story for me is that apparently the make and model of the router plays a fairly significant role in getting the app and DVR to play well with each other.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## HoTat2

Steve said:


> I wonder if that's a bug or intentional? They may not want folks using tablets in place of add'l client boxes. Less monthly revenue.


Called tech. support and 1st level rep. think it's a bug, but wasn't sure and escalated the issue. That was over two weeks ago and haven't heard anything since.

Guess I'll try calling back ...

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

zmancartfan said:


> I wish I could give you better advice, but a while back (several months ago) I had a heck of a time with the app not recognizing various receivers and not being able to see playlists, etc. I tried everything I could and pretty much resigned myself to not being able to use the app and the GG the way it is supposed to work. But then I upgraded my router as my household had outgrown the hardware capabilities of my two or three year old wireless network.
> 
> All of the problems disappeared. I didn't make any other changes other than to replace the router with a bigger, better, newer, faster one. I even kept the same SSIDs. Suddenly the DirecTV app started working perfectly.
> 
> The moral to the story for me is that apparently the make and model of the router plays a fairly significant role in getting the app and DVR to play well with each other.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Just curios what brand was the old one and what brand was the new router?


----------



## zmancartfan

inkahauts said:


> Just curios what brand was the old one and what brand was the new router?


I replaced a Cisco/Linksys dual band router (RE4500 maybe?) with a TP-Link Archer C3200 tri-band router. With three kids and upwards of 20 devices active at the same time, the new one is rock steady with much improved throughput.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## rahlquist

Ok so have a HR44 and in Georgia. Have RBR the HR44 and tried to get the message "Must be on your home network and connected to your DVR to setup your Mobile DVR." The HR44 is connected to my lan backbone over DECA. My phone is connected to the wifi on the same router the DECA plugs into and from the phone I can ping the HR44. So any tips?


----------



## code4code5

I just discovered MobileDVR... I've been away for a while. Both my Windows and iPad clients have connected just fine, but I can't get my iPhone to connect, even in the home network. When I try to authorize the device, I get a "DRM initializing " message that never goes away. 

I am on the iOS 10 beta 7, so I wonder if that has something to do with it. Thoughts?


----------



## IndianBird

code4code5 said:


> I just discovered MobileDVR... I've been away for a while. Both my Windows and iPad clients have connected just fine, but I can't get my iPhone to connect, even in the home network. When I try to authorize the device, I get a "DRM initializing " message that never goes away.
> 
> I am on the iOS 10 beta 7, so I wonder if that has something to do with it. Thoughts?


That's me in a nutshell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

#WolvesUp


----------



## peds48

code4code5 said:


> I just discovered MobileDVR... I've been away for a while. Both my Windows and iPad clients have connected just fine, but I can't get my iPhone to connect, even in the home network. When I try to authorize the device, I get a "DRM initializing " message that never goes away.
> 
> I am on the iOS 10 beta 7, so I wonder if that has something to do with it. Thoughts?


yes, ios 10 is your issue

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## code4code5

peds48 said:


> yes, ios 10 is your issue
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks. Hopefully when the OS is released publicly they'll update the app quickly.


----------



## peds48

code4code5 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully when the OS is released publicly they'll update the app quickly.


DIRECTV is well known for taking their time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveymacjr

Is it possible to go from new Mobile DVR back to GenieGO?


----------



## HoTat2

steveymacjr said:


> Is it possible to go from new Mobile DVR back to GenieGO?


Couple of days ago while I was on a call originally about another isssue, a 1st level CSR at DIRECTV told me in the technical notes given to her about MDVR said no. But you can take that for what it's worth.

Particularly from a 1st level rep. ...

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

Anyone that gets the error, "must be connected to home network or cant find receiver" been able to figure out why we cant setup the Mobile DVR. I talked to DTV yesterday and they still had no answer for me. I have tried on two different iPhones and an iPad and I get the same error. I use an Apple Time Capsule as a router. Its just like the HR 44 is connected to the network, but somehow the app doesn't see it. Do I need to maybe adjust anything in the Apple router...ports or anything?? I don't know if this is relevant, but when I go under Info and Test, more system info, I see "STB Services Port" with and error N/A202 and under "Wireless" with and error "Disabled(Loop Detected). But when I run the system test, it does not return any errors and my HR44 DOES show "Connected" to the network. 
Also when i hit Menu and I check Info and test, More System Info, and scroll down, I see "Mobile DVR" and under that there is "Device-Internal", "Service-Ready for Client", and "Sync-n-Go Pre-Prepared-Disabled". Is this right? 
I also do not see "Mobile DVR" on my bill like some people have mentioned. I also dont know if this is relevant. 

I just find it hard to believe that when Mobile DVR gets fully deployed next week that my issues will get magically resolved. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Steve

cpd5215 said:


> Anyone that gets the error, "must be connected to home network or cant find receiver" been able to figure out why we cant setup the Mobile DVR. I talked to DTV yesterday and they still had no answer for me. I have tried on two different iPhones and an iPad and I get the same error. I use an Apple Time Capsule as a router. Its just like the HR 44 is connected to the network, but somehow the app doesn't see it. Do I need to maybe adjust anything in the Apple router...ports or anything?? I don't know if this is relevant, but when I go under Info and Test, more system info, I see "STB Services Port" with and error N/A202 and under "Wireless" with and error "Disabled(Loop Detected). But when I run the system test, it does not return any errors and my HR44 DOES show "Connected" to the network.
> Also when i hit Menu and I check Info and test, More System Info, and scroll down, I see "Mobile DVR" and under that there is "Device-Internal", "Service-Ready for Client", and "Sync-n-Go Pre-Prepared-Disabled". Is this right?
> I also do not see "Mobile DVR" on my bill like some people have mentioned. I also dont know if this is relevant.
> 
> I just find it hard to believe that when Mobile DVR gets fully deployed next week that my issues will get magically resolved. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


Curious if you tried again today. Someone I know having similar issues was able to connect this morning. I wonder if that's because DIRECTV fixed something on the authentication server? If so, might help you.


----------



## cpd5215

Steve said:


> Curious if you tried again today. Someone I know having similar issues was able to connect this morning. I wonder if that's because DIRECTV fixed something on the authentication server? If so, might help you.


Thanks but I have tried everyday including today. I think magically it will work if I try enough. Lol. Sadly, no luck. I am lost for options.


----------



## trh

With the GenieGo, your iOS devices didn't work if they were jailbroken. Are yours jailbroken? 

Just throwing something out there.


----------



## cpd5215

trh said:


> With the GenieGo, your iOS devices didn't work if they were jailbroken. Are yours jailbroken?
> 
> Just throwing something out there.


No. not Jailbroken. Keep throwing suggestions please! Lol

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Beerstalker

I believe it has also been mentioned that it won't work with iOS 10 if you have the beta installed.


----------



## cpd5215

Beerstalker said:


> I believe it has also been mentioned that it won't work with iOS 10 if you have the beta installed.


Yea I saw that. One of my devices does have beta but the other 3 do not so I have ruled that out as the culprit.

Also, as a side note, when I try to watch say CNN on my phone at my house, I get an error, video streaming is unavailable, (3100).

I am sure this problem is all related but just trying to give as much info as possible so we can try to find what the issue is.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zmancartfan

Assume you've completely rebooted everything: Genie, wireless router, all iOS devices, right? And assume you've completely closed and reloaded the DirecTV app (double click home / swipe to close), but since you said to keep throwing out suggestions... 



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## cpd5215

zmancartfan said:


> Assume you've completely rebooted everything: Genie, wireless router, all iOS devices, right? And assume you've completely closed and reloaded the DirecTV app (double click home / swipe to close), but since you said to keep throwing out suggestions...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I love the suggestions. Yes I have done all of this many many times. Would DTV roll a truck my way for something like this. It can't be this hard....something doesn't seem right.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zmancartfan

Is there any way for you physically to try another wireless router on your home network? I had similar weird issues up until several months ago, and replacing my router to a more powerful one (for family size reasons, not as a solution to DirecTV app issues) just magically made the iOS app work like it should with a GG2 without making any other changes.

Just a way to rule out one more possible failure point.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## cpd5215

zmancartfan said:


> Is there any way for you physically to try another wireless router on your home network? I had similar weird issues up until several months ago, and replacing my router to a more powerful one (for family size reasons, not as a solution to DirecTV app issues) just magically made the iOS app work like it should with a GG2 without making any other changes.
> 
> Just a way to rule out one more possible failure point.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I dont have another router on hand at the moment but I seriously thought about buying one to troubleshoot. I was hoping it wouldnt come to that. Also, I know others on here have has success with the apple router and things are working just fine. But I do believe some of those folks are using the apple device in bridge mode, not as a router...


----------



## peds48

cpd5215 said:


> I love the suggestions. Yes I have done all of this many many times. *Would DTV roll a truck my way for something like this*. It can't be this hard....something doesn't seem right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


no. DIRECTV would not, or at the very least is not supposed to, roll a truck for GenieGo or mobile DVR issues. Reason you ask, because that service relies solely on your network and DIRECTV techs would not or can't touch any of your network related stuff.


----------



## cpd5215

peds48 said:


> no. DIRECTV would not, or at the very least is not supposed to, roll a truck for GenieGo or mobile DVR issues. Reason you ask, because that service relies solely on your network and DIRECTV techs would not or can't touch any of your network related stuff.


Gotcha. I sort of figured that. Thx for confirming.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> no. DIRECTV would not, or at the very least is not supposed to, roll a truck for GenieGo or mobile DVR issues. Reason you ask, because that service relies solely on your network and DIRECTV techs would not or can't touch any of your network related stuff.


Understand why that may be the case with GenieGo, but unlike GG, it's my understanding that MDVR doesn't require UPnP or manual router port forwarding. If that's the case, if not a truck roll, there should at least be a way for D* to check the health of a customer's MDVR configuration remotely, don't you think?


----------



## cpd5215

zmancartfan said:


> Is there any way for you physically to try another wireless router on your home network? I had similar weird issues up until several months ago, and replacing my router to a more powerful one (for family size reasons, not as a solution to DirecTV app issues) just magically made the iOS app work like it should with a GG2 without making any other changes.
> 
> Just a way to rule out one more possible failure point.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk





cpd5215 said:


> I dont have another router on hand at the moment but I seriously thought about buying one to troubleshoot. I was hoping it wouldnt come to that. Also, I know others on here have has success with the apple router and things are working just fine. But I do believe some of those folks are using the apple device in bridge mode, not as a router...


Well...I went out and bought a new high end router....And sadly, more of the same!!!! Same thing is happening. On the TV under the menu it shows connected with and IP address and the whole nine yards. But unfortunately, when I get on the iPad or iPhone, it says it cant find the receiver on the network. So I have ruled out the cause of my issues as a router. I have no idea what else to do. Could it somehow be wired wrong here in my house that would cause it to still connect to the network, but not be found on the network when I use the app or try to setup Mobile DVR. AYIYI!!! My head is spinning!!


----------



## dmproske

Same issue for me. I am on Android. I have a HR44 and Hr24 connected to WiFi and my phone is on the same network. 
In the app it says both receivers are connected to Internet when I go into the selection for them to use the app remote control function. 
However when I go to setup the mobile dvr I get the popular error that my dvr and app must be on the same network.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

dmproske said:


> Same issue for me. I am on Android. I have a HR44 and Hr24 connected to WiFi and my phone is on the same network.
> In the app it says both receivers are connected to Internet when I go into the selection for them to use the app remote control function.
> However when I go to setup the mobile dvr I get the popular error that my dvr and app must be on the same network.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Very frustrating isn't it!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## HoTat2

Too bad some are having these problems with MDVR this way given the full streaming and downloading upgrade supposedly coming on Sep. 8th as reported on Satelliteguys.us in a bulletin to the techs.

Kinda spoils things ...



> One of our key focuses this year is to meet customers' desire to take their DIRECTV service with them wherever they go. The combination of AT&T and DIRECTV makes this even easier, with the marriage of DIRECTV's content and AT&T's mobile delivery network giving customers a powerful tool to enjoy their content anytime and anywhere, regardless of whether or not they're in front of their TV.
> 
> You may have seen some of our videos and communications talking about the features available through the DIRECTV mobile app, including:
> 
> 
> Live-streaming over 100 channels anywhere (channel availability depending on customer's programming package)
> Stream thousands of movies and shows on-demand for free
> Start watching on-demand on a mobile device, transfer to TV and pick up at the same place - and vice versa
> The streaming capabilities are available to _all DIRECTV subscribers _- regardless of whether their HD-DVR is connected to broadband. Customers can log into the app using their directv.com account credentials and stream via a mobile connection. This is a great extension of the DIRECTV service that customers are already paying for and enjoying in their home, enabling DIRECTV to be wherever customers want us to be.
> 
> Starting _Thursday, September 8_, we will ask the field to *help us raise awareness of the DIRECTV app* among subscribers by talking about the app and the availability of the above-listed features and showing them to customers. Work orders will contain an indicator that technicians should use part of their customer education time to speak to their customer about the DIRECTV app; for FSTP users, that will be an OLI labeled "*MOBILE DVR*."
> 
> *New features within the DIRECTV app*
> 
> Also starting Thursday, September 8, customers with a *broadband-connected HR44 or higher* will be able to unlock even more features within their DIRECTV app. This functionality will allow customers to use their mobile app just like any other Genie client, with the ability to:
> 
> 
> Live-stream _all_ channels from their programming package anywhere
> View HD or SD recorded content from their Genie both in and outside their home via _live-streaming or downloading_
> While we anticipate customers will be interested in learning about these great new features, *we do not expect technicians to set them up for customers as part of their in-home workflow*. If customers have supported hardware, technicians can educate them on the expanded capabilities of the DIRECTV app and let them know that they can self-activate them when they see other Connected Home features (such as on-demand or Pandora) are available on the Genie.


Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

HoTat2 said:


> Too bad some are having these problems with MDVR this way given the full streaming and downloading upgrade supposedly coming on Sep. 8th as reported on Satelliteguys.us in a bulletin to the techs.
> 
> Kinda spoils things ...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


Exactly. That's why I am trying so desperately to correct the situation before the rollout next week.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## inkahauts

cpd5215 said:


> Exactly. That's why I am trying so desperately to correct the situation before the rollout next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Ever think maybe it's something on their end that isn't turned on and won't be till it's launched next week?


----------



## cpd5215

inkahauts said:


> Ever think maybe it's something on their end that isn't turned on and won't be till it's launched next week?


At this point, that's what I am hoping for. But I can't explain why it worked for me fine a few months ago and some folks now seem to be using it fine.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## inkahauts

I'm not saying for sure that's it but I do believe it's a big question mark that makes doing to much troubleshooting at this point useless since that's a big if.


----------



## cpd5215

inkahauts said:


> I'm not saying for sure that's it but I do believe it's a big question mark that makes doing to much troubleshooting at this point useless since that's a big if.


I agree it's a big question. I just figured maybe I could figure it out beforehand so I would be ready for next week.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## HoTat2

Oh well ... sign ...

Just checked my DIRECTV app and now it says MDVR can't connect any longer (to the Genie, an HR54 here).

The playlists of all the boxes still load and are playable while on the home network. But OOH obviously won't work now.

Was connecting a few days ago, but I guess others here have heard that before. ...

In fact the app is even opening strangely now by always first going through the "We've added some new features" screens where I have to annoyingly hit "continue" about six times to move past them all before I can do anything else.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## zmancartfan

My hope is that a new update to the app will come out soon. 

A little over a year ago, the app behaved quite similarly to how buggy it is now. Things would work for me one day, stop working the next, etc. Every update to the app always seemed to break something else.

Then about 7 months ago, it seems like they got it right. New versions actually fixed things, added features, etc.

Now, it seems like the app has taken a bunch of steps backwards to me. I get the "missing play button" error seemingly every time I open the app and try to watch downloaded shows. Today no matter what the app shows that there is no internet connection, and I can't see, play, download, or even access any of my playlist items even though all of my receivers show as being connected, and I can stream networks that allow direct feed steaming.

Maybe it's just incidental, but it seems like it started going downhill about 3 versions ago or so.

My hope is that they've "accidentally" broken things while they're working on changing over to built-in mobile support. And my other hope is that when they go live a new app version will suddenly fix all of these issues.

But maybe that's giving them too much credit. I guess time will tell.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## trh

I'm dreading the day they get the MobileDVR working as that means my GenieGo will probably be killed off shortly thereafter. I enjoy my external 500GB drive on my GenieGo and that it transcodes shows from our five different DVRs.

Being limited to only our one HR44 for transcoding is going to seriously change the way we use this feature.


----------



## peds48

Steve said:


> Understand why that may be the case with GenieGo, but unlike GG, it's my understanding that MDVR doesn't require UPnP or manual router port forwarding. If that's the case, if not a truck roll, there should at least be a way for D* to check the health of a customer's MDVR configuration remotely, don't you think?


the only thing the tech can is is press the dash key to make sure the Genie is connected to the internet. If it is, then there is not much the tech can do that the customer couldn't do. The tech can't touch any of the customer mobile devices or network equipment.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> the only thing the tech can is is press the dash key to make sure the Genie is connected to the internet. If it is, then there is not much the tech can do that the customer couldn't do. The tech can't touch any of the customer mobile devices or network equipment.


Sorry. By D*, I meant remotely, via tech support.

It may be apples and oranges, but as an example, the Bolt built-in streaming's capability can be monitored real-time several ways: status screens on the Bolt itself, in the mobile app or through a web browser. I assume also by TiVo tech support remotely, but if not, they could walk a customer through checking one of the other three ways.


----------



## HoTat2

Oh, just found out it was the latest FW update to the Genie "0x0bf4" back on 8/31 which, among other problems it caused as well I notice, broke my MDVR.

Thanks DIRECTV. ... 

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny

I'm trying mobile dvr today for the first time. No issues so far, but am pretty disappointed they're still stuck on this transcoding design. I used a similar feature on xfinity and it was so much quicker. 
My main use for this feature is taking video on a plane. I'll have to plan ahead quite a bit to allow for preparation and download. 



Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## zmancartfan

Hot Tub Johnny said:


> My main use for this feature is taking video on a plane. I'll have to plan ahead quite a bit to allow for preparation and download.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


A while back someone reported that in what I think must have been a beta of the built-in MDVR software that there was an option to have the Genie automatically transcode everything on your DVR. You could then just download whatever without having to wait for the transcoding. I believe it said it would only work if there was more than 25% of room left on the DVR.

I haven't heard anything about it since, and I don't have the built-in functionality yet. There's no such option for a GenieGo.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## trh

Hot Tub Johnny said:


> I'm trying mobile dvr today for the first time. No issues so far, but am pretty disappointed they're still stuck on this transcoding design. I used a similar feature on xfinity and it was so much quicker.
> My main use for this feature is taking video on a plane. I'll have to plan ahead quite a bit to allow for preparation and download.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


How did the Xfinity feature work on a plane?


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny

trh said:


> How did the Xfinity feature work on a plane?


Similarly. It let you download to a tablet and watch offline. It didn't have the awful transcoding step, or if it did, it was very quick.

I do see the option in MobileDVR to transcode everything, i'm just hesitant knowing how sluggish these boxes can get.

Don't get me wrong, i'm very glad we finally have this capability without having to get geniego anymore. I just hope it gets quick and reliable.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hot Tub Johnny

Couple of screenshots for those that don't have it yet. I turned on airplane mode and tried it out. Quality isn't great, but better than nothing.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Hanasky

I was able to set up the app on my Galaxy Note. Works pretty well but initially gave me trouble with saying my phone and DVR weren't on same network. Question thought. Can I access my DVR playlist from a PC? Not talking about Genie Go just was wondering if this feature had been added to work without extra equipment.


----------



## dmproske

Brian Hanasky said:


> I was able to set up the app on my Galaxy Note. Works pretty well but initially gave me trouble with saying my phone and DVR weren't on same network. Question thought. Can I access my DVR playlist from a PC? Not talking about Genie Go just was wondering if this feature had been added to work without extra equipment.


How did you resolve the issue of it saying your phone and DVR were not on the same network? I think many of us are stuck at that point.


----------



## cpd5215

Hey guys,

I too was in the same boat with getting the error that I had to be on the same network and the app could not find my receiver. Even though it said I was connected to the internet. When I looked under the system info I was getting some error codes so I thought it might be related so I asked about this error in another thread

1.) In the system info section of the menu under "Network" it looks like there are two errors...under "STB Services port" it says N/A(818) and under "Wireless" it sats Disabled(Loop Detected). Is this normal? Is one of those errors because I don't have a phone line plugged into the receiver?
2.) Also under "Whole Home" under "Status" it says "Whole Home DVR-Authorized" but under that is says "No networked DVR's found." Is this a problem?

Below is the advice I was given and it worked!!!! I hope this might help some of you!

You need to re-run satellite set up or restore network to defaults to kill the wifi on the HR44. The reason of the network loop is because the HR44 is connected to the internet at two places. One through is built in wifi and the second is using the broadband DECA connected to your router


----------



## IndianBird

Here is where I am today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

#WolvesUp


----------



## Brian Hanasky

dmproske said:


> How did you resolve the issue of it saying your phone and DVR were not on the same network? I think many of us are stuck at that point.


Honestly I'm not sure. I checked IP address listed on my phone and at the same time checked my IP addressed listed on the Genie more information section. Exited out of the Directv app and hit set up DVR again and boom it worked. I'd like to say I "fixed it" but I think I just got lucky.


----------



## zmancartfan

By the way, there is a new version of the iOS app available. The description fully announces the mobile DVR functionality to the masses. I'm really surprised I don't see any other threads anywhere on it.

I downloaded it this morning, and it seems to be working. Some minor UI changes. I'm still using a GG2, and I was not prompted to activate any kind of built-in HR44 processing. I have not had a chance to try out of home yet.

Those who are having issues may want to update to see if it helps, but I could also understand hesitancy given the track record of app updates seeming breaking things lately.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Billzebub

zmancartfan said:


> By the way, there is a new version of the iOS app available. The description fully announces the mobile DVR functionality to the masses. I'm really surprised I don't see any other threads anywhere on it.
> I downloaded it this morning, and it seems to be working. Some minor UI changes. I'm still using a GG2, and I was not prompted to activate any kind of built-in HR44 processing. I have not had a chance to try out of home yet
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Thanks, I asked in another section if the new app made me go to the 44 and deactivate my GG. Good to know.


----------



## doctor j

Billzebub said:


> Thanks, I asked in another section if the new app made me go to the 44 and deactivate my GG. Good to know.


How did you deactivate Genie go.
I tried but error message when trying to set HR44 as default
I,ve disconnected Genie go, reset everything and genie go still shows as default mobile DVR device

Doctor j


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I keep getting the error message "can't connect to Movile DVR, tap here to try again". Any suggestions?



cpd5215 said:


> You need to re-run satellite set up or restore network to defaults to kill the wifi on the HR44. The reason of the network loop is because the HR44 is connected to the internet at two places. One through is built in wifi and the second is using the broadband DECA connected to your router


How exactly do you do that? Maybe this will help those of us who are getting the same message?


----------



## cpd5215

TheRatPatrol said:


> I keep getting the error message "can't connect to Movile DVR, tap here to try again". Any suggestions?
> 
> How exactly do you do that? Maybe this will help those of us who are getting the same message?


Go to system setting, internet setup, advanced setup, reset network.

That's all I did and as a result the HR44 turned off its internal wifi and allowed the Ethernet connection to take over by itself and therefore there was no conflict between the wifi and Ethernet connection.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bdee1

I have tried everything I have seen suggested here and have not had ay luck getting access to the recorded shows on my dvr from the iphone app. I am able to stream live tv in the iphone app but when I go to "Watch your DVR" in the iphone app it tells me there are no internet connected DVRs.

If i tap on the "All DVRs" dropdown, I can select my DVR from the list, but then it still says in the bottom part that there are no internet connected dvr's.

any ideas?


----------



## zmancartfan

I just got an email from DirecTV that I will no longer be able to use my GG2 after October. I have a problem with this since I have multiple DVRs, and I will lose access to transcoding or streaming that content apparently. Plus, I hear not using the GG is slower.

Has anyone else received this email? Anyone followed the steps? Did you indeed lose content from your other DVRs?



> This message is to inform you that you will no longer need to use your GenieGO device.
> 
> We are continuously working to improve your TV experience and are happy to inform you that you can now view your DVR recordings, download DVR recordings, and stream live TV from your receiver to your mobile device without needing extra equipment.
> 
> To get set-up, please complete the following steps while connected to your home WiFi network:
> 
> Download the latest version of the DIRECTV App*.
> Make sure your STB is connected to the Internet (either Ethernet cable or WiFi). Press Menu on the Genie remote and verify the bottom left hand menu says "Connected", if it doesn't then follow one of these steps:
> You can connect automatically if your wireless router has WiFi Protected Setup (WPS), which allows you to connect without entering your WIFI network name and password.
> Connect manually by entering your WiFi network name and password.
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4069
> Connect an Internet Ethernet cable to the back of your Genie box if you did not previously connect via WiFi.
> Disconnect your GenieGO device from the network.
> All GenieGO boxes may have been connected to your router. Remove the power & Ethernet cable if this is the case.
> If your GenieGO has 1 light it may be connected to your STB. Remove the power from the back of the unit & you may unscrew the coax cable from the device.
> Launch the DIRECTV App*. If you were already registered, you will be prompted that a new mobile DVR capable STB was discovered. Accept this change.
> If you weren't already registered, go to "Playlist", then "My Downloads" & click "Get Started."
> If you have any issues, please try uninstalling and reinstalling the app from the App Store or Google Play.
> You will not be able to use your GenieGO hardware after 10/18/2016 so we recommend completing the above steps as soon as possible.
> 
> Please visit www.directv.com/appfaq for more information about these features.
> 
> Thank you for being a loyal customer and for the continued opportunity to bring you the ultimate video experience.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> DIRECTV


----------



## Steve

zmancartfan said:


> Did you indeed lose content from your other DVRs?


I know from talking to others that MDVR currently can only see programs on the Genie, even if the Genie can see programs on other DVRs.

I wonder if they'll now give a Genie to HR2x-only GG customers?


----------



## dennisj00

I got a few hours on the Out of Home use of the iPad update today and I'll have to say it produced the playlist and started playbacks faster than it ever has. And didn't crash once.


----------



## cpd5215

I have used the out of home playback of DVR material and steaming. I have had no issues with playback other than my locals seem poor quality. I haven't downloaded anything to one of my devices yet. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## thyname

I removed GenieGo 2, but can't seem to activate Mobile DVR. Got an error message "we ran into a problem, your new device could not be activated at this time, please try again letter". Any ideas? My HR 44 is connected to wifi and no Ethernet cable plugged


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zmancartfan

Did you reboot the Genie? Maybe try deleting and reinstalling the app?

I was going to remove my GG2 today, so I'm interested to know if you get it working.


----------



## thyname

zmancartfan said:


> Did you reboot the Genie? Maybe try deleting and reinstalling the app?
> 
> I was going to remove my GG2 today, so I'm interested to know if you get it working.


I just got it working.

I don't know which one of the steps below did the trick, but here is what I did, after removing GG2:

1 - reset my network on Genie HR44 (wi-fi)

2 - restart Genie

3 - send a refresh signal to Genie through website

4 - delete and reinstall the Directv app on my iPhone

5 - in iPhone, under settings , go to Mobile DVR and follow all the prompts (a bunch of steps I had to follow)

Done. Everything works fine now, including the iPad app, which I did not need to delete and reinstall. GG2 no longer shows under my mobile DVR host devices, just the Genie

Good luck!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vegasflyby

I got the email the other day saying that the GenieGo2 I paid $121 for less than 10 months ago is no longer needed. I guess I'm ok with that but it seems like the service they are replacing it with is not going to be the same. I just want to confirm that I am not going to have access to all my DVRs (only the HR44) like I used to?

Is it possible to go back to my GenieGo2 until I'm forced off of it or is it too late since I did the MobileDVR thing?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

cpd5215 said:


> Go to system setting, internet setup, advanced setup, reset network.
> That's all I did and as a result the HR44 turned off its internal wifi and allowed the Ethernet connection to take over by itself and therefore there was no conflict between the wifi and Ethernet connection.


Thanks. I did that and what's mentioned below.



thyname said:


> I just got it working.
> I don't know which one of the steps below did the trick, but here is what I did, after removing GG2:
> 1 - reset my network on Genie HR44 (wi-fi)
> 2 - restart Genie
> 3 - send a refresh signal to Genie through website
> 4 - delete and reinstall the Directv app on my iPhone
> 5 - in iPhone, under settings , go to Mobile DVR and follow all the prompts (a bunch of steps I had to follow)
> Done. Everything works fine now, including the iPad app, which I did not need to delete and reinstall. GG2 no longer shows under my mobile DVR host devices, just the Genie
> Good luck!


Everyone should do this to get it working. It's also important that your mobile device is connected to your WiFi network before setting up Mobile DVR.


----------



## peds48

From my short test with MobileDVR I can stream content from all the Genies and DVRs but I can only transcode and download the shows that are on the Genie being used as the MobileDVR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD

peds48 said:


> From my short test with MobileDVR I can stream content from all the Genies and DVRs but I can only transcode and download the shows that are on the Genie being used as the MobileDVR.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure you're streaming from the other Genie's or just on demand from DIRECTV. What I've see is in the playlist for something that's on another DVR when I saw to watch it on my iPhone it shows that it's coming from on demand content and all the recordings on the DVR aren't available, just what's available via on demand,

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

I am absolutely positively sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD

peds48 said:


> I am absolutely positively sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's not what I'm seeing. Example, one box that has Big Brother After Dark from POP, which does not have on demand content does not show up on my iPhone's playlist. I also started a playback of a recording on the box (which BTW said it was from channel 1007, not channel 24 which is the local channel) and once it started I rebooted the STB that has the recording on it. The playback on the iPhone continued while the box with the recording was rebooting.


----------



## peds48

RAD said:


> Well that's not what I'm seeing. Example, one box that has Big Brother After Dark from POP, which does not have on demand content does not show up on my iPhone's playlist. I also started a playback of a recording on the box (which BTW said it was from channel 1007, not channel 24 which is the local channel) and once it started I rebooted the STB that has the recording on it. The playback on the iPhone continued while the box with the recording was rebooting.


hmmmm. I think you may be right. I did not paid attention to that on demand line underneath the show title. I guess I stand corrected. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

It is my understanding that with MobileDVR, you can only transcode and transfer to a mobile device shows that reside on your Genie. Streaming? I'm confused what differences might be because we could stream some shows before w/o a GenieGo; just needed the DIRECTV App.

Sure would be nice if DIRECTV could post some information on their site to clear up this situation.


----------



## RAD

trh said:


> It is my understanding that with MobileDVR, you can only transcode and transfer to a mobile device shows that reside on your Genie. Streaming? I'm confused what differences might be because we could stream some shows before w/o a GenieGo; just needed the DIRECTV App.
> 
> Sure would be nice if DIRECTV could post some information on their site to clear up this situation.


You could always stream shows before, but just the channels which DIRECTV had the rights for and streamed the channel from their servers. With GenieGo you could do that plus download into a portable device like a laptop or phone and watch the recording when you had no internet service. They recently added the capability to stream just about any channel that your DVR's received, like channel 287, which didn't have a streaming component before, or a local channel which DIRECTV didn't have rights for. The latest change is that they have moved the GenieGo function from an external piece of hardware into a HR44/HR54 Genie and are discontinuing the external GenieGo support next month. The downside of this is where the external GenieGo could access all the HD DVR's, be it a Genie or HR2X and transcode/download recordings from those STB's. Now you can only transcode/download recordings from a single Genie,no access to any other HD DVR's that you might have in your home. Clear as mud?


----------



## RAD

peds48 said:


> hmmmm. I think you may be right. I did not paid attention to that on demand line underneath the show title. I guess I stand corrected. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NP, just poorly handled by DIRECTV telling former GenieGo external users exactly all the changes to how the new system will work.


----------



## trh

RAD said:


> NP, just poorly handled by DIRECTV telling former GenieGo external users exactly all the changes to how the new system will work.


I haven't been told anything by DIRECTV. Maybe this email a few got yesterday will come to me this week, but I'm not looking forward to losing my GenieGo (even the device is something that took a lot of TLC and it didn't do everything that was advertised, but those are topics for other threads).


----------



## RAD

trh said:


> I haven't been told anything by DIRECTV. Maybe this email a few got yesterday will come to me this week, but I'm not looking forward to losing my GenieGo (even the device is something that took a lot of TLC and it didn't do everything that was advertised, but those are topics for other threads).


This is the e-mail that I received:



> This message is to inform you that you will no longer need to use your GenieGO device.
> 
> We are continuously working to improve your TV experience and are happy to inform you that you can now view your DVR recordings, download DVR recordings, and stream live TV from your receiver to your mobile device without needing extra equipment.
> 
> To get set-up, please complete the following steps while connected to your home WiFi network:
> 
> 
> Download the latest version of the DIRECTV App*.
> Make sure your STB is connected to the Internet (either Ethernet cable or WiFi). Press Menu on the Genie remote and verify the bottom left hand menu says "Connected", if it doesn't then follow one of these steps:
> You can connect automatically if your wireless router has WiFi Protected Setup (WPS), which allows you to connect without entering your WIFI network name and password.
> Connect manually by entering your WiFi network name and password.
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4069
> 
> [*]Connect an Internet Ethernet cable to the back of your Genie box if you did not previously connect via WiFi.
> [*]Disconnect your GenieGO device from the network.
> 
> All GenieGO boxes may have been connected to your router. Remove the power & Ethernet cable if this is the case.
> If your GenieGO has 1 light it may be connected to your STB. Remove the power from the back of the unit & you may unscrew the coax cable from the device.
> 
> [*]Launch the DIRECTV App*. If you were already registered, you will be prompted that a new mobile DVR capable STB was discovered. Accept this change.
> 
> If you weren't already registered, go to "Playlist", then "My Downloads" & click "Get Started."
> 
> [*]If you have any issues, please try uninstalling and reinstalling the app from the App Store or Google Play.
> You will not be able to use your GenieGO hardware after 10/18/2016 so we recommend completing the above steps as soon as possible.
> 
> Please visit www.directv.com/appfaq for more information about these features.
> 
> Thank you for being a loyal customer and for the continued opportunity to bring you the ultimate video experience.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> DIRECTV


----------



## trh

I have a question about the devices and the DIRECTV App (which I currently only use for scheduling).

I have a Samsung Galaxy Tablet with an SD card. Currently the GenieGo App lets me specify device or SD storage for the shows I transcode & download.

Is that an option with the DIRECTV App (being able to designate where to store shows)?


----------



## cpd5215

TheRatPatrol said:


> Thanks. I did that and what's mentioned below.
> 
> Everyone should do this to get it working. It's also important that your mobile device is connected to your WiFi network before setting up Mobile DVR.


Glad it worked.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tsmith167

Fixed mine today after several dozen tries.Completely disconnected genie go 1 (power and ethernet and directv cords) , went to genie and reset network. ( I think it was connected to a driectv network and not my wireless network). I then connected it to my wireless network and then checked the app on my iPhone and it worked. Finally !!!


----------



## dod1450

peds48 said:


> no. DIRECTV would not, or at the very least is not supposed to, roll a truck for GenieGo or mobile DVR issues. Reason you ask, because that service relies solely on your network and DIRECTV techs would not or can't touch any of your network related stuff.


 Another suggestion is if your wireless device s connecting to your 5 GHZ A network? Shut that off on your router. Have your device get connected to the 2.4 GHZ G/B network. Couple of senior technician had mentioned this to me.


----------



## Steve

dod1450 said:


> Another suggestion is if your wireless device s connecting to your 5 GHZ A network? Shut that off on your router. Have your device get connected to the 2.4 GHZ G/B network. Couple of senior technician had mentioned this to me.


Never heard that before. How your device connects to the switched side of the router shouldn't matter, as long as everyone's on the same subnet.


----------



## peds48

Steve said:


> Never heard that before. How your device connects to the switched side of the router shouldn't matter, as long as everyone's on the same subnet.


right on. There is no difference between the 2.4 or the 5. The end point is the same.

For instance my iPad Pro and iPhone 6s connect to my 5Ghz and an older iPad connects to the 2.4 and all use the app without any issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffcarp

Does Mobile DVR support saving to the SD card or does it use internal memory?


----------



## Bill Broderick

thyname said:


> I just got it working.
> 
> I don't know which one of the steps below did the trick, but here is what I did, after removing GG2:
> 
> 1 - reset my network on Genie HR44 (wi-fi)
> 
> 2 - restart Genie
> 
> 3 - send a refresh signal to Genie through website
> 
> 4 - delete and reinstall the Directv app on my iPhone
> 
> 5 - in iPhone, under settings , go to Mobile DVR and follow all the prompts (a bunch of steps I had to follow)
> 
> Done. Everything works fine now, including the iPad app, which I did not need to delete and reinstall. GG2 no longer shows under my mobile DVR host devices, just the Genie
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can confirm that taking the steps listed above also allowed me to get Mobile DVR up and running on my Samsung Note 4 and two iPad. I didn't perform these steps in order, because I read this thread when I wasn't home. I had already reset my Genie (and executed a CLEARMYBOX) prior to reading this. I had also deleted and reinstalled the app before reading the list. Upon reading this, I requested the refresh from the website. When I got home, it still didn't work. I then reset the network (wired via DECA), which still didn't work. Then I deleted and reinstalled the app on my phone. At this point, I was able get Mobile DVR running. When I tried it on the iPads, they both required a reinstall in order for them to work.

So, the one thing that I'm pretty sure of is that, if you're having problems, perform all of the HR44 based steps first, then reinstall the app after those steps are complete.


----------



## poppo

Quick question. And I apologize if I use any of the wrong terms since up until a few days ago I had the original "Nomad". Anyway, I got a HR54/700 a few days ago and installed the latest iPad app. I removed the Nomad and the app found the HR54 and it appears all is set up for Mobile DVR or whatever the heck it's called.

Anyway, when I am on the "Playlist" tab, and the "On DVR" sub-tab, I see the recordings that are on my HR54. Now my question is - right below the recorded show, is a down arrow button which I assume means download. However in the lower right corner there is a larger button that says Download. What is the difference? I don't want to start clicking on things until I know what they do. Thanks.


----------



## zmancartfan

The arrow below the show will start the DVR processing and transcoding that show to get it ready to download onto the iPad. The big button on the bottom will just bring up a screen that shows the status of that transcoding / downloading process.


----------



## poppo

Thanks. Does it automatically download to the iPad too once it's done trascoding? Since the transcoding is now done on the HR54 and I assume stored there, when does that data get deleted? When you delete the show from the iPad or as soon as it's transferred to the mobile device?

Sorry, but it's been a few years since I used the Nomad because it was so quirky.


----------



## zmancartfan

poppo said:


> Thanks. Does it automatically download to the iPad too once it's done trascoding? Since the transcoding is now done on the HR54 and I assume stored there, when does that data get deleted? When you delete the show from the iPad or as soon as it's transferred to the mobile device?
> 
> Sorry, but it's been a few years since I used the Nomad because it was so quirky.


Yes, usually the app will download the show automatically if you leave the iPad on and the app open. If not, the app will usually prompt you that the show is ready to download the next time you open the app.

As for the data from the transcode, I'm not entirely 100% positive when it gets deleted from the DVR, but I assume it will delete when you delete the show from the DVR. As long as you have the show on the DVR, the transcoded data should stay there.

As for the data on the iPad, you can choose to delete it from the iPad without deleting the show from the DVR, or you can delete from both. The app is supposed to, though, remove it from the iPad if you delete the original show from the DVR.

Hope this helps.


----------



## trh

zmancartfan said:


> As for the data on the iPad, you can choose to delete it from the iPad without deleting the show from the DVR, or you can delete from both. The app is supposed to, though, remove it from the iPad if you delete the original show from the DVR.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Until we get some more guidelines from DIRECTV, it is going to be users reporting what they experience.

With the nomad/GenieGo, if you had a show on your tablet and then deleted it from your DVR, it would stay on your mobile device for the 30 days unless you manually deleted the show.

Something for people using the Mobile DVR to test and report back?


----------



## poppo

Well I just noticed that there was a new iPad update (dated the 13th) and installed it. I confirmed a connection to the HR54. Not sure if this is a new bug with this latest version but the playlist still showed a recording that I had deleted from the DVR (while the update was downloading/installing). Prior to updating, deleting a show would update almost immediately in the iPad playlist. It did not have the download button below it anymore but the other shows that were still actually on the DVR did. Clicking on it brought up the box to resume or start from the beginning (on the TV). Trying that gave me an error of course. Press and hold to delete it from the DVR also gave an error. That only left me the option to try and uninstall and re-install (which seems to be the norm for updates of this app to work).

So after reinstalling and going through all of the re-registering blah, blah, blah, the deleted show was gone. However the three remaining shows no longer have cover art. But I did delete one of the shows after watching it, and it did remove it from the iPad playlist as it had in the past. Not sure about the cover art thing though. Guess I'll find out tomorrow when something new records and see if it works.

What sucks is that you can sent an error report from the app, but it does not let you say just what the problem is.

< edit > Well, I did not do anything, but about two hours later the cover art just popped up. Odd because it popped up immediately the first time I connected the last version to my HR54 and would pop up immediately when a new show started recording.


----------



## NR4P

When you see old deleted items in the playlist they are actually On Demand versions. In many cases On Demand is being substituted for stored items. Its a little sneaky.


----------



## Steve

NR4P said:


> In many cases On Demand is being substituted for stored items. Its a little sneaky.


That's very disappointing, IMHO. I personally record shows I can watch on-demand just so I can FF through commercials.

Dish and TiVo favor viewers like me, by offering automatic commercial-skipping technology on some of their platforms. DIRECTV appears to be moving in the opposite direction.


----------



## poppo

Hmm.. I don't think so. Because when I "clicked" on it, the only options were to resume play or start from the beginning on the TV and it gave me some sort of playback error when I tried, which makes sense because it was not there anymore. And then when I tried to delete it by a long press, it gave another error that it could not delete it from the DRV at this time.

What I think happened is that it had cached the information and somehow after doing the update it did not properly refresh which caused it to get stuck.

Still not sure about the cover art thing though. I set up a recording just now for 8:00am. Right after it started recording, the show popped up on the playlist on the iPad. But no cover art. Guess I will wait and see how long it takes to get it. Now I will say that I just started using this app again, but the shows that I had recorded with the last version had the cover art right away. Also it does not have the download button under the show that just started recording. But I don't recall if that does not show up unit after the show is done recording or not.

< edit > The download button thing may be a bug. Because I just switched from poster view to list view and it was there in list view. When I switched back to poster view it was there. But still no cover art after 45 minutes. I have also been watching the app activity, and it is refreshing every few minutes like normal. At least it says it is "updating" on the playlist screen.


----------



## zmancartfan

NR4P said:


> When you see old deleted items in the playlist they are actually On Demand versions. In many cases On Demand is being substituted for stored items. Its a little sneaky.


Not usually, in my experience. I've had the same thing happen where shows are deleted but stay in the list. Usually a refresh of the playlist and/or waiting a few minutes takes care of the problem. Once, I think, it took a reboot of the DVR to get it to disappear.

Same thing with cover art. Sometimes it just doesn't show up, but after a while it will.

I chalk it up to yet another bug in the software. Bottom line IMHO, though, is it's just an annoyance. It hasn't effected the function of the app for me.


----------



## poppo

zmancartfan said:


> I've had the same thing happen where shows are deleted but stay in the list. Usually a refresh of the playlist and/or waiting a few minutes takes care of the problem. Once, I think, it took a reboot of the DVR to get it to disappear.
> 
> Same thing with cover art. Sometimes it just doesn't show up, but after a while it will.
> 
> I chalk it up to yet another bug in the software. Bottom line IMHO, though, is it's just an annoyance. It hasn't effected the function of the app for me.


Well I guess that is good to know (that I am not the only one). Maybe I had just gotten lucky and it worked the right way for the first couple of days I used it with the old version, It just seems odd that as soon as I updated the app, it started consistently not working right.

As for the download button thing not showing up, I started another new recording and this time it popped up right away. But still no cover art for either of the two new shows. It's been an hour and a half for the first one and still nothing.

I agree that it's not a huge deal, as I would probably use list view anyway. But it makes the app look unpolished (which after all of these years it shouldn't be)

As I noted earlier, there does not seem to be any easy way to report bugs. What good does sending an error report do, it you can not tell them what it's doing?


----------



## Steve

zmancartfan said:


> Not usually, in my experience. I've had the same thing happen where shows are deleted but stay in the list. Usually a refresh of the playlist and/or waiting a few minutes takes care of the problem. Once, I think, it took a reboot of the DVR to get it to disappear.
> 
> Same thing with cover art. Sometimes it just doesn't show up, but after a while it will.
> 
> I chalk it up to yet another bug in the software. Bottom line IMHO, though, is it's just an annoyance. It hasn't effected the function of the app for me.


Hope you're right, but I don't think so. Dennis reported this about 3 weeks ago:



dennisj00 said:


> I noticed this morning that the iPad app is inserting ads that cannot be ff or skipped when streaming from the playlist.
> 
> The program was a TBS on-demand 'Samantha Bee' but the ads are not in the playlist recording.
> 
> A new 'Feature'.


The original recording was not deleted when the app presented him with the on-demand instead.


----------



## sbl

I also have not received any email about this. I bought my GG2 from SolidSignal and not from DirecTV - I wonder if that matters.


----------



## poppo

Steve said:


> The original recording was not deleted when the app presented him with the on-demand instead.


I think we may be talking about two different issues. Not sure if it matters, but I have the "Hide On Demand for TV" option enabled.so it should not even be showing me the on demand version And in my case I never tried to play or do anything from the iPad playlist. The show just did not go away after I had deleted it on the DVR.

The deletion thing seems to be working for now. I have tested it with several more shows and they all have gone away on the iPad playlist when deleted on the HR54. However, the cover art is still constantly not working.


----------



## Steve

poppo said:


> I think we may be talking about two different issues.


Probably so. The issue Dennis reported seemed more like a "bait and switch".


----------



## poppo

Ok, more weirdness with this new iPad version. I had done a few test recordings earlier on the HR54 and then deleted them. They all deleted from the iPad playlist just as they should. I then deleted a show I just watched and it also went away. BUT, when a new recording started, ALL of the previously deleted shows that I was testing earlier including the one I had just deleted popped back up on the iPad playlist. This app is hosed. Guess I'll try uninstalling it again.

< Edit > I uninstalled the app, rebooted the iPad, and reinstalled the app. Oddly this time it did not ask me if it could use location information. Then when I went to activate the mobile DVR, it was doing it's thing and then crashed. When I opened it back up, it seemed to be ok and the mobile DVR finished activating. Only the shows that are actually on my DVR show up in the playlist. But none have cover art. I sent another error report because it did crash, so maybe that will actually help.

One thing I noticed is that even after I deleted the app and rebooted the iPad, when I reinstalled the app and started it, it already had my email address populated. But since I have multiple email addresses I wonder how it knew which one to put in there. It's almost like uninstalling is not actually clearing all of the data like it should. .


----------



## jimmie57

dbronstein said:


> I got it today. I've played with it a little bit and the streatming is working very well. The downloading not so much. I tried to download some shows and they've been stuck on "waiting to prepare" for 15 minutes. There was an option that came up at first to auto prepare all the recordings which I declined because I wasn't sure what impact that would have on the Genie's performance and how much HD space it was use, and now I can't find it again.
> 
> And are there any plans to make a windows app?


I just found this article about Windows and converting apps of other systems to Windows PCs.
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-windows-10-desktop-app-converter-available-2016-9


----------



## Bogy

jimmie57 said:


> I just found this article about Windows and converting apps of other systems to Windows PCs.
> http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-windows-10-desktop-app-converter-available-2016-9


The developer, in this case DirecTV, still has to actually use the available software to easily and for free convert their app to Windows, and then relase it to the Windows Store. Since the GenieGo app was available for Windows, you would think that this would be an easy decision. Then again, that was done pre-ATT, so who knows. Currently, the best solution seems to be to install an android emulator, like BlueStacks, and then use it to install the DirecTV app. PQ does seem to take a hit, although last night it seemed to be improving. I had thought it might work better to download the show I wanted to watch, but that is evidently not possible, because the "network" you are on is "BlueStacks" and you can only download in your home network.


----------



## liverpool

Am I Correct in assuming that out of home access is only through cell phone data and not another wi-fi such as a hotel.


----------



## jimmie57

liverpool said:


> Am I Correct in assuming that out of home access is only through cell phone data and not another wi-fi such as a hotel.


No.
Watch the ad on TV. They have 1 phone and about 4 tablets running at the airport.


----------



## liverpool

jimmie57 said:


> No.
> Watch the ad on TV. They have 1 phone and about 4 tablets running at the airport.


Are the tablets cell tablets or wi-fi connected tablets. my iphone connects to my dvr through cellular but not through ooh wi-fi


----------



## Bogy

liverpool said:


> Are the tablets cell tablets or wi-fi connected tablets. my iphone connects to my dvr through cellular but not through ooh wi-fi


My tablet is wi-fi only, and connects as long as i have a wi-fi signal.


----------



## peds48

The app does not care how you connect as long as you connect. Certain places do have some streaming restrictions but that is not the apps fault. 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## liverpool

So what am I doing wrong. My ipad connects at home but wont connect out of home all it says is searching.for receiver. my at&t iphone connects anywhere. I turned on hotspot on iphone connected ipad but it still says searching for receiver.on ipad.


----------



## peds48

liverpool said:


> So what am I doing wrong. My ipad connects at home but wont connect out of home all it says is searching.for receiver. my at&t iphone connects anywhere. I turned on hotspot on iphone connected ipad but it still says searching for receiver.on ipad.


did you set OOH in your ipad when you were in your home?

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

OOH means not on the same local network as your dvrs. It has nothing to do with being on wifi vs cell data. That's an entirely different issue and is not a limit of OOH.


----------



## liverpool

peds48 said:


> did you set OOH in your ipad when you were in your home?
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


where is that setting. I went into mobile dvr on home wifi and registered ipad is there another setting to allow ooh


----------



## codespy

Yes- menu>>>settings and help>>>Mobile DVR>>>Out of Home Access.

Then you have to enable OOH access while on the same network as your DirecTV setup, at least that's what I had to do.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## liverpool

codespy said:


> Yes- menu>>>settings and help>>>Mobile DVR>>>Out of Home Access.
> 
> Then you have to enable OOH access while on the same network as your DirecTV setup, at least that's what I had to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


On the directv ipad app there is no such setting. It cannot be a dvr problem if cellular works on iphone but ooh wi-fi does not work on ipad.


----------



## jimmie57

liverpool said:


> Are the tablets cell tablets or wi-fi connected tablets. my iphone connects to my dvr through cellular but not through ooh wi-fi


My DVR is not connected to the net so I do not actually do what you all are trying to do. My android tablet that does not have a sim card for LTE service is wi-fi only. I just search for what I want on demand or live TV and it plays anywhere I go that has wi-fi.
Also , the resolution is much better than what you all are describing.


----------



## zmancartfan

jimmie57 said:


> My DVR is not connected to the net so I do not actually do what you all are trying to do. My android tablet that does not have a sim card for LTE service is wi-fi only. I just search for what I want on demand or live TV and it plays anywhere I go that has wi-fi.
> Also , the resolution is much better than what you all are describing.


You probably already realize this, but with your setup you don't have access to watch your local stations or any other channel that does not have a streaming agreement with DirecTV. Having your DVR connected to the net gets you mobile access to all of the channels you subscribe to, not just some.

The picture quality problem comes into play with those channels that have to be transcoded by your DVR (i. e. the ones you don't get currently) as well as DVR content that is downloaded to your device, which you also can't do since your DVR is not networked.


----------



## jimmie57

zmancartfan said:


> You probably already realize this, but with your setup you don't have access to watch your local stations or any other channel that does not have a streaming agreement with DirecTV. Having your DVR connected to the net gets you mobile access to all of the channels you subscribe to, not just some.
> 
> The picture quality problem comes into play with those channels that have to be transcoded by your DVR (i. e. the ones you don't get currently) as well as DVR content that is downloaded to your device, which you also can't do since your DVR is not networked.


Yes, I notice some channels are missing but it does not appear to be many.
I just loaded the app and I do get 2 local channels, ABC and FOX.
One of the main ones that I was missing was CNBC and not too long ago it popped up and works. I have it on in the mornings while I play in the stock market.


----------



## poppo

liverpool said:


> On the directv ipad app there is no such setting.


I agree. But are you using the newest iPad version, because I could swear I have seen it there before. This latest iPad version has been giving me all sorts of problems as I noted earlier. .


----------



## Bogy

jimmie57 said:


> Yes, I notice some channels are missing but it does not appear to be many.
> I just loaded the app and I do get 2 local channels, ABC and FOX.
> One of the main ones that I was missing was CNBC and not too long ago it popped up and works. I have it on in the mornings while I play in the stock market.


The other thing you are missing is your playlist, whatever you have recorded on your DVR.


----------



## jimmie57

Bogy said:


> The other thing you are missing is your playlist, whatever you have recorded on your DVR.


Yes, I know. Not a big deal.


----------



## doctor j

doctor j said:


> How did you deactivate Genie go.
> I tried but error message when trying to set HR44 as default
> I,ve disconnected Genie go, reset everything and genie go still shows as default mobile DVR device
> 
> Doctor j


Out for a while but deleted app reinstalled and all worked
Aggravating but glad it now seems functional

Doctor j


----------



## inkahauts

NR4P said:


> When you see old deleted items in the playlist they are actually On Demand versions. In many cases On Demand is being substituted for stored items. Its a little sneaky.


Someone else mentioned something and I wonder if they may be on to something. It's possible that it's pulling the playlist from servers and not directly from the DVR and therefore it's a slight delay in updating, so if you hit to play back immediately, it sees its not there and goes in demand, because it hasn't finished updating the playlists since you started the app. Give it another five minutes and it updates the playlist from the DVR via the servers and then it wouldn't show... Just a thought they had, and would be a good thing imho. Would show the direction they may be headed, which is full control from online and iPad of DVRs. Which could also mean backing up of series manager etc maybe finally...


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> Someone else mentioned something and I wonder if they may be on to something. It's possible that it's pulling the playlist from servers and not directly from the DVR and therefore it's a slight delay in updating, so if you hit to play back immediately, it sees its not there and goes in demand, because it hasn't finished updating the playlists since you started the app. Give it another five minutes and it updates the playlist from the DVR via the servers and then it wouldn't show... Just a thought they had, and would be a good thing imho. Would show the direction they may be headed, which is full control from online and iPad of DVRs. Which could also mean backing up of series manager etc maybe finally...


In my case if I tried to play the "phantom" shows in the playlist, I got an error that it could not get the show from the DVR. I forget the exact wording, but it was something to that effect. I'm sure it was not a VOD version as there was no other option than to play from the DVR. Plus if you tried to delete it, it popped up another error that it could not delete from the DVR at this time. Of course not, because it's not there any more.

What is more troublesome is the other issue where a bunch of deleted shows that had properly been removed from the DVR and the iPad playlist, all suddenly popped back in when a new recording started. These were also not VOD versions as the same issues I noted above existed. I had to uninstall the app (again) to get rid of them.


----------



## inkahauts

Sounds like the update to the playlist was corrupted on the mobile device and your re install fixed it. That's my WAG anyway.


----------



## texasbrit

When you open the app. the playlist that appears is the "old" playlist, the last one that was there before you closed the app. It then updates with additions and deletions over the next couple of minutes.


----------



## poppo

texasbrit said:


> When you open the app. the playlist that appears is the "old" playlist, the last one that was there before you closed the app. It then updates with additions and deletions over the next couple of minutes.


This is how it is supposed to work. That is not how it has been working (for me). In my case I never even closed the app, but had it on the playlist screen which refreshes every few minutes (or you can initiate a refresh). In the case of the deleted show from the DVR not going away, it just never went away on the iPad, even after hard rebooting the iPad. It was there for hours so I ended up doing a reinstall which got rid of it.

Then in the case of the old deletions reappearing, again, I had the app open and running on the playlist screen because I was testing things. I would record something, and it would populate the iPad playlist as it should. I would delete it from the DVR and it would remove it from the iPad as it should. Things were looking good. Then a few hours later I watched a show and deleted it from the DVR and it too was removed from the iPad playlist. So far so good. However, when a new recording started, that new show popped up in the iPad playlist as normal, However all of the previously deleted shows all came back too. And once again, there was no way to get rid of them other than another reinstall. They were not VOD versions.

As for the cover art issue, that is still there. I have a show that I recorded last night that previously had cover art, but this time it did not get any. I left the app open all night and the DVR on and it never got it. I am having about a 25% success rate of getting cover art for the playlist. Even with the same show, one time it works, the next time it doesn't.

The pervious iPad version (the one before Sept 13) did not have these problems.

Another issue (I am sure they will call it a feature like on the DVRs) is that the iPad playlist does not stay sorted in the manner you select (i.e. A-Z) between restarts of the app. It will remember list/poster view setting, so I can't understand the logic of not remembering the sort order too.


----------



## liverpool

SOLVED- For some reason the wired internet connection on the hr44 has gone bad. I changed the cable but it still does not connect to the internet. So I have connected the hr44 via wireless and Mobile DVR now works OOH as it should. I will try and get a replacement hr44 swap out.


----------



## RAD

liverpool said:


> SOLVED- For some reason the wired internet connection on the hr44 has gone bad. I changed the cable but it still does not connect to the internet. So I have connected the hr44 via wireless and Mobile DVR now works OOH as it should. I will try and get a replacement hr44 swap out.


Or just get a DECA-BB adapter so you don't need to swap out the DVR.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Steve

liverpool said:


> SOLVED- For some reason the wired internet connection on the hr44 has gone bad. I changed the cable but it still does not connect to the internet. So I have connected the hr44 via wireless and Mobile DVR now works OOH as it should. I will try and get a replacement hr44 swap out.


Before you send it back, have you tried a "reset network defaults", and then re-running network set-up? I recall having a similar wired network problem with my HR44 a couple of years ago, and that cured it.


----------



## liverpool

Steve said:


> Before you send it back, have you tried a "reset network defaults", and then re-running network set-up? I recall having a similar wired network problem with my HR44 a couple of years ago, and that cured it.


Tried that still would not connect through wired


----------



## woj027

So with the new software for iPhone /iPad as well as receiver. Do I need my external GenieGO anymore? Is it hindering any new aspects of the software(s)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

woj027 said:


> So with the new software for iPhone /iPad as well as receiver. Do I need my external GenieGO anymore? Is it hindering any new aspects of the software(s)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I'm concerned, the MobileDVR is hindering the GenieGo.

Video quality on MobileDVR reportedly is worse than the GenieGo, you can only transcode shows from your Genie, transcoded shows are stored on the Genie's hard drive and there apparently isn't software to run MobileDVR on a PC/laptop.

But an email from DIRECTV has stated the GenieGo won't work after Oct 18th. And to get the MobileDVR working, you're first supposed to unplug your GenieGo.


----------



## HoTat2

Interesting thing here is after a recent update to the Android app. I'm now able to see all receivers with the new MDVR system both in or out of home (HR54 and 5 HR24s here). The problem now though is that only shows on the Genie stream acceptably. Attempting to stream any shows from the HR24s is a herky-jerky mess. It's like I'm watching skipe or something.

Also, but for different reasons I suppose, all or most of my Sports channels, ESPN, MLB, NBA, NFL, Regional sports networks, etc. have always been very jerky on the DIRECTV app on my home network for some reason. Even with the external GG it's been that way and they're therefore unwatchable.

However, on the apps produced by the sports networks themselves stream just fine on my home network. Go figure...

Oh, and I agree, PQ is not as good as the external Genie.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkl

Could someone confirm the following regarding Mobile DVR and the Directv app (Android)?

At least for devices on the same network, these are streamed from the DVR over LAN (internet not used):

Playlist recordings
Local channels
Streamed over the internet, not from DVR:

Live TV other than locals
I would prefer for Live TV to stream from DVR, but that does not appear to be an option. Correct? Thanks.


----------



## poppo

I could be wrong, but I don't think anything is streamed directly from the DVR playlist (or otherwise) unless it had been converted and downloaded first. All streaming comes from the Internet. Of course someone can correct me if I'm wrong, because I have never seen any option to stream directly from the DVR


----------



## zmancartfan

poppo said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think anything is streamed directly from the DVR playlist unless it had been converted first.


It will convert in pretty close to real time and stream to your device. You can watch DVR recordings without converting and downloading first.


----------



## poppo

zmancartfan said:


> It will convert in pretty close to real time and stream to your device. You can watch DVR recordings without converting and downloading first.


I don't have the Android version, but I have no option on the iPad version other than download or stream VOD for items in the playlist (HR54).

Note: I no longer have a GenieGo (old Nomad) because of the HR54, so maybe we are talking about two different things.


----------



## zmancartfan

kkl said:


> Could someone confirm the following regarding Mobile DVR and the Directv app (Android)?
> 
> At least for devices on the same network, these are streamed from the DVR over LAN (internet not used):
> 
> Playlist recordings
> Local channels
> Streamed over the internet, not from DVR:
> Live TV other than locals
> I would prefer for Live TV to stream from DVR, but that does not appear to be an option. Correct? Thanks.


For the most part, yes.

Channels that have a streaming agreement with DireTV will stream over the internet (thus resulting in a much better picture, by the way). Channels without such an agreement will stream from the DVR.

It's not quite correct to say only locals stream from the DVR and that Live TV streams over the internet, as some markets have direct streaming agreements for their local channels, and some Live TV will also go through your DVR. It all comes down to whether any individual channel has an agreement with DirecTV.

Not sure how current or correct this is, but here's a link from DirectTV that lists what streaming channels are available. It appears all of these (at least the ones in the top list) would stream "over the internet" as you put it.

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3624/session/L2F2LzEvdGltZS8xNDc0MzkzMzI1L3NpZC9BSXJZUjZfbQ%3D%3D


----------



## zmancartfan

poppo said:


> I don't have the Android version, but I have no option on the iPad version other than download or stream VOD for items in the playlist (HR54).
> 
> Note: I no longer have a GenieGo (old Nomad) because of the HR54, so maybe we are talking about two different things.


Maybe, as I have a 44, but I don't think so. On my iPad, as long as you are in the "watch on ipad" section of the app and in your playlist, you can click on the actual playlist item and it gives you the option to "watch on ipad."


----------



## poppo

zmancartfan said:


> Maybe, as I have a 44, but I don't think so. On my iPad, as long as you are in the "watch on ipad" section of the app and in your playlist, you can click on the actual playlist item and it gives you the option to "watch on ipad."


Ok, I stand corrected. You are right about the having to select the Watch on iPad tab first. < edit > But see next post

Oddly, this also seems to have solved the problem I was having with cover art not showing up on the playlist shows. Because once I selected Watch On iPad all of the shows suddenly had cover art. Then when I switched back to the Browse for TV tab, all of the shows still had the cover art in the playlist when they had not before. This UI is still confusing IMO.


----------



## poppo

Ok, but now I am not so sure what is going on. I went to the Watch on iPad tab and selected the Playlist and then started to play one of the recordings as you said. But when I go back to the home page, it says "Recently Watched on Demand" and has that recording I just tested. So why would they list it as an On Demand show? Or are they redefining what On Demand means?

And when I click on "View all", it says "Program available until 9/23/16 for the one I was just testing. Somehow it seems like it is still streaming from the Internet and not from the DVR.

And as further proof, I unplugged my HR54 from the network and the show kept playing on the iPad. So how could it be streaming directly from the DVR?


----------



## inkahauts

Almost sounds like you aren't fully setup right to be honest. When you go to the DVR playlist on the iPad, are you sure every single item from your DVR playlist is there?


----------



## zmancartfan

Haven't others posted that it seems like the app is substituting OD content for stored content automatically and without notifying you? I don't have time at the moment to go back and look, but I believe it may have even been in this thread.

But it sounds like that's what happened here. Even though you clicked on a recorded program, the app reached out and streamed you an OD version instead.


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> Almost sounds like you aren't fully setup right to be honest. When you go to the DVR playlist on the iPad, are you sure every single item from your DVR playlist is there?


Yes. The only things listed on the playlist on the iPad are the recordings on the DVR. And they are identical.

What could not possibly be set up right? I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app a few times already. Mobile DVR is set up. I just don't see how it can stream material directly from the DVR in real time. It would have to be able to transcode at a 1:1 rate. The HR54 may be fast, but not sure it is that fast, especially If it is recording other stuff, etc. .

Now as I noted, I did just move from the old Nomad to the HR54 and Mobile DVR, so all I can go by is what I see happening. And evening points to it streaming the playlist shows from the Internet and not from the DVR.


----------



## poppo

zmancartfan said:


> Haven't others posted that it seems like the app is substituting OD content for stored content automatically and without notifying you? I don't have time at the moment to go back and look, but I believe it may have even been in this thread.
> 
> But it sounds like that's what happened here. Even though you clicked on a recorded program, the app reached out and streamed you an OD version instead.


Yes that was earlier in this thread. And that is exactly what seems to be happening.

As a further test. I disconnected my router's WAN port (everything on the LAN still connected) and tried to play something from the playlist on the iPad. It did not work.

I think when you select the Watch on iPad tab and then select the playlist, the app substitutes On Demand versions of your DVR recordings on that play list and that you can not really stream directly from the DVR, And it is just giving you the illusion that you are. This also would explain the cover art problem. Until it fetches the OD versions by selecting the Watch on iPad tab, it does not have any cover art to display on the Browse for TV playlist.


----------



## zmancartfan

I can confirm. I have two episodes of Vice Principals recorded from HBO. If you click the little blue arrow next to the show, it streams VOD from HBO. If you click the title of the episode, it brings up a screen showing all ways to watch as an option at the bottom. If you click there, it will allow you to watch the DVR recorded version.

Difference in PQ is night and day.


----------



## poppo

Just curious, what version of the iPad app are you using? I ask because the stream from DVR option is sort of buried on the Sept 13 Version. After clicking on the show title, you get the option to "Watch on iPad" and "Download". But there is also the little three dot thing in a circle and tapping that gives you two options." Watch on Ipad On Demand" (which has already started from when I first tried it) and "Watch on TV". Then below that is yet another tab that says "See all ways to watch now". Only then do you get the option to use Mobile DVR to stream it from the DVR. And yes the picture quality is not good.

So it would appear by default it will stream VOD versions of your playlist unless you go three levels down into the menu.

And I guess it will indeed stream from the DVR directly, but with a poor picture quality. 

In any case I think it is a bit misleading the way the UI is laid out with what actually happens.

Sorry that this sort of derailed the post by the person who originally was asking about the Android version. But maybe it is a similar process.


----------



## kkl

zmancartfan said:


> For the most part, yes.
> 
> Channels that have a streaming agreement with DireTV will stream over the internet (thus resulting in a much better picture, by the way). Channels without such an agreement will stream from the DVR.
> 
> It's not quite correct to say only locals stream from the DVR and that Live TV streams over the internet, as some markets have direct streaming agreements for their local channels, and some Live TV will also go through your DVR. It all comes down to whether any individual channel has an agreement with DirecTV.
> 
> Not sure how current or correct this is, but here's a link from DirectTV that lists what streaming channels are available. It appears all of these (at least the ones in the top list) would stream "over the internet" as you put it.
> 
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3624/session/L2F2LzEvdGltZS8xNDc0MzkzMzI1L3NpZC9BSXJZUjZfbQ%3D%3D


Interesting info. However, it doesn't seem to currently be accurate. I tested a dozen channels from the smaller list of channels "you can stream only inside your home". They all streamed from the internet. I determined this by watching my router's WAN bandwidth spike between 5-20 Mbps during playback. It doesn't happen with the "Playlist" "OnDVR" playback or live locals. Perhaps this changed recently with the new version of Mobile DVR and/or App.


----------



## kkl

poppo said:


> As a further test. I disconnected my router's WAN port (everything on the LAN still connected) and tried to play something from the playlist on the iPad. It did not work.


This method might not be definitive if an internet connection is needed for authorization, even if not used for playback. Just conjecture on my part.


----------



## NR4P

I noted weeks ago the substituting of OD for DVR content. It's subtle as the show info will show something like "Office DVR" if you named it that way but yet it comes from OD. Clues are that OD has leading commercials not typically on TV and the 1 hour show on TV, is say only 47 mins OD.

Now if you have local TV stored on your DVR and its not a network owned station, (i.e. smaller market) they can't substitute OD for all of this. You know its your mDVR content if you see the local commercials and promo's for local news.

And of course, some sports won't stream OD but if stored on the DVR, it may play.


----------



## zmancartfan

NR4P said:


> You know its your mDVR content if you see the local commercials and promo's for local news.


And, of course, that the picture quality is really crappy.


----------



## zmancartfan

poppo said:


> Just curious, what version of the iPad app are you using? I ask because the stream from DVR option is sort of buried on the Sept 13 Version. After clicking on the show title, you get the option to "Watch on iPad" and "Download". But there is also the little three dot thing in a circle and tapping that gives you two options." Watch on Ipad On Demand" (which has already started from when I first tried it) and "Watch on TV". Then below that is yet another tab that says "See all ways to watch now". Only then do you get the option to use Mobile DVR to stream it from the DVR. And yes the picture quality is not good.
> 
> So it would appear by default it will stream VOD versions of your playlist unless you go three levels down into the menu.
> 
> And I guess it will indeed stream from the DVR directly, but with a poor picture quality.
> 
> In any case I think it is a bit misleading the way the UI is laid out with what actually happens.
> 
> Sorry that this sort of derailed the post by the person who originally was asking about the Android version. But maybe it is a similar process.


Agreed. Yes, I'm also using the newest iPad version. Was in a bit of a rush when I last posted, and you nailed the steps perfectly. Thanks.

I have the Android version on my phone, and I couldn't find a similar screen that would allow you to choose whether to watch VOD or DVR versions. It seemed to stream the VOD version only. It only brought up options to Watch on Device or Download to Device.

When I tried a program without a VOD available, it did stream from the DVR, though.


----------



## zmancartfan

kkl said:


> Interesting info. However, it doesn't seem to currently be accurate. I tested a dozen channels from the smaller list of channels "you can stream only inside your home". They all streamed from the internet. I determined this by watching my router's WAN bandwidth spike between 5-20 Mbps during playback. It doesn't happen with the "Playlist" "OnDVR" playback or live locals. Perhaps this changed recently with the new version of Mobile DVR and/or App.


It appears the smaller list on that page also streams from the internet as you say. Like I said, I wasn't sure how new or accurate that list was. It appears in my limited testing, though, that between the top and bottom parts of that page, that might be a fairly accurate list of channels that stream directly and not through the DVR.


----------



## kkl

zmancartfan said:


> It appears the smaller list on that page also streams from the internet as you say. Like I said, I wasn't sure how new or accurate that list was. It appears in my limited testing, though, that between the top and bottom parts of that page, that might be a fairly accurate list of channels that stream directly and not through the DVR.


I just assumed that was all of the channels. I did find a channel not on both lists, 214 MAVTV. It does stream from the DVR. So, I think you had the right idea. It seems that the vast majority of channels stream live over the internet, but there are a few (? not sure how many) that don't.


----------



## poppo

kkl said:


> This method might not be definitive if an internet connection is needed for authorization, even if not used for playback. Just conjecture on my part.


Agreed, but I think we figured it out in the subsequent posts. The option to stream directly from the DVR is buried and not the default,


----------



## inkahauts

I honestly wouldn't care if they substituted od if it where for the inability to skip commercials in on demand stuff.


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> I honestly wouldn't care if they substituted od if it where for the inability to skip commercials in on demand stuff.


The main issue for me, is that many people (i.e. rural folks) have data limits and/or a slow connection, and IMO an app should not arbitrarily use large amounts of limited data/bandwidth without specifically notifying them or asking permission first. This issue could easily be solved by either having an option on the app to never uses VOD, or making the app more clear/easier to actually use the DVR version.

BTW, I tried the Android version (for the Kindle Fire) and it behaves the same way. And that version has a bug where it is listing playlist recordings on another DRV that has playlist sharing turned off.


----------



## DrZ

Is DirecTV offering to upgrade those of us with older HR34 equipment so we can use the Mobile DVR? It sounds neat but my rig is too old to use it.


----------



## RAD

DrZ said:


> Is DirecTV offering to upgrade those of us with older HR34 equipment so we can use the Mobile DVR? It sounds neat but my rig is too old to use it.


Good question, why not call them and ask and let us know since others have asked this question.


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> I honestly wouldn't care if they substituted od if it where for the inability to skip commercials in on demand stuff.


I think OD with unskippable commercials is the broadcast industry's holy grail. It takes them back to the lucrative pre-VCR days, when folks were forced to sit through commercials to watch a show. And because it's OD, advertisers don't have to compete with another hit show in the same time slot on another channel, like used to happen.

So no way there gonna allow OD commercial skipping, IMHO.


----------



## Billzebub

Steve said:


> I think OD with unskippable commercials is the broadcast industry's holy grail. It takes them back to the lucrative pre-VCR days, when folks were forced to sit through commercials to watch a show. And because it's OD, advertisers don't have to compete with another hit show in the same time slot on another channel, like used to happen.
> 
> So no way there gonna allow OD commercial skipping, IMHO.


Except that with an X1 from comcast i can use the 30 second skip with on demand.


----------



## Steve

Billzebub said:


> Except that with an X1 from comcast i can use the 30 second skip with on demand.


Across the board? I remember being able to FF some older FoodTV shows when I last had On Demand with Cablevision, but not the recent stuff.


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> I think OD with unskippable commercials is the broadcast industry's holy grail. It takes them back to the lucrative pre-VCR days, when folks were forced to sit through commercials to watch a show. And because it's OD, advertisers don't have to compete with another hit show in the same time slot on another channel, like used to happen.
> 
> So no way there gonna allow OD commercial skipping, IMHO.


Actually it's hit and miss. Some do allow it right now. In fact I think all Disney does I'll have to double check. But you also know Viacom would never allow that.. its why I want to always have an actual DVR at home and own movies I like a lot on a physical disc. I don't trust Hollywood streaming...


----------



## CuttySnark

This is fun watching from an outsider's standpoint.


----------



## IndianBird

My iPad is fine, still can't get my phone to authorize. 

Stuff like this gives me little hope for DIRECTV Now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

#WolvesUp


----------



## inkahauts

This has nothing at all to do with DIRECTV now. Not even a Little.


----------



## poppo

Ok, here is something I figured out on my iPad. I still think some of these are bugs.

Earlier I had complained about not having any cover art show up on the iPad playlist. I found that if I have the Browse for TV tab selected and the Playlist selected, I get no cover art when a new recording is added. It never gets it no matter how long I wait. However if I have the Watch on iPad tab selected and the Playlist selected it will immediately have cover art. Additionally when I go back to the Browse for TV tab, the cover art will then be there in the Playlist. This probably explains why it seemed to suddenly pop up randomly because I was flipping though screens

However, leaving it on the Watch on iPad tab introduces another issue. New recordings will pop up immediately, but deleted shows will not be removed from the Playlist, even when it auto refreshes the screen. But it you manually refresh the screen the show will then be removed from the Playlist. If you are on the Browse for TV tab and Playlist, deleted shows will be removed the first time the screen refreshes.

I can not imagine why this behavior would be by design, but at least I figured out how to display things properly even if it takes a few extra steps. So now I just leave it on the Watch on iPad tab and manually refresh the screen to make sure it is up to date.


----------



## HoTat2

inkahauts said:


> This has nothing at all to do with DIRECTV now. Not even a Little.


Unless the point the poster making is that DIRECTV's ... well, ... let's just say "less than stellar" performance with the various MDVR streaming apps doesn't exactly inspire confidence in their ability to develop good steaming apps for the upcoming DIRECTV Now service.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

Their on demand stuff works just fine. No one is complaing about that. That's closer to what DIRECTV now will be. 

Mobile DVR and directv now aren't even close to being in the same realm. Not even close..


----------



## itzme

So with the app, how do I accomplish watching Saturday's Alabama football game with fast forward abilities. I have it set to record on ch 611 at noon on my hr44. I'll be away from the house and want to start watching it on my iPhone at about 1pm or 2pm while it's still recording. Currently my Mobile DVR - Auto Prepare is set to off and my hard drive reads about 25% free. Is this possible? What do I need to do?


----------



## zmancartfan

itzme said:


> So with the app, how do I accomplish watching Saturday's Alabama football game with fast forward abilities. I have it set to record on ch 611 at noon on my hr44. I'll be away from the house and want to start watching it on my iPhone at about 1pm or 2pm while it's still recording. Currently my Mobile DVR - Auto Prepare is set to off and my hard drive reads about 25% free. Is this possible? What do I need to do?


You didn't say whether you'd be watching while on your home network or not, but theoretically it should operate the same way in and out of home as long as your your iPhone is fully functional with mDVR and out of home viewing. You may want to test it first if watching the game is critical to you.

I believe that all you'll need to do is to make sure the app is on the "watch on iPhone" tab, choose your playlist, select the game recording, and click on "watch on iPhone." You won't have actual fast forward, but you should be able to click the progress bar slightly ahead to advance the recording.

Keep in mind that advancing this way can be quite slow, as the network will have to rebuffer to the new location every time you try to skip. It's also very inaccurate as to how far you'll skip. It may prove to be frustrating, so be forewarned.

By the way, you shouldn't have to worry about it playing a VOD version, as there won't be a VOD version while the game is still on.

Make sure you're going through your playlist and not the guide, though. You'd likely join the game in progress since ESPN offers direct streams if you go through the guide.

Of course if you're on your home network, you'd probably just be best to watch it on your TV...

Oh, and be prepared that the picture quality will likely not be very good since you'll be watching a realtime transcode of your DVR versus the direct ESPN stream.

EDIT. You did say you'd be away from home. Sorry about that. But the gist is the same.


----------



## IndianBird

inkahauts said:


> This has nothing at all to do with DIRECTV now. Not even a Little.


Not directly.

But it is an internet/app based issue.

DIRECTV now will be based on internet and apps.

So it's not unreasonable to be leery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

#WolvesUp


----------



## IndianBird

New phone, updated app, same problem.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

#WolvesUp


----------



## NR4P

itzme said:


> So with the app, how do I accomplish watching Saturday's Alabama football game with fast forward abilities. I have it set to record on ch 611 at noon on my hr44. I'll be away from the house and want to start watching it on my iPhone at about 1pm or 2pm while it's still recording. Currently my Mobile DVR - Auto Prepare is set to off and my hard drive reads about 25% free. Is this possible? What do I need to do?


Let us know if it works.
A number of us have noted that out of home is broken on iPADs and if the game is in progress when you launch the app, it may show only the live selection, not the recording you started.

But hopefully you have success.


----------



## itzme

I'll be away from home, of course. I mean I do know how to use my DVR 

The tricky part of my question was wanting to avoid jumping in live on a direct stream, and wanting to FF through commercials. So I dont need to activate the Auto Prepare setting in the app? Which apparently eats up my hard drive?


----------



## inkahauts

IndianBird said:


> Not directly.
> 
> But it is an internet/app based issue.
> 
> DIRECTV now will be based on internet and apps.
> 
> So it's not unreasonable to be leery.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> #WolvesUp


While i can see why people would link the two it's not a good link. Reason being that this mobile DVR has to connect to devices in customers homes for information and then bounce it all over and such. It's just not the same. DIRECTV now is going to be more like HBO now, not a sling is type thing that's intergraded into both our homes and their servers as one. Frankly DIRECTV now should be a heck of a lot easier to accomplish.

And as I said has anyone had issues with on demand to an iPad? Beyond login issues...


----------



## golfnut-n-nh

IndianBird said:


> New phone, updated app, same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> #WolvesUp


I updated my iPhone last night and it sat on this screen for 10 minutes. I exited and started again and it immediately went to the next step in the process.


----------



## IndianBird

golfnut-n-nh said:


> I updated my iPhone last night and it sat on this screen for 10 minutes. I exited and started again and it immediately went to the next step in the process.


I signed out. Then I deleted the app. Then I redone loaded the app. Then this morning I logged back in and it worked fine.

Shouldn't be that hard but at least it's working now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

#WolvesUp


----------



## zmancartfan

itzme said:


> I'll be away from home, of course. I mean I do know how to use my DVR
> 
> The tricky part of my question was wanting to avoid jumping in live on a direct stream, and wanting to FF through commercials. So I dont need to activate the Auto Prepare setting in the app? Which apparently eats up my hard drive?


Yeah, I re-read my reply to you. Sorry if it was snarky. I was more trying to indict the flaky nature of the MDVR system and not you personally.

No, you don't need to set auto prepare. That will actually begin transcoding EVERYTHING on your DVR so that you could quickly download it at any time. You'll actually be streaming and transcoding the recording in real time if everything goes the way it's supposed to.

I would still suggest trying it tonight if you could though. Just choose one of the games on tonight to record and then try to watch it on your iPhone while it's still recording. I'd turn off wifi too to make sure out of home is working properly.

Good luck. I hope it works for you


----------



## prushing

You can't fast forward unless the show is over.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## itzme

zmancartfan said:


> Yeah, I re-read my reply to you. Sorry if it was snarky. I was more trying to indict the flaky nature of the MDVR system and not you personally.
> 
> No, you don't need to set auto prepare. That will actually begin transcoding EVERYTHING on your DVR so that you could quickly download it at any time. You'll actually be streaming and transcoding the recording in real time if everything goes the way it's supposed to.
> 
> I would still suggest trying it tonight if you could though. Just choose one of the games on tonight to record and then try to watch it on your iPhone while it's still recording. I'd turn off wifi too to make sure out of home is working properly.
> 
> Good luck. I hope it works for you
> 
> It'll be a fun test. I'm curious about the ability to FF while its still recording. I wonder if rights (not technology) could prevent that luxury.


----------



## zmancartfan

prushing said:


> You can't fast forward unless the show is over.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yeah, you're right. I just tried a small test, and it would not skip forward while the show was still recording.

Uh-oh.

Sorry, itzme. Looks like you'll have to watch the whole recording, commercials and all.


----------



## itzme

do you think that is an issue of Rights or technology?


----------



## inkahauts

I think it's a technology hurdle they aren't concerned with crossing yet.


----------



## prushing

itzme said:


> do you think that is an issue of Rights or technology?





inkahauts said:


> I think it's a technology hurdle they aren't concerned with crossing yet.


They let you skip back, just not forward. Probably has to do with them not wanting you to try to skip pass the transcoded point. With the GG1 and MDVR being 1:1 transcoding, there probably isn't a reason to allow it.

Then there is the streaming contracts and it probably falls under that, so no commercial skipping.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

Every time I think I have figured out the quirks (and what I believe are bugs) of the iPad version and how to avoid them or correct them, something new happens. Up until last night everything seemed to be more or less ok witht the workarounds. New shows were being added to the iPad playlist and deleted shows had been removed. I left the iPad on overnight with the Playlist open, and I have power save off on the HR54. So anyway this morning I look at the iPad and 4 of the show that had been deleted on the DVR over the past two days had suddenly reappeared on the iPad. And just like before, if you try to delete them on the iPad it gives an error that it can not be deleted at this time. Of course it can't because it's already been deleted. Force closing the app and restarting it, fixed the problem. I'm not sure if this is a problem with the iPad app or the HR54 randomly sending bogus data.


----------



## itzme

prushing said:


> They let you skip back, just not forward. Probably has to do with them not wanting you to try to skip pass the transcoded point. With the GG1 and MDVR being 1:1 transcoding, there probably isn't a reason to allow it.
> Then there is the streaming contracts and it probably falls under that, so no commercial skipping.
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I think the FF restriction has more to with Rights and revenue and less that Directv is concerned we might accidentally travel into a future dimension. Pretty much all the new user features of the past several years are actually designed to get us to watch for commercials.


----------



## Billzebub

Steve said:


> Across the board? I remember being able to FF some older FoodTV shows when I last had On Demand with Cablevision, but not the recent stuff.


Can't use ft but can use the 5 minute skip. If you search on the internet you'll find how to reprogram this to a 30 second skip. Yes, on all shows.


----------



## Steve

Billzebub said:


> Can't use ft but can use the 5 minute skip. If you search on the internet you'll find how to reprogram this to a 30 second skip.* Yes, on all shows.*


That's very cool. I guess things have changed since I left D* a couple of years ago. Don't remember being able to bypass commercials on any of the network shows.


----------



## prushing

Billzebub said:


> Can't use ft but can use the 5 minute skip. If you search on the internet you'll find how to reprogram this to a 30 second skip. Yes, on all shows.


Does this work on the DTV app? Can't find anything.

Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

prushing said:


> They let you skip back, just not forward. Probably has to do with them not wanting you to try to skip pass the transcoded point. With the GG1 and MDVR being 1:1 transcoding, there probably isn't a reason to allow it.
> 
> Then there is the streaming contracts and it probably falls under that, so no commercial skipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I buy the tech reasoning. I don't think I buy the streaming contracts reasoning. There are zero restrictions on recorded stuff off of a mdvr. Only on demand and live. And since if it's technically being watched recorded... there's no way for contracts to keep them from being skipped.


----------



## inkahauts

poppo said:


> Every time I think I have figured out the quirks (and what I believe are bugs) of the iPad version and how to avoid them or correct them, something new happens. Up until last night everything seemed to be more or less ok witht the workarounds. New shows were being added to the iPad playlist and deleted shows had been removed. I left the iPad on overnight with the Playlist open, and I have power save off on the HR54. So anyway this morning I look at the iPad and 4 of the show that had been deleted on the DVR over the past two days had suddenly reappeared on the iPad. And just like before, if you try to delete them on the iPad it gives an error that it can not be deleted at this time. Of course it can't because it's already been deleted. Force closing the app and restarting it, fixed the problem. I'm not sure if this is a problem with the iPad app or the HR54 randomly sending bogus data.


I wonder if your iPad has a memory leak.

Have you ever uninstalled the dtv app and left it off the iPad for a few days making sure it's done some new backups and syncing if you sync and such without it and then reinstalling it. I had a bizzare issue once with a different app that only fixed itself after leaving it off the iPad for a couple days. Had similar issues with forgetting what was or wasn't deleted. I often think things don't actually get deleted till it's in stably over night or has been written over by something else... and the app may accidentally still pull the info. At least it seemed that way...


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> I wonder if your iPad has a memory leak.
> 
> Have you ever uninstalled the dtv app and left it off the iPad for a few days making sure it's done some new backups and syncing if you sync and such without it and then reinstalling it. I had a bizzare issue once with a different app that only fixed itself after leaving it off the iPad for a couple days. Had similar issues with forgetting what was or wasn't deleted. I often think things don't actually get deleted till it's in stably over night or has been written over by something else... and the app may accidentally still pull the info. At least it seemed that way...


I have gone so far as to completely reset the iPad (total wipe) and start from scratch. But like I said I don't know which end the issue is on. The iPad or the HR54 (for the deleted shows popping back up). I just wish there was a way to add some comments as to what is happening when you send an error report from the app.

And another bug is if I put the app in the background, then pull it back up to the foreground, the playlist will start only having one or two items listed. But then it will refresh and have everything, but will then have two "copies" of the same recording it first had when brought back to the foreground. These are not VOD versions but two copies of what is on the DVR. The refresh thing is buggy.

I really wish this would work properly as I have one iPad that sits next to me in my home theater. It is nice to be able to just glance at the iPad to see what recordings I have without bringing up the list on the TV. And also to quickly start a playback on the TV using the iPad. But it's only good if it is accurate. .


----------



## peds48

I think folks are misunderstanding how the app works. I believe the reason for DIRECTV to replace the stuff on the DVR with VOD stuff is because this way the content loads faster and has better picture quality. 

Also the reason the refresh works this way is because everytime you leave the app (background) and you come back, the apps needs to know if you are still in home or you are OOH. As there are contracts in place for certain contain that can only be played while in home. But as soon as you come back to the app, it presents you real quick with the VOD stuff while it refreshes in the background. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> I think folks are misunderstanding how the app works. I believe the reason for DIRECTV to replace the stuff on the DVR with VOD stuff is because this way the content loads faster and has better picture quality.
> 
> Also the reason the refresh works this way is because everytime you leave the app (background) and you come back, the apps needs to know if you are still in home or you are OOH. As there are contracts in place for certain contain that can only be played while in home. But as soon as you come back to the app, it presents you real quick with the VOD stuff while it refreshes in the background.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think that is what is happening. The duplicates are NOT VOD versions. There is even a setting on the iPad to allow the app to refresh in the background, so it knows it is still on the same network even when in the background. Unless of course there is yet another bug that keeps that from working properly.

Sorry, but this app has issues.


----------



## peds48

The background process varies greatly by app and services being used. DIRECTV decided to ping the receiver every time you come back to the app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> The background process varies greatly by app and services being used. *DIRECTV decided to ping the receiver every time you come back to the app*.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that is true, then it should immediately know it's still on the same network and not pop up anything until after it has verified the network status. And the duplicates are random. If I restart the app and do the exact same thing, it may be a different show that has a duplicate. And none of this explains the deleted shows popping back up a day later either, or the other inconsistent behavior.

And let's just say that it is showing VOD versions (which I already know it's not), then why not indicate which one is VOD when you look at it in the playlist instead of showing two exactly same things that say they are on the DVR? IF one was a VOD version there certainly is no way to tell by looking at the Playlist.

Sorry, but that behavior makes no sense and as noted it totally inconsistent.

Also if the app does refresh after bringing it to the foreground like you say, and then it knows it's on the same network, why continue to display the VOD version? Why not hide it if you are on the LAN? Additionally, I also have "Hide On Demand for TV" enabled in the app. So one more inconsistency.

The bottom line is the app does things inconsistently, there is a problem, with it.


----------



## alnames

peds48 said:


> I think folks are misunderstanding how the app works. I believe the reason for DIRECTV to replace the stuff on the DVR with VOD stuff is because this way the content loads faster and has better picture quality.
> 
> Also the reason the refresh works this way is because everytime you leave the app (background) and you come back, the apps needs to know if you are still in home or you are OOH. As there are contracts in place for certain contain that can only be played while in home. But as soon as you come back to the app, it presents you real quick with the VOD stuff while it refreshes in the background.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This may explain my current issue. I've been able to watch several recordings over the last few days on my Android tablet. I could manually skip the commercials by moving the vertical blue bar ahead and everything was fine, until now. I attempted to watch my recent recording of The Blacklist premier and had to sit through several commercials. Then when the recording started I could not forward or reverse the recording just like a VOD. This is totally unacceptable and unless its changed will factor greatly in weather I stay with Directv or not.

PS. Replay works properly if I download the episode first. Weird.


----------



## peds48

poppo said:


> If that is true, then it should immediately know it's still on the same network and not pop up anything until after it has verified the network status. .


the way the app knows you are in home or not is by pinging the receiver, not by its (the phone) wifi status. As soon as you bring the app to the foreground, the apps displays Video on Demand as this content can be access in and out of home if no risk to contracts. Once the app verifies you are in home, it then finishes loading the rest of the playlist that is only available via MobileDVR. The app makes no distinction between what is available via MobileDVR or Video on Demand (when it comes to your playlist) as it should not matter as both of these type of content is only available with an internet connection. The only downside to the Video on Demand version is the addition of ads and it some cases the loss of trick play functionality, which to me is moot as it id very difficult to use and it takes quite a long time to load (in perspective) but you get a better picture. You also have the choice to use MobileDVR version by clicking on the other way to watch link if you refuse you watch the Video on Demand version. I find this approach will meet the requirements of 99% of the DIRECTV's customers base. As DIRECTV knows, they can't please everyone so some folks would not be content with this approach and that is OK.



poppo said:


> And let's just say that it is showing VOD versions (which I already know it's not), then why not indicate which one is VOD when you look at it in the playlist instead of showing two exactly same things that say they are on the DVR? IF one was a VOD version there certainly is no way to tell by looking at the Playlist.


Correct, as I explained above, DIRECTV makes no distinction as it does not really matter for the average user, however if you still intrigued as to what each what, you can click on the show and the next screen will tell you where is coming from, chances are is Video on Demand for most recent content.



poppo said:


> Sorry, but that behavior makes no sense and as noted it totally inconsistent.


I can't help you understand what you don't want to understand.



poppo said:


> Also if the app does refresh after bringing it to the foreground like you say, and then it knows it's on the same network, why continue to display the VOD version?


 because as I example does above, it really does not matter where the content comes from. 99% of users would not even realized or care as long as the can play the show. Also while the show card or poster is there you can always get the MobileDVR version by going to the other ways to watch.



poppo said:


> Additionally, I also have "Hide On Demand for TV" enabled in the app. So one more inconsistency.


Again, knowing how to app works goes a long way. What you refer to is the CHANNEL SETTINGS which would only apply to the GUIDE and not to the playlist.



poppo said:


> The bottom line is the app does things inconsistently, there is a problem, with it


I can't agree with you here, this is one of the best builds ever released by DIRECTV. If your is not behaving as outlined then there is certainly some issues with your network, as this is the #1 factor in app misbehavior.

If folks would stop blaming the app for every little hiccup encounter and would otherwise look else where for the failures then perhaps they can get to the root of the problem. But focusing on what is not broken will not lead you to find a fix. And I understand that this app will not actually work for everyone as everyone's network is different and some networks are not properly installed.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

Whatever. I have been around here long enough to know how things are supposed to work. There are either issues with the app or the HR54 (or both). If you actually bothered to read what I have posted you would see that I have said I can do the exact same operation and get different results each time. That's called *inconstancy*. And for about the 20th time the duplicates are NOT a VOD version as it does it for shows that do not even have a VOD version.



peds48 said:


> Correct, as I explained above, DIRECTV makes no distinction as it does not really matter for the average user, *however if you still intrigued as to what each what, you can click on the show and the next screen will tell you where is coming from*, chances are is Video on Demand for most recent content.


As I said I have done that and they *both* say it is on the DVR and NOT VOD

I also want to clarify something about this. As noted earlier, if you try to play the show that is in the iPad Playlist, by default it will play a VOD version if available. If you want to stream from your DVR, you have to drill down two levels to do that. This is not ideal, and as others noted, a bit deceptive. But once you know how it works, you can choose which one to play. However, this is not the issue I am seeing. I am actually getting two identical listings in the Playlist. There is no need to do this, if by default it will play the VOD version anyway.

And you have also not explained why shows deleted from the DVR a day or more earlier just randomly pop back up in the iPad Playlist, and the only way to get rid of those is a reinstall of the app. 

I also hate when just because something may work for them, some people think it is bug free and believe that everyone else is wrong or does not know what they are doing. :bang 

And please don't try to blame my networking skills. I have been doing networking for decades, and was the IT manager at my last job for over a decade. 

One last thing. As I noted earlier, if I close the program and reopen it, vs putting it in the background and bringing it to the foreground, there are no duplicates (existing duplicates go away and stay away until I put it in the background again). According to your logic of it not caring what network you are, it should always be showing me those VOD versions that you claim it is actually displaying. But once again this is inconsistency in behavior. If it is not refreshing in the background like to claim, it should do the same thing whether I just open it or if I bring it to the foreground. Sure it has to re-authenticate if opening vice bringing to the foreground, but why not just display those VOD versions either way? Easy, because it is not displaying VOD versions, but actually has a bug. Just now, I closed and reopened it. No duplicates. I then put it in the background and then bring it back up. Ahh... duplicates again. But this time for a different show. But I suppose it is my network that is causing it right? 

FWIW, I am using an iPad Mini 2, WiFi only. .


----------



## Billzebub

Billzebub said:


> Can't use ft but can use the 5 minute skip. If you search on the internet you'll find how to reprogram this to a 30 second skip. Yes, on all shows.





Steve said:


> That's very cool. I guess things have changed since I left D* a couple of years ago. Don't remember being able to bypass commercials on any of the network shows.





prushing said:


> Does this work on the DTV app? Can't find anything.
> Sent from my Venue 8 7840 using Tapatalk


Sorry, this is for the X1 DVR from Comcast, can't do this with my Directv account


----------



## inkahauts

poppo said:


> Whatever. I have been around here long enough to know how things are supposed to work. There are either issues with the app or the HR54 (or both). If you actually bothered to read what I have posted you would see that I have said I can do the exact same operation and get different results each time. That's called *inconstancy*. And for about the 20th time the duplicates are NOT a VOD version as it does it for shows that do not even have a VOD version.
> 
> As I said I have done that and they *both* say it is on the DVR and NOT VOD
> 
> I also want to clarify something about this. As noted earlier, if you try to play the show that is in the iPad Playlist, by default it will play a VOD version if available. If you want to stream from your DVR, you have to drill down two levels to do that. This is not ideal, and as others noted, a bit deceptive. But once you know how it works, you can choose which one to play. However, this is not the issue I am seeing. I am actually getting two identical listings in the Playlist. There is no need to do this, if by default it will play the VOD version anyway.
> 
> And you have also not explained why shows deleted from the DVR a day or more earlier just randomly pop back up in the iPad Playlist, and the only way to get rid of those is a reinstall of the app.
> 
> I also hate when just because something may work for them, some people think it is bug free and believe that everyone else is wrong or does not know what they are doing. :bang
> 
> And please don't try to blame my networking skills. I have been doing networking for decades, and was the IT manager at my last job for over a decade.
> 
> One last thing. As I noted earlier, if I close the program and reopen it, vs putting it in the background and bringing it to the foreground, there are no duplicates (existing duplicates go away and stay away until I put it in the background again). According to your logic of it not caring what network you are, it should always be showing me those VOD versions that you claim it is actually displaying. But once again this is inconsistency in behavior. If it is not refreshing in the background like to claim, it should do the same thing whether I just open it or if I bring it to the foreground. Sure it has to re-authenticate if opening vice bringing to the foreground, but why not just display those VOD versions either way? Easy, because it is not displaying VOD versions, but actually has a bug. Just now, I closed and reopened it. No duplicates. I then put it in the background and then bring it back up. Ahh... duplicates again. But this time for a different show. But I suppose it is my network that is causing it right?
> 
> FWIW, I am using an iPad Mini 2, WiFi only. .


I've seen the duplicate thing too and it has nothing to do with on demand. Heck they don't even want you to know there's an on demand and non on demand version to play for the screen you see the duplicate.

I'm going to play with it a little more tomorrow first but I have some ideas on why this may be having some weird quirks and I kind of believe it has nothing to do with our devices or even the actual app...

I think it has something to do with their servers and how they are streaming not opening ports on routers and such anymore... and maybe also why they prefer you use an on demand version over the DVR recorded one.. in addition to them wanting to keep the DVR workload as low as possible..


----------



## Steve

Billzebub said:


> Sorry, this is for the X1 DVR from Comcast, can't do this with my Directv account


This OD commercial skipping feature is pretty awesome for Comcast customers, IMHO. No need to record most shows. :up:

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/hidden-helpful-use-of-30-second-skip-button-for-xfinity-x1/


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> I've seen the duplicate thing too and it has nothing to do with on demand. Heck they don't even want you to know there's an on demand and non on demand version to play for the screen you see the duplicate.


Exactly. With the default being VOD anyway, and the 'play from DRV' option buried. It makes no sense to give you two identical listings. Now if one said VOD and the other said DVR, then I could maybe understand it. But that is not the case.

And for me the duplicates only appear if the app has been put into the background. If I close and open the app, it will not have duplicates no matter how long I leave it running in the foreground (and I have left it open for days). It's only if I put it in the background that it will get them.

FWIW, the Kindle Fire (android) version is nearly identical visually, and it never gets duplicates.


----------



## poppo

Ok, once again to show that there is something buggy with the iPad version, here is what happened

Everything had been working well yesterday. I had the app sitting on the Watch on iPad tab with the Playlist up all day yesterday and never put it in the background or turned off the iPad. Before I went to bed, I had the 5 recordings showing. These were all correct and matched the HR54 playlist. No duplicates. All is well. The iPad was left with the app running in the foreground.

When I went to bed, I watched one show on my Kindle Fire directly from the DVR. When it was over, I deleted that show with the Fire app. That left 4 recordings on the DVR and the Fire app reflected that.

This morning I look at my iPad and it is showing 9 shows in the playlist. The 4 correct recorded shows, and 5 shows that had been deleted over the previous 72 hours. And one of those deleted shows also has duplicates. This time I did not have to reinstall the app, but I had to close it and reopen it before I could get the previously deleted shows to go away.

So, I stand by my statement that either the iPad app or the HR54 has some serious bugs. Maybe both, considering the way those deleted shows keep popping back up..


----------



## tomski35

Do the 44 and 54 have the same size hard drive?


----------



## HoTat2

tomski35 said:


> Do the 44 and 54 have the same size hard drive?


Yep ....

1 TB.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian26339

Well, I just got the following email......


Dear Valued Customer, 

This message is to inform you that we have launched a new version of the DIRECTV App which will replace your GenieGO device. GenieGO will no longer be supported after 11/04/16. 

The DIRECTV App allows you to continue to view your DVR recordings, download DVR recordings, and stream live TV from your receiver to your mobile device 1. In order to use the full functionality of the DIRECTV App, you will need to upgrade your receiver. 

We'd like to offer you a complimentary upgrade, without a new programming commitment, so that you can continue to enjoy your shows and movies on the go. 

Please call the following number by January 4, 2017 to get your complimentary Genie upgrade.

1 (800) 531-5000

Visit directv.com/appfaq for more information. 

Thank you for being a loyal customer and for the continued opportunity to bring you the ultimate video experience. 

Sincerely, 

DIRECTV


I guess the only news here is the date for GenieGo support ending is 11/4 versus Oct for some of the others.

I have a HR44 and an old HR21. I'm assuming they are offering to replace the HR21 with a Genie in the email but since I already have a HR44, they won't let me have a second Genie on the account, correct? 

I like having the extra tuners and recording capability that the HR21 provides. They are offering free equipment upgrade without commitment though. Anything I should consider asking them for? Thanks!


----------



## trh

You have what you need for the MobileDVR. Either you received this in error or the upgrade they want you to get is changing your HR21 to a client. That way anything you select to record will be on your HR44 and can be viewed on a mobile device. If you keep the HR21, shows on it can't be transcoded. 

Keep the HR21. Do not swap it for a mini.


----------



## LI-SVT

itzme said:


> So with the app, how do I accomplish watching Saturday's Alabama football game with fast forward abilities. I have it set to record on ch 611 at noon on my hr44. I'll be away from the house and want to start watching it on my iPhone at about 1pm or 2pm while it's still recording. Currently my Mobile DVR - Auto Prepare is set to off and my hard drive reads about 25% free. Is this possible? What do I need to do?


I am curious what happens with this. With the old Genie Go you could not do this. If a recording was in progress you had to watch from the beginning and could not fast forward. It would be a pleasant surprise if this feature was added.


----------



## JVW

trh said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the MobileDVR is hindering the GenieGo.
> 
> Video quality on MobileDVR reportedly is worse than the GenieGo, you can only transcode shows from your Genie, transcoded shows are stored on the Genie's hard drive and there apparently isn't software to run MobileDVR on a PC/laptop.
> 
> But an email from DIRECTV has stated the GenieGo won't work after Oct 18th. And to get the MobileDVR working, you're first supposed to unplug your GenieGo.


Yes, I note that on HR44-mobile DVR, playback from playlist recordings have very poor image quality = standard def or less. Images from On Demand and TV shows is excellent. This was not a problem with geniego.


----------



## SparkyX

I have a GenieGo, HR20, and HR24 and reached out to DirecTV via chat to see if I was eligible for "...a complimentary upgrade, without a new programming commitment, so that you can continue to enjoy your shows and movies on the go." No go, best they'd offer is a non-contract Genie + Mini for $199.

If I'm not getting free equipment I probably will use the two year commitment as part of a deal to get discounts on programming (customer since 2002, not under contract (first year-long discount in many years just fell off my bill)).


----------



## Brad00111

Oh DIRECTV. So I also received an email about the complimentary upgrade. I have an HR34, HR21, and HR24 with a geniego2. 

Sat on hold for over 30 minutes. Got a customer service rep that had no clue about anything. After almost 30 minutes on hold with them they said I needed to pay $299, even though I told them 3 times that I had an email telling me to call, with a complimentary upgrade and no service contract extensions. She said there was nothing she could do. I asked to be transferred to someone who could help me. 

Transfer went through. Waited with this rep for over 10 minutes. They said there is a $299 4K upgrade but that they needed to transfer me to another department to handle a free upgrade. She transferred the call. 

Your call cannot be connected to that DIRECTV center please call back.

Total call time 1 hour 15 minutes. 

Called back, cancel my service. 

Finally got someone that while they didn't have any idea why I was calling or what the email was about but processed the change of equipment. Although they did want me to swap all my HD DVRs with minis and get an HR54, no thanks. The change in DVR to the HR44 requires an install. 

Total call time today to DIRECTV 1 hour 35 minutes. 

Also of note. Apparently across all their customer reps they are trying to get your mobile number to add to the account. They make it seem like you need to provide it. No thanks. 

Epic fail on the customer service today. Been with you guys for over a decade. Don't send me an email asking me to call you then have no idea why I'm calling.


----------



## trh

Watch your account/call back to ensure they haven't extended your contract.


----------



## Brad00111

Yea well apparently this CS rep knew nothing. I got an email confirming the order of a Genie and a 4K mini oh and my contract was extended 24 months as I was not on a contract. 

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Brad00111

Final update, I hope. I called and spoke with a supervisor. She found the offer for what the email had stated, HR44 no cost no contract extension no install required. She cancelled the other order and is shipping me a replacement. She confirmed the other rep processed the 4K upgrade order. 

Got showtime free for 4 months with an auto cancellation, gonna have to make sure that goes through right!

Moral of the story, as trh mentioned, check and double check. And now hopefully these offers are easy for the CS reps to see so none of you go through what I did.


----------



## inkahauts

There's always a rough start to promotions like this... sadly...


----------



## Wyannuzzi

I have deleted the app on my Ipad several times in the last couple days and every time I go through set up and authorize my Ipad it does not give me the option to set up out of home. OOH is no longer on the settings page and setting/systems info state that it is not set up. Any help on getting OOH setup is appreciated.


----------



## inkahauts

It's not done the same way it used to be. There is no setting it up on the mobile devices anymore. There is nothing to do with your router anymore either. In fact you don't want to set up your router like you did before with a genie go if you are using the internal mobile DVR feature. 

It's set up more like TiVo does it now evidently. 

You should be able to just use it OOH now.


----------



## Wyannuzzi

Inkahauts, thanks for the info. Do you have any idea why my playlist doesn't show all shows on it on my Ipad. There is no rhyme or reason. I taped 5 shows yesterday but only 2 show on my Ipad playlist. I am currently home on my home network so I would think all should show.


----------



## Billzebub

I finally got the email this week. This morning I disconnected my GenieGo and rebooted my 54. My 54, which used to show an external mobile device, now shows none. I am connected to the network and internet through a DIRECTV broadband adapter and wired connection which is connected to my hr24.
Any ideas? DIRECTV tech support has been no help during my 45 minute call this morning. They tell me they've escalated it but I've done this dance before


----------



## Wyannuzzi

I think I answered my own question, does his sound correct?

The Ipad playlist will show all programs on the HR44 DVR but only shows the programs on the other DVR's once they are available in that channel's On Demand. I say this because I see the entire Genie playlist and only a few show on the other dvr's. When I play the program from the other dvr's it plays back on that channels on demand channel.


----------



## poppo

Billzebub said:


> I finally got the email this week. This morning I disconnected my GenieGo and rebooted my 54. My 54, which used to show an external mobile device, now shows none. I am connected to the network and internet through a DIRECTV broadband adapter and wired connection which is connected to my hr24.
> Any ideas? DIRECTV tech support has been no help during my 45 minute call this morning. They tell me they've escalated it but I've done this dance before


Where are you trying to look on the HR54? As far as I know the mobile app devices (not the GenieGo) don't show up on the HR54 (at least I have not seen mine). However, on the mobile app, you have to run the Mobile DVR section to activate it for the HR54


----------



## poppo

Wyannuzzi said:


> Inkahauts, thanks for the info. Do you have any idea why my playlist doesn't show all shows on it on my Ipad. *There is no rhyme or reason*. I taped 5 shows yesterday but only 2 show on my Ipad playlist. I am currently home on my home network so I would think all should show.


I have mentioned a few times that IMO the iPad app is still very buggy. Sometimes it shows new stuff right away, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes a manual refresh will work even though it's auto refreshing every few minutes. And sometimes it will pop up shows again out of the blue that were deleted days ago (even after they had initially been removed from the iPad playlist.). My Kindle Fire app seems to be much more stable and accurate.

< edit > I see in your next post you were talking about shows from other DRVs.


----------



## peds48

Wyannuzzi said:


> I think I answered my own question, does his sound correct?
> 
> The Ipad playlist will show all programs on the HR44 DVR but only shows the programs on the other DVR's once they are available in that channel's On Demand. I say this because I see the entire Genie playlist and only a few show on the other dvr's. When I play the program from the other dvr's it plays back on that channels on demand channel.


you hit the nail on the head. You will say everything that is in your Genie, but only stuff that is in VOD on other DVRs will be visible on mobileDVR

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

Billzebub said:


> I finally got the email this week. This morning I disconnected my GenieGo and rebooted my 54. My 54, which used to show an external mobile device, now shows none. I am connected to the network and internet through a DIRECTV broadband adapter and wired connection which is connected to my hr24.
> Any ideas? DIRECTV tech support has been no help during my 45 minute call this morning. They tell me they've escalated it but I've done this dance before


your Genie should not say internal for geniego. I would do a red button reset and then do a reinstall of the app once you remove the geniego device from the system.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> you hit the nail on the head. You will say everything that is in your Genie, but only stuff that is in VOD on other DVRs will be visible on mobileDVR
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can also filter what is displayed on the mobile device to only show the Genie if you don't want it cluttered up with the VOD stuff from the other DVRs


----------



## peds48

poppo said:


> You can also filter what is displayed on the mobile device to only show the Genie if you don't want it cluttered up with the VOD stuff from the other DVRs


you hit the nail on the head as well. Yep, this is possible. But for folks that have many DVRs like myself, I rather have the option to show ALL my DVRs, if only at least some of the contents.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub

peds48 said:


> your Genie should not say internal for geniego. I would do a red button reset and then do a reinstall of the app once you remove the geniego device from the system.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did that, it now says mobile device: none and none of my iPads can find it


----------



## zmancartfan

Billzebub said:


> I did that, it now says mobile device: none and none of my iPads can find it


Make sure your iPad is connected to the same network as your 54. Do you by any chance have a cellular iPad? If so, make sure it's connected to your home wifi.

Also, you didn't mention, are you using the latest DirecTV app on the iPad and not the old GenieGO app?

Some folks have also reported success after forcing a DVR refresh through the DirecTV website following the red button reset. It might be worth a shot.


----------



## peds48

Billzebub said:


> I did that, it now says mobile device: none and none of my iPads can find it


there was a typo on my post. It should have said, you GenieGo should not say EXTERNAL, instead it should say INTERNAL once mobileDVR is activated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub

peds48 said:


> there was a typo on my post. It should have said, you GenieGo should not say EXTERNAL, instead it should say INTERNAL once mobileDVR is activated.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, that's my problem. It says none. They've offered a replacement Genie but my wife has so much unwatched stuff on this one


----------



## inkahauts

Billzebub said:


> I finally got the email this week. This morning I disconnected my GenieGo and rebooted my 54. My 54, which used to show an external mobile device, now shows none. I am connected to the network and internet through a DIRECTV broadband adapter and wired connection which is connected to my hr24.
> Any ideas? DIRECTV tech support has been no help during my 45 minute call this morning. They tell me they've escalated it but I've done this dance before


Try going online and doing a refresh of your reciever. It seems that can help a lot.

And if that doesn't work, let us know' someone else did a bunch of stuff and got it working after having the same issues as you. But I think the refresh may be what really fixed it.


----------



## peds48

What software is you Genie running? Try repeating the satellite guided set up. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub

inkahauts said:


> Try going online and doing a refresh of your reciever. It seems that can help a lot.
> And if that doesn't work, let us know' someone else did a bunch of stuff and got it working after having the same issues as you. But I think the refresh may be what really fixed it.





peds48 said:


> What software is you Genie running? Try repeating the satellite guided set up.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'l try both of these in the morning


----------



## stususs

I have received the e-mail offering me the upgrade to a Genie without a new contract obligation in light of the elimination of my GenieGo.

I currently have an HR20 and an HR22. They are both located in the same room and I do not need mobile viewing in separate rooms.

1. I do not currently have 4K. Should I request an HR54 so that I am prepared for any future upgrade?
2. Which receiver should I deactivate, the HR20 or the HR22?
3. For the receiver that I deactivate, am I correct that if I remove that receiver from the internet prior to deactivation, I will still be able to access after deactivation the saved or never watched programs stored on that receiver?

Thank you.


----------



## inkahauts

You can request but you'll get what they have...

Between those two I'd get rid of the HR22 myself. Actually I'd get rid of them both soon. genie has more ability than the the two you have now, and if the genie can meet all your needs and you only have one tv why pay the extra monthly fee for a old receiver you don't need.

If it's a swap they will probably take the receiver. What I might do if I where you is add a genie and not deactive the others. Then only record on the genie and watch all the stuff off the others and deactive them as soon as they are empty...


----------



## stususs

I should have made it clear.

There are two TVs. Each receiver is feeding a separate TV, in the same room.

Does that change your advice to me?

And why have you recommended I deactivate the HR22 instead of the HR20?


----------



## inkahauts

stususs said:


> I should have made it clear.
> 
> There are two TVs. Each receiver is feeding a separate TV, in the same room.
> 
> Does that change your advice to me?
> 
> And why have you recommended I deactivate the HR22 instead of the HR20?


Awh! Well yes then you need two. You could swap out both of them and get a genie and a mini genie. Problem is you have things you want to watch so if you did that all at the same time you lose everything. So I'd hold off on getting a mini until later on when you're using the Genie and you find that it meets all your needs then you could always swap the other one for a mini. I doubt they'd have any problem doing that for free.

Well, which runs better for you? Last time I used both the HR20 was faster. If not then keep the HR22. It really won't matter to much I was just leaning in the one I found faster granted I haven't used one in years now if either.

If they both run about the same, and you don't have any preference, then I probably keep the one with more stuff that's left to watch on it and get rid of the one with the least amount so you can watch it down faster.

I'd still just see if the installer can add the genie and keep all three connected and then watch it down and call and deactivate it, if he can't just disconnect it before deactivating and then leave it for you to watch.


----------



## Billzebub

inkahauts said:


> Try going online and doing a refresh of your reciever. It seems that can help a lot.
> And if that doesn't work, let us know' someone else did a bunch of stuff and got it working after having the same issues as you. But I think the refresh may be what really fixed it.





peds48 said:


> What software is you Genie running? Try repeating the satellite guided set up.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Billzebub said:


> I'l try both of these in the morning


Went to try these 2 things this morning and before I did I checked the Genie. Out of the blue the Genie now shows Mobile DVR as internal rather then none. Unfortunately I now get a message on my iPads telling me there is a problem registering the device and it can't be done at this time. Also, on the iPad the app tells me it finds 2 mobile DVR devices and asks me to pick one. The two in shows are the Genie (called living room) and the old GenieGo which is identified by the serial number. The GenieGo is a GenieGo one and was connected to the network at the router with no cable connection. I disconnected it and unplugged it so it's not connected anymore. I also tried blocking it in the router software but no luck. 
So progress, but the struggle continues. Any ideas?


----------



## poppo

Uninstall and reinstall the iPad app. Be sure you are using the all in one directv app. Then go to settings in the app and reregister under mobile dvr


----------



## Billzebub

poppo said:


> Uninstall and reinstall the iPad app. Be sure you are using the all in one directv app. Then go to settings in the app and reregister under mobile dvr


I just got on to post that I did this and it worked when I saw your post. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah you also need to complete remove the old genie go from your setup. Recycle it.


----------



## Billzebub

inkahauts said:


> Yeah you also need to complete remove the old genie go from your setup. Recycle it.


I had already done that (except for the recycling


----------



## Crow159

I got my notification about the switchover. Has anyone tried the old GenieGo app to see if it works with the internal version?

I have an older tablet that I use daily for watching shows on and it can't use the newer Directv app. If it won't work, this switchover will completely kill the way I use my Geniego. I have a newer tablet that can use the newer app but it doesn't have the ability to connect to a tv that the old one has. Also, with the newer app not allowing videos to save to the SD card, it will only download a show or two at most.


----------



## inkahauts

Crow159 said:


> I got my notification about the switchover. Has anyone tried the old GenieGo app to see if it works with the internal version?
> 
> I have an older tablet that I use daily for watching shows on and it can't use the newer Directv app. If it won't work, this switchover will completely kill the way I use my Geniego. I have a newer tablet that can use the newer app but it doesn't have the ability to connect to a tv that the old one has. Also, with the newer app not allowing videos to save to the SD card, it will only download a show or two at most.


What do you mean by not being able to connect to the TV with the newer tablet? The DirecTV app and the genie go app both connect the same in terms of what they're capable of. And the genie go app is going to be out of commission by the end of this year anyway. So no reason to try and hold onto that at this point.


----------



## poppo

inkahauts said:


> What do you mean by not being able to connect to the TV with the newer tablet?


Perhaps he meant connecting via HDMI. I have a couple of tablets with that functionality. That may come in handy when traveling. I use that function with one of my Kindle Fire tablets to pre-download Prime movies in HD and then watch them when on the go on a big screen vice the tablet. Unfortunately none of the newer Fire tablets support the HDMI connection.

However I don't know what tablet would not support the latest DirecTV app.


----------



## inkahauts

Awh that makes some sense!


----------



## Crow159

I have a Kindle Fire HD second generation tablet with micro HDMI out that I use at work to connect to a TV. Since the tablet is on an older version of the Fire OS (modified Android but you can side load Android Apps) I can't download the the newer Directv app that has Mobile DVR included. The Directv app requires Android 5.0 and up, which this older tablet doesn't have.

I'm really disappointed that they have opted to disable a piece of equipment that I have been using daily with something that has less capability than my "old" setup. I have multiple DVRs but soon I will have no access to all their recorded content. No longer able to save video to an SD card, unlike my "old" Geniego app.

I understand that they are moving to something new, but why can't it be as good as the "old stuff"?


----------



## poppo

Crow159 said:


> I have a Kindle Fire HD second generation tablet with micro HDMI out that I use at work to connect to a TV. Since the tablet is on an older version of the Fire OS (modified Android but you can side load Android Apps) I can't download the the newer Directv app that has Mobile DVR included. The Directv app requires Android 5.0 and up, which this older tablet doesn't have.


Which Fire do you have? I have the HD 7 (2nd gen) with the micro HDMI and it got the newer OS and it runs the DirecTV app. BTW, the latest Fire OS also lets you install the Google Play Store without rooting or using a computer. Google will tell you how to do it.


----------



## Crow159

poppo said:


> Which Fire do you have? I have the HD 7 (2nd gen) with the micro HDMI and it got the newer OS and it runs the DirecTV app. BTW, the latest Fire OS also lets you install the Google Play Store without rooting or using a computer. Google will tell you how to do it.


Aww, you got my hopes up...

I have the Kindle Fire HD 7 inch tablet from 2012. I've found that the latest software version is 7.5.1 for my model. The update button is grayed out and it will not let me update to a newer version. I also have a Fire 7 from last year, I put Google Play Store on it already and I have the Directv app on that one currently. The problem with that tablet is that I don't have enough internal memory to download more that a show or two, despite having a 32gb sd card installed. The newer Directv app will not allow saving shows to the sd card, something the old Geniego app did. With the old Geniego app, I could fill the sd card with shows and movies and it was great for trips. I had the old tablet for work, the new tablet for trips and weekends away. It works brilliantly, at least it did work until the decision by Directv to end all of it.

It looks like I'm going to have to purchase a new tablet with a good amount of internal memory for work and trips, and the old Fire HD tablet will be put out to pasture. Then I have to rearrange all my recordings among my 4 DVRs so that my shows are all on the Genie so that I can use Mobile DVR, and let the wife and kid know that when we go away, their shows recorded on other DVRs won't be able to be taken.

I am happy that all people will be able to enjoy taking their shows with them, I just really wish Directv would have allowed the Geniego that I bought to continue to function.


----------



## poppo

I was mistaken. I just looked and mine is a HD 7 (4th gen). On a side note, I am also irked at Amazon for removing the micro HDMI from all of the newest tablets (at least as far as I can tell).


----------



## shedberg

Just got the letter. Not really happy as I am loosing functionality. I will no longer be able to watch on my MacBook air. Additionally, I will now be charged an extra $3.00 per month for whole home service I did not need before. I did manage a one time discount but will be calling when that is over.


----------



## Brad00111

So I got the HR44, set it up fine. But I cannot get the mobile dvr setup. I get an error message on my iPhone and iPad. they are connected to the same network and I tried deleting the app and reinstalling. It still says it cannot setup the service. I see no menu options under settings on the dvr that mentions mobile dvr etc. I'm at a loss here.


----------



## poppo

On the DVR, go to settings - info& test - more info, then scroll way down and see what it says for Mobile DVR. It should say Device: Internal, and Service active.

Make sure you do not have a Nomad/GenieGo still connected.

At what point is the mobile app giving you an error?


----------



## Brad00111

So glad they make this stuff easy to find!

Device: Internal
Service: ready for clients
Sync and go: disabled.


----------



## Brad00111

So apparently going on to DIRECTV's website and refreshing the dvr made it work.


----------



## LI-SVT

shedberg said:


> Just got the letter. Not really happy as I am loosing functionality. I will no longer be able to watch on my MacBook air. Additionally, I will now be charged an extra $3.00 per month for whole home service I did not need before. I did manage a one time discount but will be calling when that is over.


 I agree about the lost functionality. I too use my Genie Go with a laptop. So I am loosing two things. The ability to take my HR21 recordings with me and all ability to use a laptop for Mobile DVR. One step forward, two steps back.


----------



## Shaddow

I can't get this working out of the house. I had it working when I had a cox cable connection back when you had to put transc0de in as a keyword search but now I can't get it to pass test 6. I have mapped ports and unmapped ports and nothing works. I connect to my home network via VPN and everything works on my phone just fine. Any ideas?


----------



## acheriff

I also would appreciate any feedback as to why I can't access my mobile dvr when I'm not on my LAN. When I had a standalone GenieGo there used to be an explicit out-of-home access set up step and I had no difficulty streaming when not connected to my local network. 

Now I can't pass the network assistant step 6 and can't connect to the mobile dvr unless on my LAN. I have reset my genie and uninstalled/reinstalled and re-registered the DirecTV app on both an iPhone and iPad without success. 

My setup is as follows:
HR44 connected via Ethernet to an apple AirPort Extreme with FIOS as ISP
iPhone 7 on iOS 10.02 and iPad Air 2 on iOS 10.02

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## inkahauts

Double check your phone settings and make sure you have the app able to figure out your location.


----------



## Brad00111

acheriff said:


> I also would appreciate any feedback as to why I can't access my mobile dvr when I'm not on my LAN. When I had a standalone GenieGo there used to be an explicit out-of-home access set up step and I had no difficulty streaming when not connected to my local network.
> 
> Now I can't pass the network assistant step 6 and can't connect to the mobile dvr unless on my LAN. I have reset my genie and uninstalled/reinstalled and re-registered the DirecTV app on both an iPhone and iPad without success.
> 
> My setup is as follows:
> HR44 connected via Ethernet to an apple AirPort Extreme with FIOS as ISP
> iPhone 7 on iOS 10.02 and iPad Air 2 on iOS 10.02
> 
> Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


Are there any recordings on the Genie? From my understanding With the new setup you can only stream recordings on the genie when out of home.


----------



## mskreis

I need a little help. I have an HR44 in one room and an HR24 in another that are networked and share playlists. I can view all of the programs on either device but can't watch any of the programs on the HR24 on my iOS devices. The message indicates that the program is not available to watch on my iPad now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brad00111

mskreis said:


> I need a little help. I have an HR44 in one room and an HR24 in another that are networked and share playlists. I can view all of the programs on either device but can't watch any of the programs on the HR24 on my iOS devices. The message indicates that the program is not available to watch on my iPad now. Any suggestions?


See my message directly above. You can no longer get content on any non-genie receiver. I have an HR-21 and an HR-24 so I'm in the same boat, not real happy about it.


----------



## mskreis

Brad00111 said:


> See my message directly above. You can no longer get content on any non-genie receiver. I have an HR-21 and an HR-24 so I'm in the same boat, not real happy about it.


I see, thanks. That sucks! Previously worked great with my Genie Go.


----------



## acheriff

Thanks for the suggestions.

My location services were active for the DirecTV app and I do have recorded content on the HR44.

Oddly, I now seem to be able to connect when outside of my LAN. The "Searching for your Mobile DVR..." message persists for a good long time and then ultimately I can access the playlist on the HR44. At that point, all 6 network tests pass.

I can't figure out what changed...


----------



## Brad00111

mskreis said:


> I see, thanks. That sucks! Previously worked great with my Genie Go.


Yup same here. I think it's directvs way of pushing people to a genie and minis. But not much we can do about it since they flip the switch on genie go in a few weeks.


----------



## SparkyX

Chatted with AT&T again. This time the CS rep found the free Genie upgrade offer (including no upgrade charge and no contract agreement) immediately. Some notes:

- I purchased my GenieGO used and activated it on my account about two years ago
- I never received a GenieGO end-of-life email
- I currently have a HR20 and a HR24--the offer is a single Genie (obviously I'm giving up the HR20)
- There is an installation charge of $52.43--I requested a self-install but was told it "require a technician to ensure it is installed properly"

- Apparently "the offer is already listed on the account" so it _hopefully_ will not be an issue to actually accept the offer...
- ...because my wife is listed as the account owner (since she was present when DirecTV was originally installed) so I need her to call because AT&T needs "to speak with her in order to make changes to the account"


----------



## Brad00111

SparkyX said:


> Chatted with AT&T again. This time the CS rep found the free Genie upgrade offer (including no upgrade charge and no contract agreement) immediately. Some notes:
> 
> - I purchased my GenieGO used and activated it on my account about two years ago
> - I never received a GenieGO end-of-life email
> - I currently have a HR20 and a HR24--the offer is a single Genie (obviously I'm giving up the HR20)
> - There is an installation charge of $52.43--I requested a self-install but was told it "require a technician to ensure it is installed properly"
> 
> - Apparently "the offer is already listed on the account" so it _hopefully_ will not be an issue to actually accept the offer...
> - ...because my wife is listed as the account owner (since she was present when DirecTV was originally installed) so I need her to call because AT&T needs "to speak with her in order to make changes to the account"



Yup, you need the install because you don't have a genie that you are replacing so they may have to upgrade some infrastructure or switch around connections to balance tuner load.

Let me know if you get an email confirming the order of the equipment and saying you have a 12 month contract because of it. After all of my calls detailed above, I got an email confirming my free genie but it also stated I have a 12 month agreement. I haven't had the patience to call back in again and ask about it.


----------



## axdavies62

Every time I think I have my tablet registered for Mobile DVR service I eventually get a message that states "This device is no longer registered for Mobile DVR. Since you've recently registered a new device for use with Mobile DVR, this device was de-registered. If you would like to continue enjoying Mobile DVR features on this device, please register it again (801)". I've gotten as far as downloading (and watching) a movie from my DVR to my tablet but eventually would get the error message again. I've tried everything to try and fix but to no avail. I have the HR44-50 and 2 C31-100's.


----------



## trh

Do you have more than 5 devices you're trying to register?


----------



## axdavies62

No just a tablet and cell phone.


----------



## poppo

axdavies62 said:


> Every time I think I have my tablet registered for Mobile DVR service I eventually get a message that states "This device is no longer registered for Mobile DVR. Since you've recently registered a new device for use with Mobile DVR, this device was de-registered. If you would like to continue enjoying Mobile DVR features on this device, please register it again (801)".


When you re-register it, does it give you a list of registered devices and which one to remove? If you have actually reached your limit, it should show you what is registered. If it doesn't' you may want to try uninstalling and re-installing the app. I hate that you can't just go on-line and see what devices are registered. When I registered my Kindle, I had hit the limit and I had 3 devices listed that I no longer own. But yet I could only pick one to remove.


----------



## axdavies62

No it just tries to register my tablet again, which it does and eventually gets the 801 error again. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app so many times.


----------



## Brad00111

axdavies62 said:


> No it just tries to register my tablet again, which it does and eventually gets the 801 error again. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the app so many times.


Go on to DIRECTVs website, go to your equipment and refresh your receiver. Uninstall and reinstall the app and try it again. That fixed the issue I was having.


----------



## poppo

Ok, I have been complaining about this "bug" for a while. On my iPad, if I delete a show from the DVR (HR54), sometimes it won't delete from the iPad playlist no matter what I do short of a reinstall of the app. I "think" I may know what triggers it, but may have to try and duplicate it again when I find another show that I can do it with.

The example I will use is Westworld on HBO. I watched the recording on the TV and deleted it directly from the DVR, but it is now "stuck" in my iPad Playlist. Now the one difference between this show and other recordings is that HBO is continuing to show the same episode over and over, including at the time I deleted the recording. So on a typical recording of "regular" show, you may have 2 or 3 options on how to watch it on your iPad depending if it is still in progress of recording. For example for a recording that is complete (and has a VOD version) you might get two options:

Watch On iPad - On Demand
Mobile DVR (the recording)

On a show *still being recorded* you may have 3 options:

Watch On iPad - On Demand
On Now - Stream to iPad (using the DVR tuner)
Mobile DVR (the recording)

Now I think that if you delete a recorded show but it is one that is still playing on another channel like Westworld, that the app gets confused and does not properly delete it from the playlist because it thinks it's still airing (which it technically is) and you get these two options which you normally would not get under any other circumstances *for a show in the playlist*:

Watch On iPad - On Demand
On Now - Stream to iPad

Note how there is no Mobile DVR option. Thus there is no way to delete it because it no longer exists on the DVR. Any attempt to delete it using the app results in a "Can not delete from DVR" error.

And when you get the combination of those two options that you never should, you can not get rid of it, even after the show is no longer airing. And I'm pretty sure it is stuck on the iPad and not the DVR, because after restarting the app, the stuck show pops up immediately in the playlist before the app refreshes the playlist from the DVR and populates it with the valid recordings.

< Edit > I found a way to fix it without reinstalling. If you go to iPad's settings and scroll down to the DirecTV app on the left, there is an option to Reload DVR Playlist. Toggling this to on and restarting the app fixes it. It should be noted that the setting toggles back to off after the app restarts so it would need to be done each time it happens. Probably why a reinstall also works.


----------



## axdavies62

Brad00111 said:


> Go on to DIRECTVs website, go to your equipment and refresh your receiver. Uninstall and reinstall the app and try it again. That fixed the issue I was having.


Just tried this and I still have the same problem. Thanks anyway.


----------



## RENN

Hello. I currently have 2 HR24 DVRs setup in my home with whole home setup. I was interested in buying an owned HR44-700 to replace my main living room one. Once I have Whole Home setup between the HR24 in the bedroom and HR44 in the living room would I be able to stream recorded shows from my HR24 via Mobile DVR on my iPad or would I only be able to steam content on the HR44 only?


----------



## peds48

You can stream shows from the HR24 ONLY if those shows are available via VOD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RENN

peds48 said:


> You can stream shows from the HR24 ONLY if those shows are available via VOD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So only recorded shows from my HR44 can use the Mobile DVR feature to stream or download?


----------



## peds48

RENN said:


> So only recorded shows from my HR44 can use the Mobile DVR feature to stream or download?


yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> You can stream shows from the HR24 ONLY if those shows are available via VOD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Just to be clear, you're not actually streaming from the HR24, you're being switched to On Demand. So depending on the show, you may not be able to FF through commercials.


----------



## RENN

peds48 said:


> yes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I had a question and please excuse me for going off topic here. Is there a place I can check on the receiver if I have a SWim 8 or 16? Wondering if I would have enough tuners available to keep both HR24 in place and get rid of the H24.


----------



## peds48

RENN said:


> Thanks for the info. I had a question and please excuse me for going off topic here. Is there a place I can check on the receiver if I have a SWim 8 or 16? Wondering if I would have enough tuners available to keep both HR24 in place and get rid of the H24.


nope. While the receiver can tell you what type of SWM LNB you have, that capability is not available for SWM switches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

RENN said:


> Thanks for the info. I had a question and please excuse me for going off topic here. Is there a place I can check on the receiver if I have a SWim 8 or 16? Wondering if I would have enough tuners available to keep both HR24 in place and get rid of the H24.


What's your full system today? And you can always make a HR24 run on one tuner.


----------



## poppo

RENN said:


> Thanks for the info. I had a question and please excuse me for going off topic here. Is there a place I can check on the receiver if I have a SWim 8 or 16? Wondering if I would have enough tuners available to keep both HR24 in place and get rid of the H24.


If you are getting the HR44, I would just let them upgrade the LNB or whatever is needed to run everything you currently have. You can always deactivate a receiver later.


----------



## RENN

inkahauts said:


> What's your full system today? And you can always make a HR24 run on one tuner.


 I currently have 2 HR24 and an H24. I may do that thanks for the tip.


----------



## peds48

RENN said:


> I currently have 2 HR24 and an H24. I may do that thanks for the tip.


so you have 5 tuners. Look under system info, more system info in your receiver settings. It will tell you what type of SWM LNB you have, assuming you have a SWM LNB of course. You can also take a look at your dish and see how many wires are coming down. One wire and it indicates you have a SWM LNB. Four wires and you have a SWM switch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

poppo said:


> If you are getting the HR44, I would just let them upgrade the LNB or whatever is needed to run everything you currently have. You can always deactivate a receiver later.


This is what I would do if I where him,


----------



## holman3rd

I'm able to watch Directv on my iphone and computer. However, I can only access the DVR on my iphone. I chatted with customer service and they told me "Mobile DVR is not available for computers at the moment." They also said they had no idea if or when it would be available. Others have mentioned losing that ability on their Macbooks once GenieGO is taken away (that's what happened to me), but I haven't seen any comments about why this it he case or when it will be resolved.


----------



## peds48

holman3rd said:


> I haven't seen any comments about why this it he case or when it will be resolved.


only DIRECTV knows why they don't support desktops or if they ever will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57

peds48 said:


> only DIRECTV knows why they don't support desktops or if they ever will.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I go to my account at DTV,
then locate the Guide and it gives me the option to play on PC. My DVR is not connected to the internet. I can watch most channels.


----------



## inkahauts

jimmie57 said:


> I go to my account at DTV,
> then locate the Guide and it gives me the option to play on PC. My DVR is not connected to the internet. I can watch most channels.


He's talking about stuff recorded in the DVR. You can't watch recorded programs from your DVR on a computer with mobile DVR like you used to be able to with genie go.

I think it will come back.

I have heard of one person who got it to work after jumping through some hoops though. They used an android or iOS emulater to run the phone app on their computer and it evidently worked. Rather ingenious.


----------



## peds48

jimmie57 said:


> I go to my account at DTV,
> then locate the Guide and it gives me the option to play on PC. My DVR is not connected to the internet. I can watch most channels.


 he was referring to the DVR playlist, not regular channels streaming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit

inkahauts said:


> He's talking about stuff recorded in the DVR. You can't watch recorded programs from your DVR on a computer with mobile DVR like you used to be able to with genie go.
> 
> I think it will come back.
> 
> I have heard of one person who got it to work after jumping through some hoops though. They used an android or iOS emulater to run the phone app on their computer and it evidently worked. Rather ingenious.


Yes, that was me. I ran an Android emulator called NOX on my windows 10 laptop, and then downloaded the DirecTv app onto that. Runs fine. Haven't tried it out of home though. And the video quality on transcoded programming is absiolutely terrible, it was bad enough on my phone but on the 15in laptop it is often unwatchable.


----------



## poppo

axdavies62 said:


> Every time I think I have my tablet registered for Mobile DVR service I eventually get a message that states "This device is no longer registered for Mobile DVR. Since you've recently registered a new device for use with Mobile DVR, this device was de-registered. If you would like to continue enjoying Mobile DVR features on this device, please register it again (801)". I've gotten as far as downloading (and watching) a movie from my DVR to my tablet but eventually would get the error message again. I've tried everything to try and fix but to no avail. I have the HR44-50 and 2 C31-100's.


I just started having this same problem on my Kindle Fire. I did not reinstall the app, just cleared the data to start all over. Like you said later, it never gave me any option to remove a registered device, and no new device was registered because I was already at my limit. I have a HR54.


----------



## HaterSlayer

I have an LG K7 and it's not letting me register it. The Get Started button doesn't pop up. Anyone else have a similar issue. Was able to get a Samsung phone on with little trouble. Tried reinstalling app with no success. I'm on Android 5.1.1 and the minimum is 4.1

Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

Do you mean there is no "get started" button at all, or it just doesn't do anything? Because when I had the issue I noted above, I had the button, but it would not do anything until I cleared the data and let the app start all over again with the initial log in. Then the button worked and it let me register it again.

But I am really getting fed up with the app (both the iOS and Android versions). I use the iPad app all the time and it's just one problem after another. This morning half of the shows that had been deleted from the DVR (and the app) over the last two days suddenly popped back up again on the app. <sigh>

<edit> Now the iPad app is stuck on "searching for Mobile DVR". This is in my house. Nothing had changed since yesterday.

<edit 2> Closed the app, reopened it and it promptly crashed. Reopened it again and it seems to be ok (for now).


----------



## texasbrit

When the app starts up, it seems to use the list from when it previously closed, It takes a few minutes for the app and the Genie to sync.
I'm running the Android version and the only problems I am having are with the terrible design of the UI. It's not obvious where to find everything and sometimes I forget.


----------



## poppo

texasbrit said:


> When the app starts up, it seems to use the list from when it previously closed, It takes a few minutes for the app and the Genie to sync..


I agree. The problem I have with the iPad version is it either does not remove deleted items when it syncs (even if you manually sync it with a down swipe), or it randomly pops previously deleted items back in the playlist for whatever reason. Very frustrating.


----------



## Brad00111

The apps are terrible. Not only do I experience issues with the playlist and being able to play videos but I constantly get error messages when trying to record shows. It used to work just fine.


----------



## HaterSlayer

poppo said:


> Do you mean there is no "get started" button at all, or it just doesn't do anything? Because when I had the issue I noted above, I had the button, but it would not do anything until I cleared the data and let the app start all over again with the initial log in. Then the button worked and it let me register it again.
> 
> But I am really getting fed up with the app (both the iOS and Android versions). I use the iPad app all the time and it's just one problem after another. This morning half of the shows that had been deleted from the DVR (and the app) over the last two days suddenly popped back up again on the app. <sigh>
> 
> <edit> Now the iPad app is stuck on "searching for Mobile DVR". This is in my house. Nothing had changed since yesterday.
> 
> <edit 2> Closed the app, reopened it and it promptly crashed. Reopened it again and it seems to be ok (for now).


The button is missing completely

Sent from my LG K7 using Tapatalk


----------



## raott

The app is a confusing mess. Is there a guide anywhere?

Last night, while in my home, I attempted to watch the Norte Dame game via the app, so my wife could watch something on the main tv. The game was on local tv. 

When I tried to start there game, I received an oops there is a proble, something about the receiver may be in use (it was). Yet when I tried to stream a different game on another channel, (ESPN)l it worked fine.

Tried several times. About an hour later, it started to work. Made no sense and the Att website had no information on the issue.


----------



## peds48

raott said:


> The app is a confusing mess. Is there a guide anywhere?
> 
> Last night, while in my home, I attempted to watch the Norte Dame game via the app, so my wife could watch something on the main tv. The game was on local tv.
> 
> When I tried to start there game, I received an oops there is a proble, something about the receiver may be in use (it was). Yet when I tried to stream a different game on another channel, (ESPN)l it worked fine.
> 
> Tried several times. About an hour later, it started to work. Made no sense and the Att website had no information on the issue.


sounds like the game was being blacked out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

raott said:


> The game was on local tv.





peds48 said:


> sounds like the game was being blacked out.


Are all local channels available for streaming?


----------



## IndianBird

trh said:


> Are all local channels available for streaming?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit

Yes, but for most of them only through the Mobile DVR feature.


----------



## IndianBird

texasbrit said:


> Yes, but for most of them only through the Mobile DVR feature.


Yeah. Maybe I'm confused but I thought that's what we were talking about.

I watched some of the Green Bay Dallas game in my phone yesterday. It was mostly ok. It's clearly still buggy. It would take a couple tries to start it up because the app would crash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raott

That was not the error I was getting. The error I was getting was as I described. The error I was getting is nowhere to be found on their FAQ. As I mentioned, it started working halfway through the game.



peds48 said:


> sounds like the game was being blacked out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2

Anyone else have a problem with DIRECTV severe herking and jerking while streaming from their servers on the Home Network at least with the Android app?

Streams fine on cellular (4G LTE). 

Man, like watching Skipe or something.Terrible.

Internet speed from Spectrum Cable is "officially" 50/5, but due to an obsolete DOCSIS 2.0 modem only getting about 24/4 right now. Have upgraded to their 100/10 service tier and they're shipping me out a DOCSIS 3.0 modem, so will give the DIRECTV app a try with that soon as the modem arrives. Router is a Linksys WRT1900ac ...

However, every other streaming app I have here works just fine on the Home network. ESPN, Netflix, HBO Go, Max Go, etc.

Notice some Smartphones here suffer from this while others don't for some reason.


----------



## texasbrit

No problem for me with my Samsung s7 Edge (not the one that catches fire!!)


----------



## Wyannuzzi

Still having issues with viewing playlists out of home. Whenever I am out, none of the shows taped since I left my home network show up on playlists until I reconnect to my home network. I keep getting the following message when not on home network

Your Ipad cannot connect to your mobile dvr

Any ideas on why it cannot connect?


----------



## peds48

Wyannuzzi said:


> Still having issues with viewing playlists out of home. Whenever I am out, none of the shows taped since I left my home network show up on playlists until I reconnect to my home network. I keep getting the following message when not on home network
> 
> Your Ipad cannot connect to your mobile dvr
> 
> Any ideas on why it cannot connect?


 Perhaps your router is blocking outside access to the mobileDVR service?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfnut-n-nh

Wyannuzzi said:


> Still having issues with viewing playlists out of home. Whenever I am out, none of the shows taped since I left my home network show up on playlists until I reconnect to my home network. I keep getting the following message when not on home network
> 
> Your Ipad cannot connect to your mobile dvr
> 
> Any ideas on why it cannot connect?


Try resetting your DVR. I have found that if I restart my WIFI, that I have to reset my DVR in order for mobile DVR to connect.


----------



## Wyannuzzi

peds48 said:


> Perhaps your router is blocking outside access to the mobileDVR service?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there an easy way for me to check to see if it is blocked? When I had GenieGo I did not have any issues. Not sure if that matters


----------



## NR4P

The iPAD app is messed up. Out of home is hit or miss with it.
For example on my system, most times the iPAD cannot connect to my home but my Android phone can 100% of the time.

The Sept. 7 app update for the iPad messed up out of home for many folks.


----------



## peds48

NR4P said:


> The iPAD app is messed up. Out of home is hit or miss with it.
> For example on my system, most times the iPAD cannot connect to my home but my Android phone can 100% of the time.
> 
> The Sept. 7 app update for the iPad messed up out of home for many folks.


I respectfully disagree, I haven't had any issues with the iPad app. Everyone gets the same software, the only difference is one's network and we all know how some folks mess this up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> I respectfully disagree, I haven't had any issues with the iPad app. Everyone gets the same software, the only difference is one's network and we all know how some folks mess this up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And I respectful disagree. I had no problems with the previous iPad version and have had nothing but problems with this one. And I don't care what people say about "the same software". If that was the case, nobody would ever have to reboot a DVR since they all have "the same software". There are more variables than just the core software or the network, including which version of iPad the software is running on. I'm glad that you are not having issues, but IMO to make a blanket statement about something just because you aren't having a problem is foolish.


----------



## zmancartfan

peds48 said:


> I respectfully disagree, I haven't had any issues with the iPad app. Everyone gets the same software, the only difference is one's network and we all know how some folks mess this up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I also disagree with this. I've been using the app for more than a couple of years, and with no other changes to my network, I can say that the app is FAR more wonky for me now than it was even 6 months ago.

How can, for example, the app not being able to play downloaded content (missing play button or even not showing any downloaded content at all) when away from home and off my network have anything to do with configuration errors on my home network?


----------



## dbronstein

Peds has been saying the same thing for years. "DirecTV stuff works perfectly and any problems anyone has are 100% the fault of their internet connection or network setup." It's been clearly shown many times that is absolutely not the case and DirecTV stuff can be very flaky.


----------



## NR4P

peds48 said:


> I respectfully disagree, I haven't had any issues with the iPad app. Everyone gets the same software, the only difference is one's network and we all know how some folks mess this up.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Then explain why the iPAD app has dozens of complaints about OOH no longer working. And they all started with the Sept 7 update.
And finally, my Android devices perform OOH just fine, but not the iPAD app. Same network, same log in credentials.


----------



## sangs

NR4P said:


> The iPAD app is messed up. Out of home is hit or miss with it.
> For example on my system, most times the iPAD cannot connect to my home but my Android phone can 100% of the time.
> 
> The Sept. 7 app update for the iPad messed up out of home for many folks.


Ditto. My iPhone works perfectly outside and inside the home (knock wood), but the iPad is most definitely hit or miss.


----------



## Shaddow

Yea I still cant get this working. I've tried any suggestion I've come across and nothing makes test 6 pass for me. Whats funny is when I had cox and the feature hadnt officially rolled out (transc0de) it worked perfect. Now I have ATT gigapower it stopped.


----------



## Shaddow

Well nevermind. It does now, maybe I checked it too soon after the last reboot. Go figure.


----------



## JVW

Mobile DVR - POOR IMAGE QUALITY
Mobile DVR playlist -> iPad = VLD (Very Low Definition)
Playback of movies and streaming good images
Playback of live TV very poor picture.


----------



## texasbrit

Yes, the PQ for mobile DVR is very poor. Try watching sports!


----------



## Hornnumb2

Using this for the first time while camping, not sure what good it is if you have to have a wifi connection to start a downloaded show. I thought that was the whole point was to be able to take your programs with you.


----------



## trh

Hornnumb2 said:


> Using this for the first time while camping, not sure what good it is if you have to have a wifi connection to start a downloaded show. I thought that was the whole point was to be able to take your programs with you.


Yes..." Take your programs with you." Just like you took your camping gear with you. Transcode the shows at home and copy to your mobile device. Before you leave your home network.


----------



## Hornnumb2

It doesn't work, I transcoded and downloaded them to my iPad but with out a wifi connection it won't start playing. Only way I could get it to play was hotspot my iPad to my phone and then it worked but there is a lot of times I won't even have a signal on my phone.


----------



## poppo

Have you tried it by first turning on airplane mode?


----------



## Hornnumb2

Just tried didn't work.


----------



## poppo

Another bug I just noticed with the iPad app is that I have some shows that I have multiple episodes recorded on the DVR. However the app only shows a folder for some of those shows that have more than one episode recorded. If I select one of the shows that I know that I have more than one recording, and then select "show all episodes", it will list all of the episodes that are recoded on the DVR, (and it even says they are on the DRV) but yet it won't let me play the older ones on the iPad. It will let you play the newest one, but that does no good unless you want to skip the previous episodes. And yes, these are all coming from just one DVR, my HR54 and in home.


----------



## NR4P

poppo said:


> Another bug I just noticed with the iPad app is that I have some shows that I have multiple episodes recorded on the DVR. However the app only shows a folder for some of those shows that have more than one episode recorded. If I select one of the shows that I know that I have more than one recording, and then select "show all episodes", it will list all of the episodes that are recoded on the DVR, (and it even says they are on the DRV) but yet it won't let me play the older ones on the iPad. It will let you play the newest one, but that does no good unless you want to skip the previous episodes. And yes, these are all coming from just one DVR, my HR54 and in home.


What's happening is the newest one is not yet ON DEMAND. So it is allowing you to download it from your DVR.
The older ones are on ON DEMAND. So as many of us has reported in this thread, ON DEMAND is often being substituted for what you have recorded. And you can't download ON DEMAND. Just stream it.

ON DEMAND gets priority in many cases.

Very confusing and frustrating it is.


----------



## poppo

NR4P said:


> What's happening is the newest one is not yet ON DEMAND. So it is allowing you to download it from your DVR.
> The older ones are on ON DEMAND. So as many of us has reported in this thread, ON DEMAND is often being substituted for what you have recorded. And you can't download ON DEMAND. Just stream it.
> 
> ON DEMAND gets priority in many cases.
> 
> Very confusing and frustrating it is.


No, that is not what I am seeing. It has nothing to do with VOD. It has to do with streaming or downloading recorded shows directly from the DVR to the iPad (or Android device) while in the home. Some older recordings *in a folder* are not available for streaming or downloading at all.

See this post, it describes it in more detail.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/223297-anyone-else-seeing-this-normal/


----------



## zmancartfan

I'm now seeing a very similar issue. I haven't used the iPad app in a while (a week or more), so I'm not sure when this started.

Now I'm not being given the option to download any program recorded on the DVR at all except for things that just recorded last night through this morning. It doesn't matter if they are in folders or not. There just plain is no option to download available for the 99+% of material on my DVR that was recorded prior to last night.

Also, the material that I had previously downloaded would not play giving me a 2100 error.

I first rebooted the DVR, but that didn't help. Same behavior. I then deleted and reinstalled the iPad app. Again, no change except now all previously downloaded material has been removed from the iPad.

I have a feeling this may have occurred when my HR44 updated firmware last, which according to the menu was within the last week.

Anybody else?


----------



## zmancartfan

Ahh, just realized something. The reason I can't download anything is because the app is only showing content that has an OD version. All other material is just plain not showing up.


----------



## peds48

zmancartfan said:


> Ahh, just realized something. The reason I can't download anything is because the app is only showing content that has an OD version. All other material is just plain not showing up.


is your mobile device showing as being registered to the mobileDVR service?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmancartfan

peds48 said:


> is your mobile device showing as being registered to the mobileDVR service?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. And active.


----------



## poppo

zmancartfan said:


> Yes. And active.


Totally close the iPad app, go to Settings and scroll down to the DirecTV app on the left and select it.. Then toggle the "reload DVR playlist" button, and see if that helps. The setting will automatically toggle back off after you run the app again. It may take a minute for the playlist to refresh when you open it up.

Note: That did not help my problem. Nor has rebooting the DVR.


----------



## zmancartfan

poppo said:


> Totally close the iPad app, go to Settings and scroll down to the DirecTV app on the left and select it.. Then toggle the "reload DVR playlist" button, and see if that helps. The setting will automatically toggle back off after you run the app again. It may take a minute for the playlist to refresh when you open it up.
> 
> Note: That did not help my problem. Nor has rebooting the DVR.


Well, the good news is that it did something.

Bad news is that now the app doesn't show ANY content from my DVR other than what was recorded last night and today.

Now what's interesting is that it does show one other item. It shows a recording from an HR24 that I also have. It also happens to be the only recording on that DVR that has an OD equivalent. But no content, OD or otherwise, is showing from the HR44.

Note to others: don't try this toggle. 

Edit: one other note. I fired up the app on my Galaxy phone (Android), and it only shows content the way the iPad is now showing it. They're identical. So this to me points toward a problem with the Genie and not necessarily the app.


----------



## poppo

zmancartfan said:


> Edit: one other note. I fired up the app on my Galaxy phone (Android), and it only shows content the way the iPad is now showing it. They're identical. So this to me points toward a problem with the Genie and not necessarily the app.


That is sort of similar to what I noted about the iPad and Android apps. They both do exactly the same thing, so that tells me it is probably an issue with the HR54 server. It should be noted that I got the 0xc45 update on 10/20, and the folder issue started after that.


----------



## cadfour

I think the question is....Does anyone who has the latest updates to both the device and Mobile DVR Directv app NOT having this issue. Can anyone see and stream their entire DVR list including non VOD recordings?

I would think that if no one can do this there are 2 options.

1. Directv will now only allow you to stream VOD copies of what's on your list, otherwise you will need to download the non VOD episodes to your device when you are on the home network.

2. There is an issue with the Directv app (surprise) and it needs to be fixed in a future update.

For me, all other features work perfectly fine except for this issue.


----------



## zmancartfan

cadfour said:


> I think the question is....Does anyone who has the latest updates to both the device and Mobile DVR Directv app NOT having this issue. Can anyone see and stream their entire DVR list including non VOD recordings?
> 
> I would think that if no one can do this there are 2 options.
> 
> 1. Directv will now only allow you to stream VOD copies of what's on your list, otherwise you will need to download the non VOD episodes to your device when you are on the home network.
> 
> 2. There is an issue with the Directv app (surprise) and it needs to be fixed in a future update.
> 
> For me, all other features work perfectly fine except for this issue.


I don't think it's #1, although this whole thing is a pile of #2.

I don't even have the option to download any material to my device on my home network except things that were recorded after a certain date, nor can I now even SEE anything, VOD or otherwise, recorded prior to that date. If it was simply a forced-VOD thing, I'd at least be able to stream VOD material.

I think it's likely an error in the latest Genie-based firmware since it's effecting me on both an iOS and Android device equally. The only commonality that has also changed is that firmware.


----------



## poppo

zmancartfan said:


> ... nor can I now even SEE anything, VOD or otherwise, recorded prior to that date.
> 
> I think it's likely an error in the latest Genie-based firmware since it's effecting me on both an iOS and Android device equally. The only commonality that has also changed is that firmware.


I think you are on to something here. My issue in the other thread is with recordings in folders. And those folders have OLDER recordings. I just compared my iPad playlist to my DVR, and the ONLY shows that do not show up on the iPad are the ones that were recorded BEFORE I got the 0xc45 update on 10/20 on my HR54.

So I think that once you watch those older recordings made before you got the update, the rest should be ok. Of course if you have a ton of pre-update recordings, that is not good. For me, I only have about 6 left that fall into that catagory.


----------



## nuspieds

So I just activated Mobile DVR and I installed the app on my iPhone, it says v4.7.108.

Does this thing actually work well for downloading? I have an HR44 and for the entire weekend, I could not see the download link. I tried all sorts of reboots and reinstalls, including rebooting my HR44, router, etc., still nothing.

This morning, however, now I see the download link for only two of my shows. What's the deal? I know for sure all the rest are downloadable because they're just regular shows and they are the same shows I used to download with my GG2.

Any ideas or suggestions as to a fix?

Thanks!


----------



## zmancartfan

nuspieds said:


> Any ideas or suggestions as to a fix?
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah. Wait for new firmware for the Genie and/or a software update for the app.

Something broke recently.


----------



## poppo

nuspieds said:


> This morning, however, now I see the download link for only two of my shows. What's the deal? I know for sure all the rest are downloadable because they're just regular shows and they are the same shows I used to download with my GG2.


Question - Were those two shows that you can download recorded after you rebooted the HR44? I ask because I have found an issue with my HR54 that whenever the DVR is rebooted, I no longer have access with the app to the recordings made prior to the reboot.


----------



## nuspieds

zmancartfan said:


> Yeah. Wait for new firmware for the Genie and/or a software update for the app.
> 
> Something broke recently.


Uggh! What a mess! 

But thanks very much for the confirmation. Hopefully that update comes soon; I'm missing so much content.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuspieds

poppo said:


> Question - Were those two shows that you can download recorded after you rebooted the HR44? I ask because I have found an issue with my HR54 that whenever the DVR is rebooted, I no longer have access to the recordings made prior to the reboot.


Yes, they were; however, there were more than just those two that recorded after the reboot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

nuspieds said:


> Yes, they were; however, there were more than just those two that recorded after the reboot.


Ok thanks. FWIW, I have the exact same issue with both the iPad app and the Android app no longer seeing and/or being able to download certain recordings after a DVR reboot. So despite there being other buggy things with the apps, I think this particular issue is with the DVR and the recent 0xc45 update.


----------



## nuspieds

poppo said:


> Ok thanks. FWIW, I have the exact same issue with both the iPad app and the Android app no longer seeing and/or being able to download certain recordings after a DVR reboot. So despite there being other buggy things with the apps, I think this particular issue is with the DVR and the recent 0xc45 update.


Ok, it's comforting to know that it is not just my setup but at the same time very frustrating considering all was well and good with my GG2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottp461

I can't find anything about this particular problem, so please forgive me if the answer is buried somewhere else (or please point me at it!)

I successfully registered my iPad with the app, but afterwards I had to do a factory reset of my WiFi router (to solve a problem (unrelated) with IPv6 connectivity). The DHCP address pool was changed on the router and now the iPad app can't find the Genie (for Mobile DVR only, everything else is working!) I need to unregister/reset the iPad and go through the registration process again to update the network settings, but I can't find a way to do this. The only method I've found so far that might work is to refresh the Genie, then uninstall the DirecTV app from my iPad (to clear the registration data, I hope!), reinstall the app and set up Mobile DVR again. I'm just looking for some confirmation that this will work before I go through the process.


----------



## poppo

In the iPad app, tap the gear icon in the upper left. On the right side you should see your DVR and the indicator should be green. if not, tap the right arrow and manually put in the DVR IP address and tap validate. If Mobile DVR still won't register, you may have to uninstall and reinstall the app and start all over.

FWIW, I always assign a static IP to my DVRs as it prevents DHCP issues (as rare as they may be).


----------



## scottp461

All the DVR's are green in the app and I have validated the Genie. The problem seems to be that registration saves the path and pertinent network information as part of the process and has no easy way to update it when anything changes. It sounds like uninstalling and reinstalling the app should force me to re-register the iPad, which should fix the problem. In this particular situation a fixed DHCP address would not have avoided the problem since the address pool was completely reset to new values. Once I had manually reset all 8 of my DVR's (5 DirecTV and 3 TiVo's), the ONLY devices that didn't roll with the new DHCP pool automatically, I had already invested a fair amount of time to getting everything working again with the new settings. THEN I find out that Mobile DVR isn't working! I wasn't going though the process again, so I hope that this works.

Thank's for the confirmation. If this doesn't work I'll try a static address.


----------



## peds48

Yep. You are heading in the right direction. Delete and reinstall the app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

nuspieds said:


> Yes, they were; however, there were more than just those two that recorded after the reboot.


After doing some more testing, I have come up with this

1. A reboot of the DVR will cause the loss of access to any HR54 recordings with the mobile device that do not have a VOD counterpart (iPad or Android). If there is a VOD counterpart, you will still see it in the playlist of the mobile device. Of course there is no ability to download it.
2. New recordings made after the reboot will show up on the app playlist and will allow you to download or stream the recording to your mobile device in home UNTIL a VOD version is available.
3. Once a VOD version is available, you loose the ability to download or stream the recording, and can ONLY use the VOD version. And since some of the shows are available on VOD immediately, you never have a chance to download them or stream them directly from the DVR.

So, unless this is a bug, it fundamentally changes the way that Mobile DVR worked prior to the 0cx45 update. The way it works now, you can not download or stream in home any show that has a VOD version. Previously you would see both versions and could choose which to use. However, people were complaining about having VOD duplicates. So I don't know if this is a bug that was intended to fix that, or by design to eliminate the recorded version if a VOD version is available. If it is by design, there are going to be some very unhappy people that are using this to download shows to take with them. It also will make me very unhappy because I use the app to watch recordings in other parts of the house. I don't have the bandwidth for VOD.

Note: I see this exact same behavior with the iPad and Android apps, so it is definitely a DVR issue. Bug or design? That is the big question.


----------



## zmancartfan

poppo said:


> After doing some more testing, I have come up with this
> 
> 1. A reboot of the DVR will cause the loss of access to any HR54 recordings on the mobile device that do not have a VOD counterpart (iPad or Android). If there is a VOD counterpart, you will still see it in the playlist. Of course there is no ability to download it.
> 2. New recordings made after the reboot will show up on the app playlist and will allow you to download or stream the recording to your mobile device in home UNTIL a VOD version is available.
> 3. Once a VOD version is available, you loose the ability to download or stream the recording, and can ONLY use the VOD version. And since some of the shows are available on VOD immediately, you never have a chance to download them or stream them directly from the DVR.
> 
> So, unless this is a bug, it fundamentally changes the way that Mobile DVR worked prior to the 0cx45 update. The way it works now, you can not download or stream in home any show that has a VOD version. Previously you would see both versions and could choose which to use. However, people were complaining about having VOD duplicates. So I don't know if this is a bug that was intended to fix that, or by design to eliminate the recorded version if a VOD version is available. If it is by design, there are going to be some very unhappy people that are using this to download shows to take with them. It also will make me very unhappy because I use the app to watch recordings in other parts of the house. I don't have the bandwidth for VOD.
> 
> Note: I see this exact same behavior with the iPad and Android apps, so it is definitely a DVR issue. Bug or design? that is the big question.


If the new behavior is intentional, I wonder how long it will be before an enterprising attorney tries to make the claim that disabling hardware that folks paid for and forcing VOD use coupled with the (mostly false) claim that you can "take your shows anywhere" was really just a ploy to push more people to use data? You would think that if folks get tired of paying for overages on other networks, perhaps they may be more inclined to switch to AT&T and enjoy streaming that doesn't count against the cap (for now anyway). That sounds rather deceptive to me.

Frankly, I'm getting more and more fed up with the amount of wi-if data that the Genie uses. I have a data cap on my ISP, and I resent that DirecTV doesn't disclose how much data it uses without my overt permission. And now if they're going to force VOD use on both wifi and cellular, I'm going to be more than perturbed that they surreptitiously took away functionality that folks paid for once with the belief that there would be no additional cost.

It's one thing if all of this was a completely new offering, but the tipping point in my mind is that people paid for the GG.

It also makes me wonder if the slower transcode time and decreased picture quality is also another push to use VOD whenever possible.

But perhaps I'm grasping. I'm still holding out hope that this is all just a bug or two and that we'll return to full functionality soon.


----------



## gpg

I'm seeing some odd behavior on download times with Mobile DVR. While prep time remains about the same as my GG, download time is about 4 times longer on my iPad 3 but 4 times faster on my Galaxy S 7 Edge than with the GG!

I can't figure why the devices are downloading at polar opposite rates. Is anybody else seeing this, or does anyone know why it might be happening?


----------



## HoTat2

zmancartfan said:


> If the new behavior is intentional, I wonder how long it will be before an enterprising attorney tries to make the claim that disabling hardware that folks paid for and forcing VOD use coupled with the (mostly false) claim that you can "take your shows anywhere" was really just a ploy to push more people to use data? You would think that if folks get tired of paying for overages on other networks, perhaps they may be more inclined to switch to AT&T and enjoy streaming that doesn't count against the cap (for now anyway). That sounds rather deceptive to me.
> 
> Frankly, I'm getting more and more fed up with the amount of wi-if data that the Genie uses. I have a data cap on my ISP, and I resent that DirecTV doesn't disclose how much data it uses without my overt permission. And now if they're going to force VOD use on both wifi and cellular, I'm going to be more than perturbed that they surreptitiously took away functionality that folks paid for once with the belief that there would be no additional cost.
> 
> It's one thing if all of this was a completely new offering, but the tipping point in my mind is that people paid for the GG.
> 
> It also makes me wonder if the slower transcode time and decreased picture quality is also another push to use VOD whenever possible.
> 
> But perhaps I'm grasping. I'm still holding out hope that this is all just a bug or two and that we'll return to full functionality soon.


Well I think it's a bug somewhere for the tablet apps at least. Because I'm getting what I assume is the correct or intended operation of the whole MDVR feature on the Android Smartphone app.

From my HR54 with the latest FW update I can see all my recordings and it gives me to option to download any of them. The only force to use VOD streaming that I see is if there is VOD version of a recorded show available then I can't stream it from the Genie, but must either download it or stream it from VOD.

Recordings on all HR24s (5 here) are all VOD of course.

So I think this is the way the system is "supposed" (key word) to work.

All I wish now is if I could figure out why I can't stream DIRECTV's VOD well from my new LG Stylo 2 Plus Smartphone on the home network without intermittent stuttering every few seconds for some reason making it totally unwatchable.

Streaming programs from the Genie or over the 4G connection is fine, but not on the home network. All other streaming apps, Netflix, HBO Go, Max Go, ESPN 3, etc., work fine on the home network. Plus other Smartphones here including brother's who has the Smartphone model right before mine, "LG Stylo 2," streams VOD from the DIRECTV app fine.

Go figure... 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadfour

I have been looking at my recordings and this is what's happening on my Mobile DVR playlist.

This morning I took a look at my kids 'Drake & Josh' recordings. There were 13 episodes recorded total on the DVR, but only the latest 5 show up on my Mobile DVR list.

This morning there was a run of 6 shows which all recorded, but now the Mobile DVR lists those 6 newly recorded shows and the latest 1 from the list of 5 that were available earlier this morning....showing 7 shows on the list. So, 4 shows that were available this morning to stream from Mobile DVR are no longer available to stream this afternoon, and are no longer listed on the Mobile DVR list. (they were dropped)
Now there are 19 total shows on the DVR, and only the latest 7 recordings show up on the Mobile DVR list.

I think it's doing similar things with other recordings....it's dropping earlier recordings for newer recordings for some unexplained reason.

Like others....I hope this is a bug and not some limiting feature on viewing recorded shows.

Any others seeing this happen to their lists and shows?

My DVR is the HR44-700 with iPhone app.


----------



## poppo

HoTat2 said:


> From my HR54 with the latest FW update I can see all my recordings and it gives me to option to download any of them. The only force to use VOD streaming that I see is if there is VOD version of a recorded show available then I can't stream it from the Genie, but must either download it or stream it from VOD.


Has your HR54 been rebooted since the update? Are you sure that ALL of your recordings can be downloaded, especially recent ones that have a VOD equivalent?

Note: I only have a HR54 at this point, so there is no confusion about seeing other DVRs. The HR54 is called Game Rm 1

It may very well be a bug, but I spent a lot of time testing different recordings and always have the same result on both my iPad and Android device. For example the show Timeless was recorded the other day and I had the option to download it. Then the next day when a VOD version was available the option to download disappeared and I got this. Notice how there is no download button.










Now if I select it, it pops up this. Note that it has a VOD channel number.











Next, if I select the three dot thing at the bottom, I get this. Notice how it says to record it if I want to use Mobile DVR










If I select "show all episodes" from the second screen above, I get this which clearly shows it is recorded on the DVR. Notice how there still is no download button. 










Now what I am going to do next is see what happens after 11/17 when the VOD version expires.

Prior to the 0xc45 update I was always able to download everything. The only annoying thing was it would show both the VOD and DVR versions, and you had to make sure to select the correct one.

I also have about 20 other recordings on my HR54 that don't show up on the apps at all. Those all disappeared from the app playlists when I rebooted the HR54 and never came back. The only ones that did come back were the ones that had VOD versions, and it was only the VOD version. If I watch one of those on my TV and delete it, the VOD version disappears from the app. So the app and DVR are "talking" to each other.

EDIT - I just noticed something odd. Notice how the VOD version says "Aired 13 Nov", but the DVR says "Recorded 14 Nov". And on the DVR, the episode info says "First aired 11/14/2016". I wonder if the dates are somehow screwing things up. Hmmm.....


----------



## HoTat2

Ok, I'll reboot my HR54 and report back ...

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmancartfan

HoTat2 said:


> Ok, I'll reboot my HR54 and report back ...
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't do that if I were you...


----------



## zmancartfan

HoTat2 said:


> All I wish now is if I could figure out why I can't stream DIRECTV's VOD well from my new LG Stylo 2 Plus Smartphone on the home network without intermittent stuttering every few seconds for some reason making it totally unwatchable.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


Could it be an issue with your wifi router playing not-so-well with the newer device? Or it could be an issue with the phone, perhaps running an app in the background that's degrading performance?

It just points to the phone or the router to me if other devices are working just fine.


----------



## HoTat2

zmancartfan said:


> I wouldn't do that if I were you...


LOL, ... yep, you folks are right ...

Reboot took out all my DVR recordings on the app.

Only have VOD options for some of the Genie recordings now and the other VOD options from the HR24s ...

"Curiosity killed the proverbial ..."

Well you know the rest to that way beyond tired cliche ... 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

HoTat2 said:


> LOL, ... yep, you folks are right ...
> 
> Reboot took out all my DVR recordings on the app.
> 
> Only have VOD options for some of the Genie recordings now and the other VOD options from the HR24s ...
> 
> "Curiosity killed the proverbial ..."


Sorry it happened. But thanks for taking one for the team to confirm that this is a big issue.

BTW, I think the reboot thing is definitely a bug. The VOD substitution thing is still questionable. I need to look a little deeper into that air date discrepancy thing I noticed above.


----------



## NR4P

For those that aren't aware, the little down arrows under the left side of the program poster (picture) are a clue as to what you can download for later viewing and what is VOD only.

Note in post 409, the arrow isn't there.


And perhaps why after a reboot, many items are not appearing for a while...
The Genies are sharing program titles etc. with the mother ship. So upon launch of the app, the app connects to Directv first as it authenticates and the last known configuration of your Genie is shown. Might be a day or two old, I have seen that.
Then within 5 minutes, the ON DVR playlist in the app, flashes. Maybe 1x, 2x or more. Mine did that while remote 3x or 4x today. You then see more programs populated as all content catches up.

Looks like Directv would rather show something asap instead of a "wait while we connect to your DVR" with a blank screen.
GG worked that way. I had no issue with that.


----------



## poppo

NR4P said:


> And perhaps why after a reboot, many items are not appearing for a while...
> *The Genies are sharing program titles etc. with the mother ship. * So upon launch of the app, the app connects to Directv first as it authenticates and the last known configuration of your Genie is shown. Might be a day or two old, I have seen that.


I agree that the app gets some info from DirecTV and that is why the VOD stuff pops up almost immediately after an uninstall and reinstall of the app, and before you re-register the Mobile DVR part. However, it should be fetching the DVR playlist immediately directly from the DVR. It's now been 3 days since I rebooted, and none of the recordings that were on the DVR prior to the reboot have returned to the app's playlist. New recordings however, pop up as soon as the app auto-refreshes.

I think there is some sort of database on the DVR that the app gets it's playlist data from, and for whatever reason that database is getting deleted when you reboot. I have seen people say all of their transcoded shows have disappeared after a reboot too.


----------



## peds48

I just did a red button reset on my HR44. I did NOT loose any shows. Wonder why the discrepancy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> I just did a red button reset on my HR44. I did NOT loose any shows. Wonder why the discrepancy.


Did you close and reopen the app afterwards?

Maybe an issue with the HR54?


----------



## peds48

Interesting, I got this survey while using the app

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

poppo said:


> Did you close and reopen the app afterwards?
> 
> Maybe an issue with the HR54?


yep. What I did lose was the app cant locate the MobileDVR, so can't download. But all shows are there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> Interesting, I got this survey while using the app


Boggles the mind that _"Make the app work more consistently"_ is even a choice. :nono2:

Just my .02.


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> yep. What I did lose was the app cant locate the MobileDVR, so can't download. But all shows are there.


So I wonder if you just have cached data showing. Once you get it to find the Mobile DVR again (which may require an uninstall and reinstall of the app), let us know what happens.


----------



## HoTat2

peds48 said:


> yep. What I did lose was the app cant locate the MobileDVR, so can't download. But all shows are there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's what mine did temporarily. Then when I refreshed the playlist by down-swipe is when all the prerecorded shows on the Genie disappeared and now only have VODs for some of them.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

Deleted and reinstall app. It "sees" the MobileDVR on the settings, however the app can't still find it. Can't download.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

And all shows still there. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> Deleted and reinstall app. It "sees" the MobileDVR on the settings, however the app can't still find it. Can't download.


Did it ask you to re-register Mobile DVR? It should have after a reinstall.



peds48 said:


> And all shows still there.


Are you sure those are the actual shows and not just the VOD versions now? If you can't download, either they are the VOD versions, or something has not "synced" yet. And what shows are you seeing? Playlist shows or previously downloaded shows?

In any case, just shows there is something fishing going on with doing a reboot.


----------



## peds48

poppo said:


> Did it ask you to re-register Mobile DVR? It should have after a reinstall.


 Yes it did.



poppo said:


> Are you sure those are the actual shows and not just the VOD versions now? If you can't download, either they are the VOD versions, or something has not "synced" yet. And what shows are you seeing? Playlist shows or previously downloaded shows?
> 
> In any case, just shows there is something fishing going on with doing a reboot.


now one show that just finished recording is available for download.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P

I have found it can take 5 minutes (be patient) for all the shows to appear when launching the app. That's on my home network.
I just tried it and the app flashed 4x at about 20-40 sec intervals before all content was there.

Its doing alot of background work, I have no idea why.


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> now one show that just finished recording is available for download.


What about the other recordings from before the reboot?

That is pretty much how it has been working for me after a reboot, but anything before the reboot that is not VOD is gone, and thus can not be downloaded. That is one issue that I think is a bug. The other issue is that once a VOD version becomes available, the ability to download goes away and only the VOD version is available.


----------



## poppo

NR4P said:


> I have found it can take 5 minutes (be patient) for all the shows to appear when launching the app. That's on my home network.
> I just tried it and the app flashed 4x at about 20-40 sec intervals before all content was there.


We know that. But we are talking about a totally different problem. And all it usually takes is a down swipe to manually refresh things faster than it will do on it's own.


----------



## NR4P

Well, you really aren't but you seem to be resisting input so good luck.


----------



## poppo

NR4P said:


> Well, you really aren't but you seem to be resisting input so good luck.


What input? Have you been following what people are posting? It has nothing to do with waiting a few minutes. It's been 3 days since I rebooted and NONE of the recordings made prior to the reboot have shown back up. Only NEW recordings. You are the one that seems to be resisting that it is not normal behavior.


----------



## nuspieds

poppo said:


> After doing some more testing, I have come up with this
> 
> 1. A reboot of the DVR will cause the loss of access to any HR54 recordings with the mobile device that do not have a VOD counterpart (iPad or Android). If there is a VOD counterpart, you will still see it in the playlist of the mobile device. Of course there is no ability to download it.
> 2. New recordings made after the reboot will show up on the app playlist and will allow you to download or stream the recording to your mobile device in home UNTIL a VOD version is available.
> 3. Once a VOD version is available, you loose the ability to download or stream the recording, and can ONLY use the VOD version. And since some of the shows are available on VOD immediately, you never have a chance to download them or stream them directly from the DVR.


I'm still away from home and, so far, as you stated, the new recordings are showing up with the download link.

At this point, I'm thinking perhaps some transparency would help. They should document known issues and intended functionality so that we are not left guessing.

You know, I still have two Slingboxes active at home but really haven't used them since I first setup the GG1. At that point, I was sold on offline viewing because of my long flights and unreliable/slow hotel internet connections. And then along came the GG2 with the faster transcoding. I was happy for such a long time.

I just want them to get Mobile DVR up to that same level of reliability and dependability so I can be happy again.


----------



## poppo

Ugh... My HR54 rebooted again for some reason during the night (noticed the play list back to the default newest first, this morning) and now I once again have lost access to all recordings on my mobile device playlist. As mentioned earlier the only shows that now show up are VOD versions.

Guess all I can do is hope that now that the GG is dead and more people start using Mobile DVR, that they fix it.


----------



## poppo

Just another update. I had been focusing on the "Watch on iPad" tab when I saw all of the recordings had disappeared after the reboot. But then I took a look at the "Browse for TV" tab and all of the recordings show up there. HOWEVER, if you tap any of them, you get this screen. Again, notice how it says it is recorded on the HR54, but also says it is unavailable to play on the mobile device. If I tap the "show all ways to watch now" , it tells me to record it to watch on the iPad.


----------



## shedberg

RAD said:


> Good question, why not call them and ask and let us know since others have asked this question.


They offered me a free upgrade to an HR54 to replace my genie go system. I got a letter first though. Also negotiated a $99 discount since I paid for the genie go and they were making me upgrade.


----------



## mario64

Forgive me if this has been asked before. I was a long time GG user and had everything working including out of home access. With the new Mobile DVR, my iPad app shows out of home not setup. How do I set it up? I can stream within my network fine. Do you still have to port forward?


----------



## HoTat2

mario64 said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked before. I was a long time GG user and had everything working including out of home access. With the new Mobile DVR, my iPad app shows out of home not setup. How do I set it up? I can stream within my network fine. Do you still have to port forward?


No, once you register the app it should be good to go for OOH streaming. No port forwarding is necessary with MDVR service.

But be advised as has been heavily discussed here recently. God help you if you ever reboot the Genie as all your recorded shows will disappear from the app.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

HoTat2 said:


> But be advised as has been heavily discussed here recently. God help you if you ever reboot the Genie as all your recorded shows will disappear from the app.


Just to clarify this, all recordings on the DVR prior to the reboot will not be able to be downloaded or streamed (iPad or Android). If there was a VOD version of a recording, that will still be available for streaming. Recordings made after the reboot will be downloadable again..... at least until the next reboot.

Also not sure if this is a global issue, as only a few have confirmed this issue. Maybe once more people start using Mobile DVR now that the GG is dead, we will see more reports.


----------



## NR4P

mario64 said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked before. I was a long time GG user and had everything working including out of home access. With the new Mobile DVR, my iPad app shows out of home not setup. How do I set it up? I can stream within my network fine. Do you still have to port forward?


From within the Directv app, on left side is a settings symbol, tap it.
In the menu is mobile DVR, tap it

If you see 4 choices, out of home is set up.
If OOH is not set up, you will get a screen asking you to register it.

No port forwarding necessary.


----------



## mario64

Thanks all for the help


----------



## ericknolls

cpd5215 said:


> I love the suggestions. Yes I have done all of this many many times. Would DTV roll a truck my way for something like this. It can't be this hard....something doesn't seem right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I don't think they will send a truck to set up MobileDVR service. The only thing that doesn't work for me is My Downloads. I can't even register for MobileDVR service. Some people say they download their recordings from their DVR to the DIRECTV app and watch outside the home or whenever they choose. I can't do this because I can't register my device.

Do you guys think DIRECTV's content owners have a problem with subscribers being able to download content whenever they want without getting some form of compensation for the ability to do this? Or is it something else? Would it overtax DIRECTV's servers? Could it be only certain devices are compatible fully with DIRECTV'S MobileDVR service? It has to be something or DIRECTV itself.

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

ericknolls said:


> Do you guys think DIRECTV's content owners have a problem with subscribers being able to download content whenever they want without getting some form of compensation for the ability to do this? Or is it something else? Would it overtax DIRECTV's servers? Could it be only certain devices are compatible fully with DIRECTV'S MobileDVR service? It has to be something or DIRECTV itself.
> 
> Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


MobileDVR was made to please content owners, specific at the 30 day rule. Content on mobile devices expires in 30 days and app will no longer work if not "checked in" with the MobileDVR service in 30 days, this means that you must open the DIRECTV app on your home network at least once in 30 days to prevent the MobileDVR from being disabled in the app. Opening the app also refreshes the 30 day limit for the downloaded content.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> MobileDVR was made to please content owners, specific at the 30 day rule. Content on mobile devices expires in 30 days and app will no longer work if not "checked in" with the MobileDVR service in 30 days, this means that you must open the DIRECTV app on your home network at least once in 30 days to prevent the MobileDVR from being disabled in the app. Opening the app also refreshes the 30 day limit for the downloaded content.


I don't think anyone has talked about content expiring. The main issues have been with people not being able to register the app to begin with, and the recent issue of loosing access to DVR content after the DVR is rebooted. There are other issues, but those seem to be to biggest ones right now.


----------



## peds48

poppo said:


> I don't think anyone has talked about content expiring. The main issues have been with people not being able to register the app to begin with, and the recent issue of loosing access to DVR content after the DVR is rebooted. There are other issues, but those seem to be to biggest ones right now.


of course, but re-read my post and the post (quoted)I was replying to. It seems to fit right in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

peds48 said:


> of course, but re-read my post and the post (quoted)I was replying to. It seems to fit right in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess, but in his first paragraph he said

"I can't even register for MobileDVR service."

And then went on to speculate as to why he can't. But if you can't register the device, it's not going to work regardless of any expirations etc.


----------



## trh

poppo said:


> I guess, but in his first paragraph he said
> 
> "I can't even register for MobileDVR service."
> 
> And then went on to speculate as to why he can't. But if you can't register the device, it's not going to work regardless of any expirations etc.


He said he couldn't register the device and then went on to wonder if it was content providers preventing this from happening (and a couple other issues).

I think Ped's answered that part of his question.


----------



## peds48

poppo said:


> I guess, but in his first paragraph he said
> 
> "I can't even register for MobileDVR service."
> 
> And then went on to speculate as to why he can't. But if you can't register the device, it's not going to work regardless of any expirations etc.


I wasn't answering that part of the question, exactly the reason why I left that part out of the quote. I quoted the part to which I provide an answer for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls

Thanks peds48! I saw your reply...

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## tylorert

peds48 said:


> I wasn't answering that part of the question, exactly the reason why I left that part out of the quote. I quoted the part to which I provide an answer for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something happened to me. I tried to create an online account with d* and it says it's already created. Ok fine, I go to the forgot user ID and it says it could not find my account. I tried both d* and AT&T account # and nothing


----------



## poppo

tylorert said:


> Something happened to me. I tried to create an online account with d* and it says it's already created. Ok fine, I go to the forgot user ID and it says it could not find my account. I tried both d* and AT&T account # and nothing


I think that is unrelated to Mobile DVR other than needing an account, but FWIW after the AT&T merger, someone with an AT&T account had the same user ID that I was using when DirecTV used to use user IDs instead of e-mail addresses. The result was any time one of us changed the password the other could not log in and it kept going back and forth like that. DirecTV had to delete my on-line account and recreate it to get it to work. Someone did not think about making sure there were not duplicate user IDs when they merged everything. Not sure if that is in any way related to your issue, but good luck. I went weeks of finger pointing between the two sides before getting it fixed.


----------



## tomski35

Has anyone called tech support. They just told me there is a known issue and they are taking account numbers of those affected.


----------



## tylorert

tomski35 said:


> Has anyone called tech support. They just told me there is a known issue and they are taking account numbers of those affected.


About my problem? Or the other one?


----------



## HoTat2

tomski35 said:


> Has anyone called tech support. They just told me there is a known issue and they are taking account numbers of those affected.


Just for the heck of it I did last week shortly after I rebooted my Genie (HR54) to test for the problem and got it.

Tech Support at that time didn't have a clue and said they had no reports of this particular problem.

Had me run through all their trouble-shooting script of course. Log-off and back on, uninstall and reinstall the app then re-register, scroll down and check the MDVR status in the system info, yada-yada ... all to no avail.

So they just took a report on the issue and heard nothing since (as expected) ...

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

tomski35 said:


> Has anyone called tech support. They just told me there is a known issue and they are taking account numbers of those affected.


As someone else asked, about which issue as there are several being discussed?


----------



## poppo

poppo said:


> After doing some more testing, I have come up with this
> 
> 1. A reboot of the DVR will cause the loss of access to any HR54 recordings with the mobile device that do not have a VOD counterpart (iPad or Android). If there is a VOD counterpart, you will still see it in the playlist of the mobile device. Of course there is no ability to download it.
> 2. New recordings made after the reboot will show up on the app playlist and will allow you to download or stream the recording to your mobile device in home UNTIL a VOD version is available.
> 3. Once a VOD version is available, you loose the ability to download or stream the recording, and can ONLY use the VOD version. And since some of the shows are available on VOD immediately, you never have a chance to download them or stream them directly from the DVR.
> 
> .


FWIW, after doing some more controlled testing, I may have been mistaken about the second part of #2 (and #3) and what I was seeing may have just been left over VOD versions that don't disappear after a reboot. However, I have been consistently been able to duplicate #1. The only addition is what I mentioned a few posts ago where you will still see all of the DVR recordings on the ";Browse for TV" playlist tab, but not on the "watch on iPad (or android)" playlist tabs. And even though you can still see them on the Browse for TV tab, you still can not download or stream anything prior to the DVR being rebooted.

Right now I have all pre-reboot recordings watched and/or deleted and everything is more or less working as it should (as long as the DVR does not get rebooted again). One other sort of annoying bug (and why some people may not see this issue right away) is that the auto-update of the app playlist does not always work properly, and often needs a down swipe to properly refresh the playlist. This also holds true for shows that were deleted from the DVR but don't go away on the app on their own.

I am curious about anyone else who has had this happen, or even if they have not, and are on the 0xc45 update to look at their app under Mobile DVR - system info and see what the free space indicator says. Prior to the 0xc45 update, my iPad and Android apps always reported the correct free space depending on how may shows were recorded (i.e. 526.0GB free of 701.0GB. However, after the update, it always says 701.0GB free of 701.0 GB regardless of how much I have recorded,


----------



## Billzebub

poppo said:


> FWIW, after doing some more controlled testing, I may have been mistaken about the second part of #2 (and #3) and what I was seeing may have just been left over VOD versions that don't disappear after a reboot. However, I have been consistently been able to duplicate #1. The only addition is what I mentioned a few posts ago where you will still see all of the DVR recordings on the ";Browse for TV" playlist tab, but not on the "watch on iPad (or android)" playlist tabs. And even though you can still see them on the Browse for TV tab, you still can not download or stream anything prior to the DVR being rebooted.
> 
> Right now I have all pre-reboot recordings watched and/or deleted and everything is more or less working as it should (as long as the DVR does not get rebooted again). One other sort of annoying bug (and why some people may not see this issue right away) is that the auto-update of the app playlist does not always work properly, and often needs a down swipe to properly refresh the playlist. This also holds true for shows that were deleted from the DVR but don't go away on the app on their own.
> 
> I am curious about anyone else who has had this happen, or even if they have not, and are on the 0xc45 update to look at their app under Mobile DVR - system info and see what the free space indicator says. Prior to the 0xc45 update, my iPad and Android apps always reported the correct free space depending on how may shows were recorded (i.e. 526.0GB free of 701.0GB. However, after the update, it always says 701.0GB free of 701.0 GB regardless of how much I have recorded,


Mine reads 458.9 of 701 free


----------



## poppo

Billzebub said:


> Mine reads 458.9 of 701 free


Thanks. What DVR do you have? What firmware version? Has it been rebooted? Does it have the issue of not being able to download recordings made before a reboot?


----------



## Billzebub

poppo said:


> Thanks. What DVR do you have? What firmware version? Has it been rebooted? Does it have the issue of not being able to download recordings made before a reboot?


I have an HR54/200
Software version 0xc45
I have rebooted it because I had a lot of trouble getting the Genie recognized by my iPad app
Did not have that issue but did have the problem of not being able to watch downloaded programs without a wifi connection(on an airplane). Also, streaming from my DVR is almost impossible. All in all, this system, whether it's the hardware or software, is pretty much unusable for me.


----------



## texasbrit

Yes, the airplane mode issue is a known and serious bug. And so is the problem of not being able to watch older recorded programs after a reboot.


----------



## ericknolls

https://files.acrobat.com/a/preview/9cfaf747-8c7e-4fb0-834a-0dc00ea1ccb7

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

ericknolls said:


> https://files.acrobat.com/a/preview/9cfaf747-8c7e-4fb0-834a-0dc00ea1ccb7
> Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


And why are you posting the Users Manual for the GenieGo?

The GenieGo no longer works and isn't supported by DIRECTV.


----------



## ericknolls

trh said:


> And why are you posting the Users Manual for the GenieGo?
> 
> The GenieGo no longer works and isn't supported by DIRECTV.


I put it on here to let readers see the difference between the discontinued Genie Go vs the new MobileDVR. How it worked before and how you use it now. This PDF is a collector's item or should I say? - One for the history books!

Sent from my XT1028 using Tapatalk


----------



## likegadgets

Beyond Frustrated. Have spent more than 2 hours trying to speak to anyone in DirecTV that can comprehend their Mobile DVR. Transferred from department to department to supervisors.

After Genie to Go II was deactivated by them and I activated Mobile DVR, I was able to download a few shows and then the APP (both in iPhone and iPad) got stuck on waiting to prepare about 5 dhows and won't move from there (many days ago).
No downloads, no completion of preparing (independent if auto rendering is on or off). I have an HR-44 (as well as an HR-22) - All shows are on the HR-44 of course
I have not rebooted the HR-44 since I got the "waiting to prepare" message on every download show (it has been days)

The download of a show is the most important feature because of travel - considering a switch to Dish just for this feature to work (download a show to play without Internet connection)

I would welcome any help or suggestions to fix this, reach anyone at DirecTV with knowledge or if Dish does the Job. Not looking to switch after almost 20 years as a customer of DirecTV - but this features trumps all others for me.

Thanks


----------



## zmancartfan

likegadgets said:


> Beyond Frustrated. Have spent more than 2 hours trying to speak to anyone in DirecTV that can comprehend their Mobile DVR. Transferred from department to department to supervisors.
> 
> After Genie to Go II was deactivated by them and I activated Mobile DVR, I was able to download a few shows and then the APP (both in iPhone and iPad) got stuck on waiting to prepare about 5 dhows and won't move from there (many days ago).
> No downloads, no completion of preparing (independent if auto rendering is on or off). I have an HR-44 (as well as an HR-22) - All shows are on the HR-44 of course
> I have not rebooted the HR-44 since I got the "waiting to prepare" message on every download show (it has been days)
> 
> The download of a show is the most important feature because of travel - considering a switch to Dish just for this feature to work (download a show to play without Internet connection)
> 
> I would welcome any help or suggestions to fix this, reach anyone at DirecTV with knowledge or if Dish does the Job. Not looking to switch after almost 20 years as a customer of DirecTV - but this features trumps all others for me.
> 
> Thanks


I had that happen once or twice as well. I seem to recall that once I was able just to close the app (completely close by double-clicking the home button and swiping the app) and then reopen. When I reopened, the app recognized that the transcodes had completed and downloaded them.

Of course another time, the app didn't recognize anything had been or was being transcoded when it reopened, and I had to reboot the Genie to get it to work again.

I'm hoping that the former might work for you, as rebooting the Genie is a bad idea right now if you don't want to lose the ability to download just about anything at all. And you might want to wait to reopen the app until enough time has passed that the transcode would have completed. Keep in mind that transcodes are a lot slower now as compared to the GG2. It pretty much takes an hour to transcode an hour of programming.

Good luck.


----------



## cadfour

Well about a week ago my HR44 decided to freeze on me (which is very rare for my DVR). The only solution was a reboot, and sure enough, all the recorded show were gone from my iPhone app. Only VOD copies were available to stream. LIve TV and newly recorded shows appear and stream with no problem. None of this was a surprise to me, but its just another validation that rebooting loses recorded shows on the app. 
It's been a week or so now and I am hoping to avoid another DVR freeze until they fix this problem.


----------



## HoTat2

cadfour said:


> Well about a week ago my HR44 decided to freeze on me (which is very rare for my DVR). The only solution was a reboot, and sure enough, all the recorded show were gone from my iPhone app. Only VOD copies were available to stream. LIve TV and newly recorded shows appear and stream with no problem. None of this was a surprise to me, but its just another validation that rebooting loses recorded shows on the app.
> It's been a week or so now and I am hoping to avoid another DVR freeze until they fix this problem.


Yep ... sign ...

Welcome to the "reboot'n weep" club ..... 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsabresx

Seems I have it working on my iPad. When I try it on my phone (Note 4) all I see are everything I have ever recorded in my life (ok, recently) including shows long deleted


----------



## prushing

Xsabresx said:


> Seems I have it working on my iPad. When I try it on my phone (Note 4) all I see are everything I have ever recorded in my life (ok, recently) including shows long deleted


I have that issue on my android phone. The Android tablet version works fine on my tablet.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadfour

Last night the power flickered.......

Lost all recordings to the iPhone app again. :bang


----------



## poppo

Not specifically for that reason, but I keep my DVRs on a UPS so I don't have to wait for them to reboot if the power glitches. Especially the HR20s that seem to take about 10 minutes to reboot.


----------



## poppo

On a different note, is anyone using downloaded recordings (HR54) on a Kindle Fire? I have a HD7 4th gen and a HD8 6th gen and playback on both is herky jerky with the video/audio sort of freezing and then jumping and skipping frames. The same downloads play ok on my iPad. They all have bad PQ, but the iPad does not jump around. Actually, directly streamed recordings from the DVR to the Kindle Fires plays better than a downloaded copy Not VOD versions, but directly from the DVR. The PQ is still bad, but it does not freeze and jump nearly as much as the downloaded version.


----------



## dbronstein

poppo said:


> On a different note, is anyone using downloaded recordings (HR54) on a Kindle Fire? I have a HD7 4th gen and a HD8 6th gen and playback on both is herky jerky with the video/audio sort of freezing and then jumping and skipping frames. The same downloads play ok on my iPad. They all have bad PQ, but the iPad does not jump around. Actually, directly streamed recordings from the DVR to the Kindle Fires plays better than a downloaded copy Not VOD versions, but directly from the DVR. The PQ is still bad, but it does not freeze and jump nearly as much as the downloaded version.


I have jerky playback watching downloaded recordings on my laptop (I use the Windows GenieGo app). The streaming recordings play fine.


----------



## ksalno

NR4P said:


> From within the Directv app, on left side is a settings symbol, tap it.
> In the menu is mobile DVR, tap it
> 
> If you see 4 choices, out of home is set up.
> If OOH is not set up, you will get a screen asking you to register it.
> 
> No port forwarding necessary.


Like many others, I had everything working fine with the original GenieGo and an HR34. I could download shows and watch them on flights in disconnected mode or stream live when at home. That is until the DTV app on my iPad was upgraded. After multiple sessions with tech support I now have:

- replaced the HR34 with an HR44 
- replaced several HR20 with Genie Minis
- removed the GenieGo from my network
- removed the Home Network Adapter(DECA) from the SWiM and my network
- done multiple resets of the HR44, removed and reinstalled the iPad app several times

All to no avail. From my home network, I can see all of my DVRs and stream from them or record to them. I can stream from OnDemand. But when I try to download a recording, it tells me to register my device. When I try to do this it cycles for a while and then comes back and tells me it can't find the Mobile DVR. It says for Mobile DVR I need an HR44, which I have, and that my iPad and the DVR have to be on the same network segment (incorrectly worded as "connected to the same Internet network"), which they are.

I was on chat yesterday with a tech for 5 hours and now it has been "escalated to engineering", which I'm sure is just another way to say "we give up". Any hints or tips on how to get this working will be greatly appreciated. I have some flights coming up and would like to get a few shows downloaded before I go.


----------



## poppo

ksalno said:


> But when I try to download a recording, it tells me to register my device. When I try to do this it cycles for a while and then comes back and tells me it can't find the Mobile DVR. It says for Mobile DVR I need an HR44, which I have, and that my iPad and the DVR have to be on the same network segment (incorrectly worded as "connected to the same Internet network"), which they are.


On the DVR, if you go to Settings - Info & Test - More System Info, and scroll down to just past Wireless Video Bridge, you should see Mobile DVR and it should say Device: Internal and Service: Active. Does yours say that?


----------



## twaller

The latest update for the Mobile DVR on my iPhone broke the out of home streaming. It will no longer connect to my HR54. In home works fine, but the info screen says "out of home not set up". What do I have to do to set this up. It has worked reliably for months, but now fails to connect OOH.


----------



## trh

ksalno said:


> I have some flights coming up and would like to get a few shows downloaded before I go.


Then use Netflix to Go or Amazon Prime Video to download some shows or movies because I suspect this won't be fixed by the time you need it.


----------



## TimC

twaller said:


> The latest update for the Mobile DVR on my iPhone broke the out of home streaming. It will no longer connect to my HR54. In home works fine, but the info screen says "out of home not set up". What do I have to do to set this up. It has worked reliably for months, but now fails to connect OOH.





twaller said:


> The latest update for the Mobile DVR on my iPhone broke the out of home streaming. It will no longer connect to my HR54. In home works fine, but the info screen says "out of home not set up". What do I have to do to set this up. It has worked reliably for months, but now fails to connect OOH.


I am having the same issue with my directv app.In home works fine, at work it says out of home not setup and failed connectivity test 6. Getting tired of this unreliable app.


----------



## cpd5215

I am having a similar issue after the latest update. I have a HR-44 with iOS app installed on iPhone 7plus. Prior to update, everything worked great...could stream all locals and national channel on iPhone while away from my house. Could also view all DVr content. Since update, I do not have access to local channels while outside home network. I verified on the setting on the tv that my iPhone was registered. Also on the app in setting under system info it says that my out of home is not setup. I run the connectivity test on the app and I pass 5 of 6. I fail number 6 which I assume is out of home test. I have deleted and reinstalled app. Frustrated!


----------



## TimC

Anyone have a fix for this ? I've deleted and reinstalled app as well as red button reset my HR-54 500. Still nothing.


----------



## cpd5215

Anyone checked the ATT/Directv support forums?


----------



## cadfour

The latest app update broke the out of home access. I have the exact same issues as the last several posts.
The fix is to wait for the next update and hope it gets fixed. 
And to think that when I first noticed the update, I thought, 'maybe this will fix the DVR reboot issue that causes previously recorded shows not to show up'. 
This has to be the most frustrating app I have ever dealt with.
So in the mean time, the only thing we can do is to take THEIR shows with us.


----------



## cpd5215

cadfour said:


> The latest app update broke the out of home access. I have the exact same issues as the last several posts.
> The fix is to wait for the next update and hope it gets fixed.
> And to think that when I first noticed the update, I thought, 'maybe this will fix the DVR reboot issue that causes previously recorded shows not to show up'.
> This has to be the most frustrating app I have ever dealt with.
> So in the mean time, the only thing we can do is to take THEIR shows with us.


Gotcha. I knew I shouldn't have done the update. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

I'm getting close to firing dtv soon. I've had it with their poor CS reps who know nothing about the products they sell. It took me a solid month to get my DVR swapped because no one knew that you needed a HR44 or higher DVR to use the mobile DVR function. Let alone they didn't even know what mobile DVR was.


----------



## NR4P

cadfour said:


> The latest app update broke the out of home access. I have the exact same issues as the last several posts.
> The fix is to wait for the next update and hope it gets fixed.
> And to think that when I first noticed the update, I thought, 'maybe this will fix the DVR reboot issue that causes previously recorded shows not to show up'.
> This has to be the most frustrating app I have ever dealt with.
> So in the mean time, the only thing we can do is to take THEIR shows with us.


Which phone or tablet are you referring to?


----------



## twaller

NR4P said:


> Which phone or tablet are you referring to?


I have an iPhone 6s running iOS 10


----------



## prushing

cadfour said:


> The latest app update broke the out of home access. I have the exact same issues as the last several posts.
> The fix is to wait for the next update and hope it gets fixed.
> And to think that when I first noticed the update, I thought, 'maybe this will fix the DVR reboot issue that causes previously recorded shows not to show up'.
> This has to be the most frustrating app I have ever dealt with.
> So in the mean time, the only thing we can do is to take THEIR shows with us.


Well now they are showing up (maybe just on-demand) but I can't download them. I guess that is a step forward although a very small one to getting back to the GG functionality.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpie314

I've been having trouble with it since I got rid of geniego. Even at home doesn't show all of my recorded shows and normally have to switch between the watch on device to watch on tv function and it fixes it. 

I'm away on vacation for a few weeks and this sucks. I was playing around with it last night and got it to pull up all my shows consistently with the green check mark on my home network, and now no luck...


----------



## TimC

cadfour said:


> The latest app update broke the out of home access. I have the exact same issues as the last several posts.
> The fix is to wait for the next update and hope it gets fixed.
> And to think that when I first noticed the update, I thought, 'maybe this will fix the DVR reboot issue that causes previously recorded shows not to show up'.
> This has to be the most frustrating app I have ever dealt with.
> So in the mean time, the only thing we can do is to take THEIR shows with us.


----------



## TimC

New update just came out an hour ago. Stil no change with out of home access. Maybe it will change when I get home and reconnect it.


----------



## cpd5215

TimC said:


> New update just came out an hour ago. Stil no change with out of home access. Maybe it will change when I get home and reconnect it.


Didn't realize there is another update. I am away from home as well. Here's to hoping it works later!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2

No longer able to even register the Android app on this end since the update. Tried a different FW ("if you know what I mean") No luck, app still won't register. Went back to the NR same result ...

Just the endless "spinning wheel of death" while stuck on "Registering your DVR" phase of the MDVR setup ....

I agree with an earlier comment, ... never have I seen such a problem plagued app.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## twaller

Downloaded the latest update. Out Of Home still broken. All 6 connectivity tests fail.


----------



## cpd5215

cpd5215 said:


> Didn't realize there is another update. I am away from home as well. Here's to hoping it works later!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got home. Deleted app and reinstalled new one. Got my iPhone 7plus registered ok but same problems still exist. In settings it says out of home isn't setup therefore I can't view locals out of home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

twaller said:


> Downloaded the latest update. Out Of Home still broken. All 6 connectivity tests fail.


I pass 5 of 6. Fail #6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

cpd5215 said:


> I pass 5 of 6. Fail #6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make sure you keep clicking on the "Send Report" when you get an error.


----------



## cpd5215

trh said:


> Make sure you keep clicking on the "Send Report" when you get an error.


Gotcha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

Another lame product from DTV. I'm tapping out and going to X


----------



## peds48

All good here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twaller

Peds, are you on your home wifi? If so, it works. Out of Home is where it fails.


----------



## cpd5215

peds48 said:


> All good here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What phone do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

cpd5215 said:


> What phone do you have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iPhone 6s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

peds48 said:


> iPhone 6s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And you pass all 6 tests while OOH and get all your locals and dvr recordings?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

cpd5215 said:


> And you pass all 6 tests while OOH and get all your locals and dvr recordings?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

peds48 said:


> So far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that is interesting. I thought we had isolated this to iPhone and DTV but apparently not. I know a few others w iPhone 7plus that have the problems described. I wonder how you are so lucky. LOL. I assume you also have the new update. Anything you could suggest. I'm sure you've seen the issues others have had since the update.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

Well I don't consider myself lucky since I don't use the app that much. I am not a mobile TV watcher at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

peds48 said:


> Well I don't consider myself lucky since I don't use the app that much. I am not a mobile TV watcher at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Point noted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twaller

On a wifi network Out of Home.


----------



## twaller

I









On a Cellular Data Network out of home.
Iphone 6s
IOS 10.2
Directv Version 4.9.101


----------



## cpd5215

twaller said:


> I
> View attachment 28501
> 
> 
> On a Cellular Data Network out of home.
> Iphone 6s
> IOS 10.2
> Directv Version 4.9.101


Wow that's even worse than mine. I can get five of six to pass on cell network. I fail #6. This is very disappointing and is very widespread. I have looked on AT&T/DirecTV forums and people are also reporting the same problems but no one from the business has been helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub

twaller said:


> On a wifi network Out of Home.
> View attachment 28500


Same here, the app is junk


----------



## Billzebub

Got excited tonight as all 6 tests passed and the app found all my new recordings. When I tried to stream I got, your video cannot be streamed at this time.


----------



## trh

First day using MobileDVR (had to clear GenieGo shows off my tablet first).

PQ isn't as good as the GenieGo, but I'm watching it on an 8" Samsung Galaxy S2 Tablet. So for my situation, PQ is more than adequate. Certainly better than the airline TV screens.
I don't see any of my other DVRs (while at home); only the shows on my HR44 show up. I thought I could stream shows from my other DVRs? I must be missing something?
*Worst part* (so far): about 15 minutes into a 1-hour show, I get kicked out of the show with a screen telling me I'm not connected to the internet and I can only watch shows I've downloaded. Yes DIRECTV, I know that I have no internet and I WAS watching a show that I had downloaded. So why the interruption??? When I go back to the show, it starts from the beginning. 
Slide and 30-second skip work fine. Got a good workout today while trying to watch a show.


----------



## DishCSR

You can not see other dvrs with mobile dvr, only the genie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

DishCSR said:


> You can not see other dvrs with mobile dvr, only the genie
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Although if the shows from other DVRs are available on VOD, then those can be watched via VOD on the app

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DishCSR

peds48 said:


> Although if the shows from other DVRs are available on VOD, then those can be watched via VOD on the app
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm referring to mobile dvr only here since the thread topic is Mobil dvr

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

peds48 said:


> Although if the shows from other DVRs are available on VOD, then those can be watched via VOD on the app
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


How do I "see" those shows on my tablet?


----------



## trh

DishCSR said:


> I'm referring to mobile dvr only here since the thread topic is Mobil dvr
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


What is the difference? I'm using the DIRECTV App. Isn't the streaming aspect, at home or OOH , part of the same app?

But my basic question is still the same: How do I see shows from my other DVRs?


----------



## zmancartfan

How do you see the other shows? Well, you can only see shows on other DVRs if those shows have VOD available, and even then you can usually only see them under the "Watch on TV" section of the app.

Occasionally I'll see programming from another DVR under the "Watch on iPad" section, but not very often.

Keep in mind that it seems as though there is a current Genie firmware bug that is severely limiting a lot of functionality right now, especially in the area of what you can see and download within the app.


----------



## peds48

DishCSR said:


> I'm referring to mobile dvr only here since the thread topic is Mobil dvr
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Well, these shows are accessible via the MobileDVR service a well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> How do I "see" those shows on my tablet?


If you open the app while in home, those shows will get cached and next time you open the app OOH those shoes should be the first ones to pop in while the mobile device connects to the MobileDVR service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadfour

ok. so it seems there was another update yesterday.....

although it now shows all my channels out of home, i cannot stream any of the channels that aren't available online. it now says:
'we ran into a bit of a problem. looks like your receiver is in use or you're already streaming on another device.'

using iPhone app.


----------



## HoosierBoy

cadfour said:


> ok. so it seems there was another update yesterday.....
> 
> although it now shows all my channels out of home, i cannot stream any of the channels that aren't available online. it now says:
> 'we ran into a bit of a problem. looks like your receiver is in use or you're already streaming on another device.'
> 
> using iPhone app.


I am out of home right now and connected to WiFi.

Same thing for me. The update came through this morning for iPhone only. It did recognize my Genie and I got all 6 "passed" connectivity checks. All receiver data, including ports were accurate and then got the same error message of the receiver is in use. The receiver is not active at home right now.

One hour later, I re-tried the app and now it does locate the Genie. So I logged out and logged back in again. It connected to the Genie but still shows the already streaming message on non-on line channles.


----------



## TimC

cpd5215 said:


> Well that is interesting. I thought we had isolated this to iPhone and DTV but apparently not. I know a few others w iPhone 7plus that have the problems described. I wonder how you are so lucky. LOL. I assume you also have the new update. Anything you could suggest. I'm sure you've seen the issues others have had since the update.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the iPhone 6 and have same issue. I also have a Google Nexus 7 tablet and have the same OOH access issue with it.


----------



## trh

Well, I'm done with this for now.
Shows stopping every 15 minutes while watching a downloaded show and telling me I don't have Internet and can only watch downloaded shows is inconvenient.

But last night it wouldn't let me download another show to my tablet. Kept hanging up and then I had to verify my account and 'find' my HR44 each time (not easy to do with my 20-digit password). And after all that, I still couldn't download the show. One hour to transcode the show (done several nights ago) and then 16 minutes to download (which it hung up at the 11 minutes left each time).

So I'll monitor this thread to see if they ever get this replacement software working, but Netflix To Go (no transcoding delays and 30 seconds to download a 1 hour HD show) and Amazon Prime Video will be my source for shows while traveling every week.

EDIT: I'd like them to fix this and get it working. There are too many current shows I'd like to watch. But they should have never turned off the GenieGo until this was working. No testing of equipment or software anymore?


----------



## poppo

Well, now a new problem has cropped up for me. First let me say that I have 5 devices registered for GenieGo. These are listed on the DirecTV web site under "My Equipment". Apparently the DVR fetches this list to show under Mobile DVR, under settings because it lists the same 5 devices, although a few are not registered to Mobile DVR but were registered to GenieGo when I had it. So on the HR54 it shows devices that I never actually used with the DVR (i.e an iPad 2 is listed, but it says not registered).

So anyway, yesterday for no reason one of my android devices said it was no longer registered. I tried to re-register it and it said I already have 5 devices registered and I need to remove one. Ok, so I pick the same android device to remove that I am trying to re-register. After it goes through it's thing, the app pops up a message that said "We ran into a bit of a problem. Please try again (100)."

Then I notice that on both the DVR and on-line it now only shows two devices under GenieGo/Mobile DVR. So three of my devices including the one I was trying to re-register went poof. Oddly, one of my other android devices that went poof from the lists still seems to be working (so far). But regardless, I can not register the one device and the list of my devices seems to be hosed.

I called DirecTV which as expected was a total waste of time. They are clueless as to how the registration part works and blamed it on a satellite issue. Then without my permission, they remotely rebooted my DVR which as I expected also did not fix anything (and I had already tried that). The issue seems to be with their "registration server" which for whatever reason though my one device was no longer registered and then further screwed up things by making some of my other devices disappear and is now preventing any further device registration. I have a feeling this may never get fixed because nobody seems to have a clue about Mobile DVR and I do not think the issue is with the app or the DVR, but their database.

I may try to register that iPad 2 with mobile dvr and see what happens.


----------



## poppo

In reference to my post above, now my other android app is no longer working either. It seems as though both android devices got purged from the database and now neither will let me register them again. I was able to register a different iPad (not the one noted above) and it did not tell me that I needed to remove a registered device as it should have if the 2 android tablets still existed. So now I only have 3 devices listed on line and listed on the DVR (all iPads). I "think" android v4.7.022 is new. If so, maybe it broke something with the registration.


----------



## OlderNDirt

I had the geniego since it first came out and now have reached the end of my rope.

I made all the phone calls and jumped through all the hoops to exchange the HR34 for a newer model so I could maintain my current level of service. I had to deal with previous, unwarranted contract extensions as well as argue against another extension for this "upgrade." Finally got the equipment I needed for "mobile DVR" and all should be good, right? Not so fast my friends!

Now when I try to open the DirecTv app on my android tablet, I get a new EULA and unless I agree, it will not load. While it may not be a big deal to some/most, I will not agree for "AT&T and/or DIRECTV to use viewing location, and other data from your home set top box and this device to deliver services, advertising, and offers. Your data may also be linked to an identifier and shared with THIRD PARTIES." So now I have the equipment and ability, but have to agree to that to just open the app. Even if I did agree, no guarantee it would even work.

I've been a committed customer for 20+ years, but since AT&T took over, other options are now on the table.


----------



## peds48

OlderNDirt said:


> I had the geniego since it first came out and now have reached the end of my rope.
> 
> I made all the phone calls and jumped through all the hoops to exchange the HR34 for a newer model so I could maintain my current level of service. I had to deal with previous, unwarranted contract extensions as well as argue against another extension for this "upgrade." Finally got the equipment I needed for "mobile DVR" and all should be good, right? Not so fast my friends!
> 
> Now when I try to open the DirecTv app on my android tablet, I get a new EULA and unless I agree, it will not load. While it may not be a big deal to some/most, I will not agree for "AT&T and/or DIRECTV to use viewing location, and other data from your home set top box and this device to deliver services, advertising, and offers. Your data may also be linked to an identifier and shared with THIRD PARTIES." So now I have the equipment and ability, but have to agree to that to just open the app. Even if I did agree, no guarantee it would even work.
> 
> I've been a committed customer for 20+ years, but since AT&T took over, other options are now on the table.


Location Services are required for local channels. Data from your set top is required for the service to function, you mobile device needs to see the DVR.

Regarding other "privacy" data, good luck finding one that does not collect this sort of data.


----------



## OlderNDirt

peds48 said:


> Location Services are required for local channels. Data from your set top is required for the service to function, you mobile device needs to see the DVR.
> 
> Regarding other "privacy" data, good luck finding one that does not collect this sort of data.


I understand those basics, but "and other data", "deliver advertising and offers", and "data can be shared with third parties" goes way beyond collecting data necessary to provide the service. My memory may not be what it once was, but I don't believe I had to agree to terms to that extent for the geniego to function.

And you are right, they will all gather and share all the data they can as long as nobody has a problem with that. As it stands now, I can't even stream D* programming to my mobile device in my own home without signing away my privacy to be shared with any/everybody.


----------



## KyL416

You're reading way too much into it. This isn't really anything new, it was first added earlier this year. They have to use the TV Everywhere app streams for the Disney, NBCU, A&E, AMC and Discovery owned channels, which includes dynamic ads during commercial breaks instead of the same ads you get on TV. It's not actual banner ads telling you to buy products or suggesting you install games from the app store.

As for the Nielsen thing, there's a link to opt out in the terms, you have to do it from the app since it's cookie based. Although if you tend to watch some more lesser watched shows and channels that don't get the top ratings, you might not want to do that....


----------



## OlderNDirt

KyL416 said:


> You're reading way too much into it. This isn't really anything new, it was first added earlier this year. They have to use the TV Everywhere app streams for the Disney, NBCU, A&E, AMC and Discovery owned channels, which includes dynamic ads during commercial breaks instead of the same ads you get on TV. It's not actual banner ads telling you to buy products or suggesting you install games from the app store.


Since the geniego worked the first few months of the year and the app worked after the hardware upgrade until this came up, seems to me it is something new. I used to be able to stream and record/stream from my DVR's (note that is plural) in and out of home WITHOUT agreeing to have any and all data collected and shared with third parties. Now I can't even open the app to set a recording on one of my DVR's or even view the guide. I consider that all to be something new!


----------



## KyL416

Those things have nothing to do with Genie Go or Mobile DVR portions of the app. It's for the live streaming component of the DirecTV app. Since it's now one app, you're seeing the T&C for the entire DirecTV app, not just the T&C for the Genie Go/Mobile DVR features. This has been a thing even before they added GenieGo/MobileDVR support to the main DirecTV app.

If you're streaming with Mobile DVR (as in taking a tuner from your Genie), and you have all of your channels available for streaming (i.e. all your locals), you're streaming directly from your Genie, so you won't encounter the dynamic ad insertion.

If all you see is some channels available for streaming, and the only local channels you see for streaming are the NBC, Fox and/or ABC stations if your local affiliate is an O&O station (or Hearst Owned for ABC), you'll encounter the dynamic ads for stations owned by the companies I mentioned. Some of them only happen for out of home due to rights issues, while in home you get a DirecTV provided stream with the same ads you get on TV. (At last check, this applied to the NBCU, AMC, A&E and Fox News owned channels, while the Disney owned channels always use the streams from their Watch apps) 

Android is open source, it's easy to decompile an app and see where each features are being used after you self translate some if/then style statements in raw Dalvik/Java code. The ONLY time the dynamic ad components are used is when they're using the streams from one of those networks APIs. The "third parties" they mention are those networks APIs. It's the same "party" you would be dealing with if you used the ESPN app to stream ESPN instead of the DirecTV app.


----------



## OlderNDirt

I do appreciate the information, but none of it is pertinent since I CANNOT even open the app unless I agree to the terms as stated. The same now applies to my wife's Ipad that updated the app about 4 days ago. Without agreeing to allow them to collect all data and share with third parties, there is no app.


----------



## peds48

So you agreed to all 94 pages of the iPad ToC but won't agree to a measly half a page from DIRECTV.

Privacy - Our Privacy Policy - Apple

And this.

iTUNES STORE - TERMS AND CONDITIONS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tivoreno

poppo said:


> Well, now a new problem has cropped up for me. First let me say that I have 5 devices registered for GenieGo. These are listed on the DirecTV web site under "My Equipment". Apparently the DVR fetches this list to show under Mobile DVR, under settings because it lists the same 5 devices, although a few are not registered to Mobile DVR but were registered to GenieGo when I had it. So on the HR54 it shows devices that I never actually used with the DVR (i.e an iPad 2 is listed, but it says not registered).
> 
> So anyway, yesterday for no reason one of my android devices said it was no longer registered. I tried to re-register it and it said I already have 5 devices registered and I need to remove one. Ok, so I pick the same android device to remove that I am trying to re-register. After it goes through it's thing, the app pops up a message that said "We ran into a bit of a problem. Please try again (100)."
> 
> Then I notice that on both the DVR and on-line it now only shows two devices under GenieGo/Mobile DVR. So three of my devices including the one I was trying to re-register went poof. Oddly, one of my other android devices that went poof from the lists still seems to be working (so far). But regardless, I can not register the one device and the list of my devices seems to be hosed.
> 
> I called DirecTV which as expected was a total waste of time. They are clueless as to how the registration part works and blamed it on a satellite issue. Then without my permission, they remotely rebooted my DVR which as I expected also did not fix anything (and I had already tried that). The issue seems to be with their "registration server" which for whatever reason though my one device was no longer registered and then further screwed up things by making some of my other devices disappear and is now preventing any further device registration. I have a feeling this may never get fixed because nobody seems to have a clue about Mobile DVR and I do not think the issue is with the app or the DVR, but their database.
> 
> I may try to register that iPad 2 with mobile dvr and see what happens.


Same issue for me on both my phone and tablet. I was able to start watching programming, stopped the show, then suddenly both devices were no longer registered. Trying to re-register them yields: "We ran into a bit of a problem. Please try again (100)." What a POS!


----------



## HoTat2

tivoreno said:


> ... " What a POS!


Yep ... sorry to say truer words never spoken about this new MDVR service ...

Since the latest update the Android app here refuses to re-register and just hangs forever on "Registering Your DVR" with the "spinning circle logo of death."

And it never even list an error message ...

Genie System info. continues to list the client (an LG Smartphone) as "not registered."

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierBoy

All of my registered devices now show "DVR Access" in the settings instead of Mobile DVR. Is it just me?


----------



## poppo

tivoreno said:


> Same issue for me on both my phone and tablet. I was able to start watching programming, stopped the show, then suddenly both devices were no longer registered. Trying to re-register them yields: "We ran into a bit of a problem. Please try again (100)." What a POS!


Well, on the plus side, it may wide spread, meaning it is more likely to be fixed. Were both of your devices android based? I ask because the problem for me only seems to be with the android app as I don't have that problem with my iPad and was able to successfully register another iPad.

.


----------



## OlderNDirt

peds48 said:


> So you agreed to all 94 pages of the iPad ToC but won't agree to a measly half a page from DIRECTV.
> 
> Privacy - Our Privacy Policy - Apple
> 
> And this.
> 
> iTUNES STORE - TERMS AND CONDITIONS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope! The Ipad is the wife's....I have nothing IOS.

Look, So sorry I ruffled everybody's feathers. I guess I should give D* credit for being direct and to the point....."Agree to give us the right to collect any and all data from any and all equipment involved, be it ours or yours, for any and all purposes we so desire including providing it to any and all third parties for any and all possible purposes or you cannot use our app for any purposes what-so-ever!" If I don't "agree", I have a fairly substantial reduction in service in spite of an increase in cost. And I am supposed to be good with that because "everybody else is doing it?"

I have been a devout customer of DirecTv for 20+ years for a reason. Now the argument is "the're just like everybody else." The more that is the case, the less reason I have to remain a devout customer.


----------



## woj027

I'm looking for more background on why I can't "download" many of the shows I used to be able to with the recent update of the APP.

It seems like I was able to download 90% of the shows on my DVR prior to the App update and now it's down to like 10%. 
This is a big deal for all the traveling my wife and son do without good internet or in Airplane mode.


----------



## poppo

woj027 said:


> I'm looking for more background on why I can't "download" many of the shows I used to be able to with the recent update of the APP.
> 
> It seems like I was able to download 90% of the shows on my DVR prior to the App update and now it's down to like 10%.
> This is a big deal for all the traveling my wife and son do without good internet or in Airplane mode.


Can you be a little more specific of what you mean by "can't download"? There is an existing issue where if the DVR reboots you can not download anything recorded prior to the reboot. That should be fixed with the next DVR update. Or are you talking about something else?


----------



## peds48

OlderNDirt said:


> Nope! The Ipad is the wife's....I have nothing IOS.
> 
> Look, So sorry I ruffled everybody's feathers.


No, no need to be sorry, I am just trying to understand your position on this. Pretty much everything we use right now comes with these kind of agreements. From websites to online storage to new devices etc. So at some point you had to agree to one of these, unless of course you live in pen and paper world.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woj027

poppo said:


> Can you be a little more specific of what you mean by "can't download"? There is an existing issue where if the DVR reboots you can not download anything recorded prior to the reboot. That should be fixed with the next DVR update. Or are you talking about something else?


Unfortunately I don't have the Ipad with me, it's off on a trip right now.

But I've had to reboot my DVR several times in the last week so maybe that's the issue.

Can't download = no green arrow.


----------



## poppo

Yeah, the DVR reboots are almost certainly the cause. Each time will prevent downloading anything prior to it.


----------



## OlderNDirt

peds48 said:


> No, no need to be sorry, I am just trying to understand your position on this. Pretty much everything we use right now comes with these kind of agreements. From websites to online storage to new devices etc. So at some point you had to agree to one of these, unless of course you live in pen and paper world.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've pondered a bit wondering how to respond without getting on my soapbox or writing a short novel, but not sure I can avoid either. So here goes........

You're right! This is becoming wide spread and is required for any and everything in today's technical world. You either agree to these excessive terms or are forced into that "pen and paper world." I go back to the phone party line days (most will not even know what that is) and have lived all these technological advances. I even earned money (a whopping $0.10 per delivery) to run messages to people without a phone. I witnessed and was front and center in a lot of changes and advancements. Color tv, pocket calculators, cable tv, vcr's, video and digital cameras, computers, cell phones, satellite tv, etc., none of which required "an agreement" (well, maybe the cell phone, I honestly don't remember now).

Now, that "agreement" requires you to sign away your privacy, allow some corporate entity or entities to any and all data they are capable of gathering. Not only that, but to share the data with any other entites, corporate or otherwise, that they choose. Seems to me that for some short period of time, that was actually an option on some "agreements." In this day and age with all the hacking, leaks, or whatever, I prefer to keep as much of my personal information as possible out of the cyber world. I've had one credit card for over 20 years and could give all the information on it from memory. But I recently received a new card with all new information to activate immediately because some "third party" was hacked and my information may have been jeopardized. My sister had her debit card number used for purchases 1500 miles away where she has never been. I already get all the phone calls I can stand about car warranty, reduced credit card interest rates, my computer sending messages to "windows", free trips, and even that the FBI would be coming to arrest me.....and I am on the do not call list like that actually helps. Yet I am to be fine with AT&T collecting whatever data they can from not only their equipment, but any other communication devices I have and share it with anybody they choose? Yes, these agreements are everywhere which I find disturbing. But since this is the "DIRECTV Connected Home" board........

I had the geniego (or nomad) for a 2 or 3 years and it, for the most part, worked although it took about 3 months to get it set up. Then sometime early this year, it became very un-dependable. Worked at times and others couldn't even open the app. Then on a trip to the coast in August, couldn't even watch a program downloaded to the tablet. Did some research and found out about the eventual elimination of the external genioego and that after January 4, 2017. free upgrades of the genie would not be honored. So started what turned out to be a long and frustrating process "upgrading" from an HR34 so I could maintain my same level of service.

While in the process, a price increase showed up on my bill. So much for the typical, February, once a year increase. Looks like they may show up at any time now. After a couple phone calls, I am offered the "upgrade" at no charge (like I should pay to maintain service). Wanted a bit of time to watch the programming on the HR34, so confirmed I could call back in a couple weeks to finalize and was told that was fine. Well, called back and the fun began. I was not allowed an "upgrade" because I had one less then two years ago. Say what??? Yeah, they replaced my other DVR. But that was to replace your equipment that failed! Well, they could "upgrade" the HR34, but it would not be for free. So I asked if that would put me under contract and they said it would extend my current contract for 2 more years. Another say what??? Yeah, I "upgraded" equipment when they replaced a failed unit which automatically initiated a 2 year agreement. And since this is another "upgrade", that would add another 2 years onto that existing agreement. So asked for retention.

To start with, IMHO, retention is not what it used to be. Oh, a very nice lady, but seemed very limited on what she could do. First she confirmed everything I had been told, this "upgrade" would not be free and it would extend my current contract. I was never able to talk to a supervisor, but after some time was able to get across that neither instance was an "upgrade", but replacing their failed or outdated equipment that could no longer provide the level of service I was paying for. I finally got the "upgrade" at no cost and not only no contract extension, but removal of the existing contract they agreed should never have been put on. So all is good now, right? I got the "upgraded" genie, loaded the apps on our two tables, and everything seems to be working although I haven't had a chance to test the OOH.

My wife tried to use the OOH on her Ipad end of last week and said it did not work. So a couple days ago, I try to open the app on my android and am met with this agreement that I am forced to agree or the app will not even open. So after all that, I am actually worse off then I was before unless I agree. And I really don't want to sign away my privacy only to find out the app is not working as it should.

So, no! I am not happy. I'm paying more for possibly less, even if I do "sign" their agreement. I find no comfort in DirecTv being like everybody else. Being better then everybody else is why I've stayed with them for 20+ years. But now, it is AT&T.


----------



## peds48

OlderNDirt said:


> So, no! I am not happy. I'm paying more for possibly less, even if I do "sign" their agreement. I find no comfort in DirecTv being like everybody else. Being better then everybody else is why I've stayed with them for 20+ years. But now, it is AT&T.


Your last post summarizes the entire thing and it turns out it may have nothing to do with the terms of service. You are finding a way or "excuse" for the bad service you have gotten from DIRECTV.

As you said on this same post, you have agreed to one of these before but it turns out if you are happy with the service you don't mind giving your privacy away. It does bothers you to give up privacy for something you think is not worth the value.

But as it turns out you are in luck, at least with Apple products. You can safely agree to those terms and give the app a try, if it works, then you have a product that meets your needs,if it does not work then you can delete the app and those terms wont apply to you since you wont be using the app. The reason why I said you are in luck in Apple products is because of iOS closed system. Even if you keep the app, and don't use it, the app is not allow to communicate with any other app without your permission. I don't use Android and or Windows, so this may be the same or different on those OSes

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

woj027 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the Ipad with me, it's off on a trip right now.
> 
> But I've had to reboot my DVR several times in the last week so maybe that's the issue.
> 
> Can't download = no green arrow.


And you can only download shows from your Genie HR44 or HR54.


----------



## OlderNDirt

peds48 said:


> Your last post summarizes the entire thing and it turns out it may have nothing to do with the terms of service. You are finding a way or "excuse" for the bad service you have gotten from DIRECTV.


 "Nothing to do with the terms of service", except that was the last and final straw in a string of "bad service" provided by AT&T. The others could be overcome, the terms of service cannot. I have no interest in "finding an excuse for the bad service"......seems that should be AT&T's job.



peds48 said:


> As you said on this same post, you have agreed to one of these before but it turns out if you are happy with the service you don't mind giving your privacy away. It does bothers you to give up privacy for something you think is not worth the value.


I don't believe I stated anywhere that I had at any time agreed to any terms of agreement where I gave permission to share my data with any third parties. But I could be wrong should you care to point out where.



peds48 said:


> But as it turns out you are in luck, at least with Apple products. You can safely agree to those terms and give the app a try, if it works, then you have a product that meets your needs,if it does not work then you can delete the app and those terms wont apply to you since you wont be using the app. The reason why I said you are in luck in Apple products is because of iOS closed system. Even if you keep the app, and don't use it, the app is not allow to communicate with any other app without your permission. I don't use Android and or Windows, so this may be the same or different on those OSes


Maybe I am mistaken, but AT&T collects and does what they want with the data, not Apple. This agreement is with AT&T and once agreed to, I have seen no indication it would cease and desist collecting and sharing the data just because the app was not used or deleted.



peds48 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did leave this in on purpose. Would it be an example of data gathering and use by Tapatalk via their terms of use or was it by your choice and efforts? Not saying there is anything bad about using it as an advertising tool, just makes me wonder how far reaching such capabilities may be.


----------



## peds48

OlderNDirt said:


> Maybe I am mistaken, but AT&T collects and does what they want with the data, not Apple. This agreement is with AT&T and once agreed to, I have seen no indication it would cease and desist collecting and sharing the data just because the app was not used or deleted.


Well, they can only collect data you give them by using their product. If you delete or don't use the app they can't collect any data off from you besides the data collected while the product was being used.

The only reason I mentioned Apple was only because of Apple's closed operating system which tends to more privacy centered when compared to Alphabet's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlderNDirt

peds48 said:


> Well, they can only collect data you give them by using their product. If you delete or don't use the app they can't collect any data off from you besides the data collected while the product was being used.


Which brings us full circle to what I thought was the point of my original post. If I don't agree to their terms, I not only lose the service once provided by my geniego, but the ability I previously had to view the guide, use my device as a remote control, schedule a recording for a DVR, etc.

Only time will tell if other "changes" are coming.


----------



## stevenme

Well, looks like I'm finally admitting defeat and giving up. After a decent 3 years with the GenieGo2, begrudgingly unplugging it and cutting over the the POS MobileDVR, I just don't see any point in trying to make this junk work anymore.

Today I tried to download a program recorded from CNBC on my HR44 to my iPad. Heck, I'm playing by the rules, I wouldn't dare try to use one of my other DVRs, DTV doesn't allow that anymore. Too much of a good thing I guess. To my surprise that program (and most of my HR44 content) is no longer available for download. Just a few old movies I recorded long along and never deleted.

Now I see the latest fiasco is that a reboot renders previously recorded content useless. Fantastic, bravo DTV! Don't get me wrong, I'm a software engineer and understand the complexities of this stuff. But if I produced the quality of software at my company that DTV produces, I would have been fired long ago. Either they are off-shoring the development, or, they employ a bunch of high school interns learning how to code.

For now I'll give up. Maybe I'll check back in 6 months and see if they've fired the development team and gone out and found some engineers with a few years of experience. Better yet, when my latest contract extension expires, I'll cut over to Xfinity.


----------



## trh

stevenme said:


> Well, looks like I'm finally admitting defeat and giving up. To my surprise that program (and most of my HR44 content) is no longer available for download. Just a few old movies I recorded long along and never deleted.
> 
> Now I see the latest fiasco is that a reboot renders previously recorded content useless. Fantastic, bravo DTV!


I certainly understand.

But I'm not sure where this 'reboot and you lose all your previous recordings' is coming from. You've done that and lost all your recent stuff, but still have have old movies you recorded long ago.

The system is hosed as it currently is. NetFlix to Go works great. The new series O A came out yesterday. I spent 10 seconds opening the program and then clicking on all 8 episodes to download. Five minutes later they were all on my tablet.

Why can they issue software that works yet DIRECTV can't?


----------



## stevenme

trh said:


> I certainly understand.
> 
> But I'm not sure where this 'reboot and you lose all your previous recordings' is coming from. You've done that and lost all your recent stuff, but still have have old movies you recorded long ago.
> 
> The system is hosed as it currently is. NetFlix to Go works great. The new series O A came out yesterday. I spent 10 seconds opening the program and then clicking on all 8 episodes to download. Five minutes later they were all on my tablet.
> 
> Why can they issue software that works yet DIRECTV can't?


I saw a post in this thread that stated anything recorded before the last Genie reboot can't be download to a mobile device. That's exactly what I'm seeing now, only the shows that were already transcoded show up as available for download. Funny thing is I didn't even do a reboot, it must have been DTV installing yet another update that either introduces bugs, or takes away functionality that we had. It's been a long slow decline since I first tried GenieGo. They should save us the anguish and just admit it's too tough a problem for the combined forces of AT&T and DirecTV.


----------



## TimC

Still can't get mobile DVR to work. Now it won't work for recorded programs even in home unless its on demand. SO tired of this. Glad I am no longer under contract, time to shop for a new provider.


----------



## poppo

FYI, the issue with android devices getting unregistered and not being able to re-register "seems" to be fixed. I was able to re-register my two android tablets. It did not work about an hour ago, but worked now.


----------



## spaceace414

Ugh. Got the new update on my Android tablet yesterday and was able to "register" my DVR again from home. Now I am at work trying to test this and it cannot find my DVR. I am leaving on a trip tomorrow and hoped to have this going. So frustrating.


----------



## cpd5215

spaceace414 said:


> Ugh. Got the new update on my Android tablet yesterday and was able to "register" my DVR again from home. Now I am at work trying to test this and it cannot find my DVR. I am leaving on a trip tomorrow and hoped to have this going. So frustrating.


Join the unfortunate club...I have iPhone 7Plus and the app works great at home, but out of the home, I have no channels below 201 and DVR playlist is limited.


----------



## TimC

Still not working. Why does it say out home access not setup. I did not think that this app required port forwarding. It did not need it before. I know there was some issues with the genie go which is no longer supported, but the mobile app clearly does not work.


----------



## twaller

Not working here. What is frustrating is that it worked previously before the app was "updated ". Obviously they broke something. It has not been fixed yet


----------



## cpd5215

twaller said:


> Not working here. What is frustrating is that it worked previously before the app was "updated ". Obviously they broke something. It has not been fixed yet


Yea, and a temp fix would be to roll back the update and be forthcoming and honest with us about the status..UGH


----------



## cadfour

With what appears to be a widespread problem involving everyone that uses the app (both android and apple), you would think that they would have tested the 'in home' and 'out of home' capabilities of this app before releasing the update. I guess not....
As I mentioned in an earlier post....the only fix will be to wait for another update and hope it works (AND hope the next update does not break it again).
The app as it is now is only good for streaming the online content and channels Directv provides online.
You can't take your TV with you....only their TV.


----------



## poppo

cadfour said:


> The app as it is now is only good for streaming the online content and channels Directv provides online.
> *You can't take your TV with you*....only their TV.


While I agree OOH is broken for connecting to the DVR, I have not had any problems taking shows downloaded in home with me and watching them OOH on my iPad or Android tablets.


----------



## cadfour

poppo said:


> While I agree OOH is broken for connecting to the DVR, I have not had any problems taking shows downloaded in home with me and watching them OOH on my iPad or Android tablets.


Although the download feature may work, its really not taking your TV with you. Taking your TV would imply that you can take ALL the channels in your subscription, ALL of your DVR recordings, and be able to stream them. You cannot do either.


----------



## trh

poppo said:


> While I agree OOH is broken for connecting to the DVR, I have not had any problems taking shows downloaded in home with me and watching them OOH on my iPad or Android tablets.


OOH was a GenieGo term that meant streaming. So you're downloading shows and watching from your device, but can't stream while OOH.


----------



## TimC

I just checked and it seems the problem has been fixed. I'm able to see all my recordings and stream them while OOH.


----------



## cpd5215

TimC said:


> I just checked and it seems the problem has been fixed. I'm able to see all my recordings and stream them while OOH.


Did you reinstall the app or do anything special?


----------



## gpg

My iPad app appears to be working but still no OOH on my Android phone.


----------



## cpd5215

No luck for me...I restarted HR44, deleted and reinstalled the app. IN home works perfect....OOH still no channels below 201 and not all DVR recordings....still fail test #6 and under system info, network, it says "Not connected". Yesterday that said "Out of Home not Setup"......errrrr


----------



## TimC

cpd5215 said:


> Did you reinstall the app or do anything special?


I didn't do anything. Just opened the app on iPhone and it started working normally this afternoon.


----------



## cpd5215

TimC said:


> I didn't do anything. Just opened the app on iPhone and it started working normally this afternoon.


Curious... what receiver do you have and is it hard wired or using the internal wifi?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

cpd5215 said:


> Curious... what receiver do you have and is it hard wired or using the internal wifi?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a HR54-500. I use the DECA connected to my router to send internet to the reciever. ( Reciever is too far from router to get a strong signal). My install tech had set it up to wireless but it was too slow. So I hooked up the DECA that I had left over from my old HR34 and it worked like a champ. I have blazing fast VOD downloads. I also use an Arris SB6190 cable modem and Apple AirPort Extreme AC router. 
On a side note, it seems like when I open the app then click on the "Watch You DVR" tab it takes exactly one minute for it to connect with my reciever when out of home. Then it starts working like it is supposed to.


----------



## texasbrit

Tried my android phone again. Goes into "registering my DVR", runs for a minute or so, then get the message "unfortunately directv has stopped".


----------



## nuspieds

For me, at home I often get only Test 6 failed; however, if I either click the "Try Again" button a couple of times or do a Live Streaming, when I go back to the test, *all* are successful.

When Test #6 fails, I can't download anything (I see download arrows, but they are all gray); however, not all my shows are listed. As soon as I get Test #6 green again, then I see the post-last-boot content I can download (and all the previous gray arrows for the other content have been removed).

When OOH, Test #6 always fails for me; however, I can still stream. This morning I did another delete and reinstall (iPhone) and for the longest while, the System Info indicated "OOH has not been setup" in the "Ports (TCP)" field. Now it says "8082/8083". I'm still confused about whether or not we need to do port forwarding like we had to for the GG.


----------



## HoTat2

Still can't register on Android app here on any Smartphone.

Just continually hangs on "Registering your DVR" and the spining pinwheel.

No timeout to an error message or anything. Just hangs there each time I try to setup MDVR service.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

nuspieds said:


> For me, at home I often get only Test 6 failed; however, if I either click the "Try Again" button a couple of times or do a Live Streaming, when I go back to the test, *all* are successful.
> 
> When Test #6 fails, I can't download anything (I see download arrows, but they are all gray); however, not all my shows are listed. As soon as I get Test #6 green again, then I see the post-last-boot content I can download (and all the previous gray arrows for the other content have been removed).
> 
> When OOH, Test #6 always fails for me; however, I can still stream. This morning I did another delete and reinstall (iPhone) and for the longest while, the System Info indicated "OOH has not been setup" in the "Ports (TCP)" field. Now it says "8082/8083". I'm still confused about whether or not we need to do port forwarding like we had to for the GG.


I too fail Test #6 sometimes in home but then shortly after, it will pass. OOH I can stream 201 and above but noting below. Also OOH, I only have a partial list of DVR recordings and ALWAYS fail test #6 and I too get, "OOH has not been setup".


----------



## Supramom2000

I tested my phone last night after it said there was a new update to the Android App. Everything worked fine. All tests passed, all recorded shows were listed. Now I am at work and it can't connect to my DVR at all. Just sits at "searching for DVR".


----------



## zmancartfan

gpg said:


> My iPad app appears to be working but still no OOH on my Android phone.


What's your Genie firmware version?


----------



## cpd5215

cpd5215 said:


> I too fail Test #6 sometimes in home but then shortly after, it will pass. OOH I can stream 201 and above but noting below. Also OOH, I only have a partial list of DVR recordings and ALWAYS fail test #6 and I too get, "OOH has not been setup".


It must be a Christmas miracle! I am happy to say that while out of home, I can watch all my channels including locals and see all my DVR playlist. I pass all six connectivity test. It seems to be working correctly in and out of home for the time being. An early Christmas present.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## healthycityboy

I can confirm that the DIRECTV app is working again in and outside my home network on both my iPhone 7+ and iPad. When I use it outside my home network, it is using ports 567 and 8083. Inside my home network it is using 8082 and 8083. I wonder how long it will last!


----------



## cpd5215

healthycityboy said:


> I can confirm that the DIRECTV app is working again in and outside my home network on both my iPhone 7+ and iPad. When I use it outside my home network, it is using ports 567 and 8083. Inside my home network it is using 8082 and 8083. I wonder how long it will last!


Awesome news! I also have the iPhone 7+ and are using those same ports.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twaller

The app now works out of home on wifi, but fails all connectivity tests on the LTE cellular network.


----------



## cpd5215

twaller said:


> The app now works out of home on wifi, but fails all connectivity tests on the LTE cellular network.


That's not good. It sounds like the app is working for some and still not for others. I was fortunate that it worked all last night and continues to work today while out of the home on a cell network. I wish I had some advice, but I didn't do anything special, it just started to work for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## healthycityboy

cpd5215 said:


> That's not good. It sounds like the app is working for some and still not for others. I was fortunate that it worked all last night and continues to work today while out of the home on a cell network. I wish I had some advice, but I didn't do anything special, it just started to work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## healthycityboy

Well, I knew it wasn't going to last long. My OOH has gone back to no longer working over LTE, but in home everything works fine. Get it together, DIRECTV!


----------



## healthycityboy

healthycityboy said:


> Well, I knew it wasn't going to last long. My OOH has gone back to no longer working over LTE, but in home everything works fine. Get it together, DIRECTV!


----------



## healthycityboy

You're not going to believe this. In my above post, I was reporting the results with my iPad. Everything appears to be working on my iPhone 7+. Like I said, get it together DIRECTV!


----------



## cpd5215

healthycityboy said:


> You're not going to believe this. In my above post, I was reporting the results with my iPad. Everything appears to be working on my iPhone 7+. Like I said, get it together DIRECTV!


Well that's decent news...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2

cpd5215 said:


> It must be a Christmas miracle! I am happy to say that while out of home, I can watch all my channels including locals and see all my DVR playlist. I pass all six connectivity test. It seems to be working correctly in and out of home for the time being. An early Christmas present.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still getting a "lump of coal" for Christmas here ...

Android app just flat out refuses to complete registration phase ....

Just hangs there each time...

Opened ports 567 and old GG ports 8082 and 8083, but still does no good.

A pathetic service from DIRECTV ...

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215

HoTat2 said:


> Still getting a "lump of coal" for Christmas here ...
> 
> Android app just flat out refuses to complete registration phase ....
> 
> Just hangs there each time...
> 
> Opened ports 567 and old GG ports 8082 and 8083, but still does no good.
> 
> A pathetic service from DIRECTV ...
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


You still have one more day till Christmas. LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

After reading that posts that MobileDVR is working, I loaded it again to my Galaxy S2 tablet. Downloaded a few shows to watch while traveling and no WiFi.

Everything seemed fine until about the 20 minute point of the show.

I still get a screen that says I have no WiFi and that I can only watch downloaded shows. Which was what I was doing. I then have to start the show over and use the slider to get back to where I left off.

Anyone else having this problem while watching a downloaded show?


----------



## compnurd

Is anyone else having an issue where you can't watch all of your recordings on your iOS device (don't show up under watch dvr recordings. Or only about a third of my recording have the ability for me to actually download to my device


----------



## compnurd

Seems this is tied to some bug in the current NR firmware.. I am usually very pro directv but this has be a little tweaked they havent addressed this yet


----------



## poppo

compnurd said:


> Is anyone else having an issue where you can't watch all of your recordings on your iOS device (don't show up under watch dvr recordings. Or only about a third of my recording have the ability for me to actually download to my device


Are you aware of the issue where if the DVR reboots, you no can download or stream (from the DVR) shows recorded prior to the reboot?


----------



## trh

poppo said:


> Are you aware of the issue where if the DVR reboots, you no can download or stream (from the DVR) shows recorded prior to the reboot?


I rebooted my HR44 last week, yet today I was watching on my tablet via MobileDVR download the movie "The Usual Suspects" that I recorded from Encore back on March 28th.


----------



## poppo

trh said:


> I rebooted my HR44 last week, yet today I was watching on my tablet via MobileDVR download the movie "The Usual Suspects" that I recorded from Encore back on March 28th.


Well, it is a known issue that many have complained about. But I don't know if it is only HR54s or not.


----------



## trh

poppo said:


> Well, it is a known issue that many have complained about. But I don't know if it is only HR54s or not.


Is this problem related to the mobile device iOS (e.g. App)? It seems a lot of iPad users have this problem.


----------



## poppo

trh said:


> Is this problem related to the mobile device iOS (e.g. App)? It seems a lot of iPad users have this problem.


No, it's a DVR firmware issue.


----------



## trh

poppo said:


> No, it's a DVR firmware issue.


I just rebooted my DVR (HR44) for the second time in the past week. All my shows on the DVR are available and can be downloaded to my Galaxy S2 tablet. (the ones I've played via download still stop after about 20 minutes though). My software is Oxc45 from 10/27.


----------



## poppo

trh said:


> I just rebooted my DVR (HR44) for the second time in the past week. All my shows on the DVR are available and can be downloaded to my Galaxy S2 tablet. (the ones I've played via download still stop after about 20 minutes though). My software is Oxc45 from 10/27.


I don't know if your issue is related or not. However, there is a known problem where a reboot of the DVR will not let the mobile apps see any recordings on the DVR made before the DVR was rebooted. I do not know if that is just a HR54 issue or not (or if it affects everyone), only that many have reported it. I can say with some certainty that the next NR will fix "that" issue.


----------



## chrised

Is MobileDVR still down for everyone? My system is less than two weeks old, so I don't know if I have a configuration issue or if this is a DirecTV issue since I am a first time user. The technical support rep on Directv's chat site tonight was worthless. He tried to insist that I cannot access my DVR recordings unless I'm on my home network.

I have everything else working. I can access my recordings when on wifi/home network. Switch to cell, and neither my phone or tablet works for dvr recordings. App says "Cannot connect to your DVR"

I installed a "sniffer" app on my phone, and the app seems to be trying to reach my DVR on its private IP address, and I saw port 8080 and 8082. My router is setup to support UPNP, and status screen shows mobile dvr server active, and my devices registered. Does anyone know what router port forwarding is required for this?

Is it normal for the STB Services port and Audio Services Port to be off? Mine reports N/A(202).


----------



## trh

poppo said:


> I don't know if your issue is related or not. However, there is a known problem where a reboot of the DVR will not let the mobile apps see any recordings on the DVR made before the DVR was rebooted. I do not know if that is just a HR54 issue or not (or if it affects everyone), only that many have reported it. I can say with some certainty that the next NR will fix "that" issue.


And what is your source on your NR fix?


----------



## dconfer

I got un update to the android app last night. I can now stream from outside my network. About time. I just tried it again and it still works. Version 4.9.306.


----------



## compnurd

trh said:


> And what is your source on your NR fix?


It has been fixed in the current firmware in CE testing


----------



## trh

compnurd said:


> It has been fixed in the current firmware in CE testing


Do you know if it has fixed the issue where the downloaded show I'm watching stops every 20 minutes to tell me I don't have WiFi and can only watch downloaded shows?


----------



## prushing

compnurd said:


> It has been fixed in the current firmware in CE testing


It isn't in the CE, it is in the updates to the DTV app that fixed it

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2

dconfer said:


> I got un update to the android app last night. I can now stream from outside my network. About time. I just tried it again and it still works. Version 4.9.306.


FINALLY! ...

Got the Andriod app to register with the latest update (though did have to uninstall and reinstall to get it to).

Interesting that all my recorded shows are displaying and as downloadable (i.e. down arrow icons are green on all of them). Even the very oldest ones now.

Wow ... haven't had it this good in a long time so I don't dare reboot if I can help it since I'm on the NR 0x0C45

But granted I haven't tested OOH yet, ...

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2

Just checked OOH ...

Streaming fine over 4G as well ...

It's a miracle so far, but not about to get comfortable with it by any means. Been disappointed way too many times with MDVR for that.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd

prushing said:


> It isn't in the CE, it is in the updates to the DTV app that fixed it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


Considering people on the current app version and whom are on the last NR are still having the issue.. It is not the App


----------



## prushing

compnurd said:


> Considering people on the current app version and whom are on the last NR are still having the issue.. It is not the App


It is as it is working on Android. I'm on an old CE from Nov before the issue started. I haven't downloaded since and the issue didn't start until after that. It was fixed around Christmas and the only update was to the app.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416

compnurd said:


> Considering people on the current app version and whom are on the last NR are still having the issue.. It is not the App


The app update came out last night, have any of those people posted since then saying they still have the issue?


----------



## compnurd

KyL416 said:


> The app update came out last night, have any of those people posted since then saying they still have the issue?


There has not been a iOS update for a week or two


----------



## compnurd

prushing said:


> It is as it is working on Android. I'm on an old CE from Nov before the issue started. I haven't downloaded since and the issue didn't start until after that. It was fixed around Christmas and the only update was to the app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


Considering this NR was released in October. You are on a newer firmware. Based on information from the other site. This has been going on for awhile


----------



## KyL416

compnurd said:


> There has not been a iOS update for a week or two


HoTat2, dconfer, and prushing are talking about the Android app, not the iOS app. There was an Android update that came out last night for both mobile and tablet.

Apple takes longer to approve updates for the app store, and with it being that holiday week, it will probably take even longer than usual for the iOS apps to get their updates.


----------



## compnurd

KyL416 said:


> HoTat2, dconfer, and prushing are talking about the Android app, not the iOS app. There was an Android update that came out last night for both mobile and tablet.
> 
> Apple takes longer to approve updates for the app store, and with it being that holiday week, it will probably take even longer than usual for the iOS apps to get their updates.


Something still isn't adding up if the current CE fixed the issue also then


----------



## KyL416

Issues can be addressed at both ends. The app could have been fixed to work with whatever changed on the NR to cause the break, while the CE just reverted that change so it works the previous way that older apps can handle. And a simple if/then statement in the code can make the updated app handle both cases.


----------



## poppo

prushing said:


> It is as it is working on Android. I'm on an old CE from Nov before the issue started. I haven't downloaded since and the issue didn't start until after that. It was fixed around Christmas and the only update was to the app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


The bottom line is as soon as the last NR came out, the issue with not being able to see recordings made prior to a reboot started for both ios and android apps (at least on my HR54 and for other people). There was at least one app update after the NR that did not fix it. I then downloaded the CE and the reboot issue instantly disappeared.

So if people have the latest mobile apps and are still on the NR and still have the problem, then logic dictates that it's in the DVR NR firmware.

I also know of at least 3 other people that went to the CE and it also fixed it for them.

Now is it possible that they did a kludge to the latest app to make it work for some people? Maybe, but I am not going back to the NR to find out.


----------



## chrised

dconfer said:


> I got un update to the android app last night. I can now stream from outside my network. About time. I just tried it again and it still works. Version 4.9.306.


That matched my version, which still didn't work. So, I uninstalled the application and started over. And surprise, it works now!

So, checking on my android LG tablet that didn't work yesterday. First thing I got was application update required. That now shows version 4.9.305 (Directv for tablets). Still not working.
Therefore, repeat same process. uninstall, start over. And now the tablet is working too.


----------



## HoTat2

poppo said:


> The bottom line is as soon as the last NR came out, the issue with not being able to see recordings made prior to a reboot started for both ios and android apps (at least on my HR54 and for other people). There was at least one app update after the NR that did not fix it. I then downloaded the CE and the reboot issue instantly disappeared.
> 
> So if people have the latest mobile apps and are still on the NR and still have the problem, then logic dictates that it's in the DVR NR firmware.
> 
> I also know of at least 3 other people that went to the CE and it also fixed it for them.
> 
> Now is it possible that they did a kludge to the latest app to make it work for some people? Maybe, but I am not going back to the NR to find out.


I guess you had a lot better luck than I did with the recent Genie CEs. As I tried two different ones myself on my Genie HR54-500, but had a number problems with them. Where the "My DIRECTV" icons would never populate, missing apps under the "Extras" menu that didn't seem to come back. VOD channels in the 1000s no longer worked. All Android DIRECTV apps became unregistered and wouldn't re-register. And the MDVR client list would never even appear under System info.

When these problems continued for a week I just gave up and had to revert back to the NR.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimC

And here we go again. Friday night I'm at work ready to watch gold rush. Try streaming from DVR to my iPhone and get network error. Same with all other recordings on my DVR. Super pissed right now because I've been waiting all day to watch it. Last straw D****TV ! Ordering X#####y tomorrow. I've had enough. I thought they finally fixed this mobile DVR issue. I guess not.


----------



## poppo

HoTat2 said:


> I guess you had a lot better luck than I did with the recent Genie CEs. As I tried two different ones myself on my Genie HR54-500, but had a number problems with them. Where the "My DIRECTV" icons would never populate, missing apps under the "Extras" menu that didn't seem to come back. VOD channels in the 1000s no longer worked. *All Android DIRECTV apps became unregistered and wouldn't re-register. And the MDVR client list would never even appear under System info.*


The highlighted part about android devices becoming unregistered had nothing to do with the CE and affected people on the NR too. The client list disappearing also happens with the NR (it happened to me while I was on the NR). As for the other problems, there is always a risk with a CE, but there have been very few reports of issues over the last 3 or 4 CEs.


----------



## HoTat2

Well .... a pleasant surprise I guess ...

Walked into the room just now and noticed the Genie was in the middle of rebooting for some reason. Naturally my heart sank thinking all my recorded shows would disappear in the app.

But to my shock they're all still there after the reboot and show as available for streaming or download (green down arrows highlighted). Even the very oldest recordings.

Wow ... hope it keeps up ... 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

Has the app refreshed? I seem to recall that it initially looked like they were still there but weren't. Have you tried to actually download one of those shows?

Also, DirecTV can sent a partial update that can fix an issue without rolling out a whole new NR. So maybe it is fixed. But I doubt is was something done on the mobile app because I am running a Kindle version that has not has an update for quite a while.


----------



## HoTat2

poppo said:


> Has the app refreshed? I seem to recall that it initially looked like they were still there but weren't. Have you tried to actually download one of those shows?
> 
> Also, DirecTV can sent a partial update that can fix an issue without rolling out a whole new NR. So maybe it is fixed. But I doubt is was something done on the mobile app because I am running a Kindle version that has not has an update for quite a while.


Whoops...

Sorry never responded here. Had to immediately run out on an important errand that lasted most of the remainder of yesterday.

But yeah, everything is still working here with MDVR service on the Android app. Even after refreshing the PlayList all recorded shows still display and I downloaded one of the newest and oldest recordings as a test and they both transcoded (or "prepared") and then dl'ed. Also it found the Genie and streamed OOH over my 4G connection just fine while out on my errand when I checked.

So MDVR is fully functional "for the time being at least."

Though as I said, I'm not about to get overconfident with this service by any means....

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub

Still pass all six tests but can't stream


----------



## dconfer

Mine worked for a day. It wont find my dvr again when trying to do OOH. Guess I spoke to soon.


----------



## cadfour

The iPhone app works for me now. Fingers Crossed!!!

IOS iPhone app version 4.9.101
Ports (out of home) 567/8083
IP address 1.2.3.4
Firmware hr44-1.0.0

It was quite a task to get it to work, and i am not even sure what caused it to work.
About 10 days ago reloading the app allowed me to stream out of home, but still had the pre-reboot recordings issue. Then about 5 days ago the app stopped working for no apparent reason, (no surprise there!). Out of frustration i just let it go....i didn't want to deal with it again.
Then on Jan. 1, my HR44 froze, but only the programming(???)....i could still navigate the menu, so i did a dvr reset from the menu screen. At that point, i decided to delete the app on my iPhone and reload it.
The first reinstall did not work. I couldn't see current recordings, and got the, 'it appears your dvr is in use or you are streaming from another device', message when trying to stream live.
Uninstalled the app, reinstalled and it hung up on the device registration process, and would not register. Uninstalled the app, reinstalled it, and went through the exact same process as the previous 2 times. This time i got past the device registration. All recordings showed and live streaming worked on my home Wifi.
I switch from Wifi to LTE and reopened the app. All recordings showed up and live streaming worked!!! It has been 2 days now and the app is still working! Will the next update break it again? We will see.


----------



## DrZ

My apologizes if this has been covered elsewhere but is there any rhyme or reason as to why the mobile DVR (out-of-home) sometimes works on an iPhone and sometimes not? About 50% of the time I get it to work and the other 50% it can't seem to connect. When I can't connect I get a Connectivity test #6 failure. Is it a timing issue? Does it sometimes take a really really long time to connect? Should I not touch anything whiles it's trying to connect? Is there a setting tweak I need to try?


----------



## Hotelone

I can also report that after many months both the iPhone and iPad apps now seem to work 100%, passed all six connectivity tests and all my recordings appear. It does take over two minutes before everything shows but it does seem to be working. I stopped forwarding all the "DirecTv ports" in my router over a month ago so apparently that's not necessary anymore.


----------



## trh

Mine is working much better, but still having issues.

Equipment: HR44 and an Android tablet. I downloaded and watched three 1-hour shows this week. All three of them stopped playing between the 30-45 minutes into the show. Twice I was kicked all the way out of the DIRECTV App. Once I stayed in the App. But all three required that I restart the show and I had to use the slider to get to the part where I was watching when I got kicked out. 

So better, but not 100% yet. (And I don't use streaming, so I haven't bothered to check that out).


----------



## mrdobolina

HR44 and mostly on my Android Tablet here. I'm surprised no one has mentioned the return of the 30 second skip forward button when watching shows downloaded from your DVR. 

All in all it seems to me that they are making some progress. Even though I feel like I must delete and reinstall the app every time there is an update to it, I think stability has been improving. At least as far as the preparing and downloading of shows goes. The app itself seems to stop playing and either boot me out of the app or restart the app at least once per show being played. Annoying, yes, but hopefully something that will be easy for the programmers to address in the next update.


----------



## trh

I always had 30 second skip on my GenieGo. And since I'm just now getting Mobile DVR to work, I didn't know it wasn't part of the original release on the MobileDVR.


----------



## TimC

In case anyone is interested, I switched to X-1 last week. It's not that I was unhappy with the PQ of DTV. But I got a better deal with bundling internet and TV and don't have mobile DVR issues. Anyway, compared to the mobile DVR issues we were all having with DTV, I have not had any with X1. Everything I record on my DVR backs up to the cloud and whenever I play back out of home I get the cloud copy. Virtually no lag and can skip through commercials faster than Mobile DVR could. Recording capacity could be better. I liked the 1tb that DTV has, but so far I have been able to manage my DVR and not run out of space.


----------



## mrdobolina

That is interesting, TimC, thanks for sharing. I was just wondering about experiences with X1's TVE app and how it worked with DVR'd shows. I found some forums with people complaining about the app, but as we all know, people generally go to online forums to complain about issues with stuff vs. going to compliment things.


----------



## Billzebub

TimC said:


> In case anyone is interested, I switched to X-1 last week. It's not that I was unhappy with the PQ of DTV. But I got a better deal with bundling internet and TV and don't have mobile DVR issues. Anyway, compared to the mobile DVR issues we were all having with DTV, I have not had any with X1. Everything I record on my DVR backs up to the cloud and whenever I play back out of home I get the cloud copy. Virtually no lag and can skip through commercials faster than Mobile DVR could. Recording capacity could be better. I liked the 1tb that DTV has, but so far I have been able to manage my DVR and not run out of space.


I've posted about this before. I have DIRECTV at home and XFINITY X1 at my apartment in Harrisburg. While overall I prefer DIRECTV the mobile DVR experience is far surperior with the X1


----------



## TimC

mrdobolina said:


> That is interesting, TimC, thanks for sharing. I was just wondering about experiences with X1's TVE app and how it worked with DVR'd shows. I found some forums with people complaining about the app, but as we all know, people generally go to online forums to complain about issues with stuff vs. going to compliment things.


The thing I like about it most is that I can use it to watch recorded shows and manage my DVR from my phone, tablet or laptop, unlike mobile DVR that only allowed viewing on phones and tablets after they took away the GenieGo. The PQ seems better and it FF and rewinds quickly. I guess I was lucky enough to have been able to use mobile DVR from my HR-54 and then compare that to X1's Cloud DVR. If DTV can incorporate cloud technology they would have a leg in the race.


----------



## mpie314

Have the iPad and iPhone apps.
lately I've noticed not all of my records show up in the watch on device option but when I change to watch on TV option all of my recordings show up. Passes all 6 Connectivity tests. Not sure if this is a common problem or what. Beyond frustrated with this app ever since they got rid of the GenieGO.


----------



## trh

Today another issue with my Mobile DVR downloads. The program (Android) continues to stop around the 30-minute mark to tell me I have no Internet and that I can only watch shows that I've downloaded. Again, I'm in a plane w/o internet and I AM watching a show that I've downloaded. 

Back to the screen to restart the show and I have to use the slider to find the point I was at last when I was kicked out. 

But then, while watching NetFlix downloaded show, I get a pop-up that says "We're Sorry, DIRECTV App has stopped working." I didn't have the app open and after this happened, I restarted my tablet and went back into NetFlix. 30 minutes later, another pop-up from the DIRECTV App.

The DIRECTV Mobile DVR app is working better than it did when first introduced, but for me, it still is a thorn in my side.


----------



## IndianBird

I've come to the conclusion mobile DVR is garbage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axdavies62

IndianBird said:


> I've come to the conclusion mobile DVR is garbage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are being unkind to garbage!


----------



## mrdobolina

trh said:


> Today another issue with my Mobile DVR downloads. The program (Android) continues to stop around the 30-minute mark to tell me I have no Internet and that I can only watch shows that I've downloaded. Again, I'm in a plane w/o internet and I AM watching a show that I've downloaded.
> 
> Back to the screen to restart the show and I have to use the slider to find the point I was at last when I was kicked out.
> 
> But then, while watching NetFlix downloaded show, I get a pop-up that says "We're Sorry, DIRECTV App has stopped working." I didn't have the app open and after this happened, I restarted my tablet and went back into NetFlix. 30 minutes later, another pop-up from the DIRECTV App.
> 
> The DIRECTV Mobile DVR app is working better than it did when first introduced, but for me, it still is a thorn in my side.


I agree, it is working much better when compared to the first iterations of the integrated app with mobile DVR. the constant stopping of the app and interference with other apps (I was streaming Netflix today and the stream stopped because I got a popup saying the DIRECTV app has stopped) is extremely frustrating. Every show I watch, whether it is downloaded to my tablet or streaming through the app, freezes and crashes the app at some point during the show. I then have to start the show over from the beginning in the app. I have started pausing the shows I watch, exiting the app, and then re-starting the app on my own and that seems to work. Same frustration, but at least the shows pick back up where I left off.


----------



## peds48

mrdobolina said:


> I agree, it is working much better when compared to the first iterations of the integrated app with mobile DVR. the constant stopping of the app and interference with other apps (I was streaming Netflix today and the stream stopped because I got a popup saying the DIRECTV app has stopped) is extremely frustrating. Every show I watch, whether it is downloaded to my tablet or streaming through the app, freezes and crashes the app at some point during the show. I then have to start the show over from the beginning in the app. I have started pausing the shows I watch, exiting the app, and then re-starting the app on my own and that seems to work. Same frustration, but at least the shows pick back up where I left off.


That may be an OS issue as that won't happen with iOS as no app can "affect" another app directly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

peds48 said:


> That may be an OS issue as that won't happen with iOS as no app can "affect" another app directly.


Whatever it is, it is a major inconvenience. And one that I would think would show up during testing....

And since MobileDVR came out, NetFlix and Amazon both came out with apps to download and watch some of their shows offline. Not a single problem with either one of those apps.


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> Whatever it is, it is a major inconvenience. And one that I would think would show up during testing....
> 
> And since MobileDVR came out, NetFlix and Amazon both came out with apps to download and watch some of their shows offline. Not a single problem with either one of those apps.


Point was that it may not be up to DIRECTV to fix this particular issue. I never mentioned anything about downloading.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

peds48 said:


> Point was that it may not be up to DIRECTV to fix this particular issue.


Then who is supposed to fix this?


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> Then who is supposed to fix this?


If is an OS issue, then who ever makes it. Google? Don't know.... with so many ways to distribute Android I have no idea....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

peds48 said:


> If is an OS issue, then who ever makes it. Google? Don't know.... with so many ways to distribute Android I have no idea....


And here I was thinking it was the App developer's job to write a program that works with the OS.

NetFlix and Amazon streaming & downloading apps work without any glitches.


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> And here I was thinking it was the App developer's job to write a program that works with the OS.
> 
> NetFlix and Amazon streaming & downloading apps work without any glitches.


So the OS is perfect and never glitches. Yeah right. Let's ask Windows. 20 plus years and still cant get it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbronstein

I constantly have the DirecTV app crash on my phone when I'm not even using it. I'll be using some other app and get a message that DirecTV has stopped working. Given that I've never had this happen with any other app, I'd say it's an issue with the app and not the OS (Android).


----------



## peds48

dbronstein said:


> I constantly have the DirecTV app crash on my phone when I'm not even using it. I'll be using some other app and get a message that DirecTV has stopped working. Given that I've never had this happen with any other app, I'd say it's an issue with the app and not the OS (Android).


Isn't the OS' job to manage the background processes? Or is Android different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

It raises an interesting question. Is DIRECTV using a feature in the OS that others aren't by keeping the app working on something in the background and having a time out feature for it while others don't use a time out feature with their apps in the background and therefore it's not even a bug, just an anomaly in that someone is actually using what is allowed that no one else is?

Honest question because I am not sure what the heck the answer is?

I assume if the person where to close (I assume you can complete close without logging out on android too) the app this wouldn't happen?


----------



## trh

inkahauts said:


> I assume if the person where to close (I assume you can complete close without logging out on android too) the app this wouldn't happen?


Nope.

I have exited out of the DIRECTV app, but I still get their pop-up.
I have done a Close All and still get it.
Today, I will restart my device and check to see what happens.


----------



## HoTat2

trh said:


> Nope.
> 
> I have exited out of the DIRECTV app, but I still get their pop-up.
> I have done a Close All and still get it.
> Today, I will restart my device and check to see what happens.


Is there any kind of "force stop" option for the app in the settings?

I know that the Samsung Galaxy series had that option on their Smartphones at least, but I notice on my new LG it doesn't. Nor does the LG have the option to clear the app's cache like the Samsung did.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub

I don't know what changed but streaming is working again on my iPad.


----------



## trh

HoTat2 said:


> Is there any kind of "force stop" option for the app in the settings?
> 
> I know that the Samsung Galaxy series had that option on their Smartphones at least, but I notice on my new LG it doesn't. Nor does the LG have the option to clear the app's cache like the Samsung did.


Yes. Under Applications/Applications Manger, I select the DIRECTV app and there is a Force Stop. I'll also try that to see if I can stop the pop-ups.


----------



## mrdobolina

I'm thinking that the gui that popped up while I was watching Netflix yesterday telling me that the DIRECTV app had stopped simply paused what I was watching on the Netflix app. I was watching a video I recorded today and the popup came up and did not stop or pause what I was watching.


----------



## mgmrick

My dtv app crashed no less than 6 times today....was not even using it.

Samsung s6


----------



## Barry in Conyers

Mobile DVR works fine with my Galaxy S5 on my home network, but I don't have any interest in watching recorded shows on a 5" screen when a 50" screen is available.

OOH is still an endless do-loop of "Loading Playlist..." / "Searching for DVR..." / "Can't Connect to DVR. Tap here to try again."

I don't necessarily like all the apps on my phone, but Mobile DVR is the only one that flat-out does not work as advertised.

Maybe the head code monkey will get a grip on the coconut someday.


----------



## tlarseth

I have been been told this is a known issue that is being worked on. It happened on iOS last year, and they took forever to fix it.


----------



## dbronstein

peds48 said:


> Isn't the OS' job to manage the background processes? Or is Android different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the developers' job to make sure their app works with the OS. When only one app continually crashes while the rest of the apps on my phone don't, it is likely a problem with that app, not the OS.


----------



## peds48

dbronstein said:


> It's the developers' job to make sure their app works with the OS.


not necessarily, when Apple updated their iOS to 10, Apple disable a Bluetooth stacked that was required for one of the apps that controls my smart lock while the app was in the background.

So yeah, the OS can break a fully working app.

iOS 10 bug will disable Kevo smart lock's Touch-To-Open feature pending fix from Apple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

Good point Peds.

Except in this case, the DIRECTV App wasn't working for many/most people and then an App update came out and then the app was working. Another data point that would indicate it is the DIRECTV app that is the reason this thread is now over 600 posts.


----------



## peds48

trh said:


> Good point Peds.
> 
> Except in this case, the DIRECTV App wasn't working for many/most people and then an App update came out and then the app was working. Another data point that would indicate it is the DIRECTV app that is the reason this thread is now over 600 posts.


I never say that the entire reason the app is wonky is because of the OS. I just simply stated that the OS MAY have something to do with the crashing. Not a guarantee but more like an observation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh

peds48 said:


> I never say that the entire reason the app is wonky is because of the OS. I just simply stated that the OS MAY have something to do with the crashing. Not a guarantee but more like an observation.


And that is why I started off my Reply with "Good point Peds".


----------



## nuspieds

So for the past several days, the app on my iPhone has not been displaying my Playlist content completely (i.e., shows were missing), streaming was fine, but nothing was downloadable. Even if there was a reboot of my HR44, I figured that the very latest shows should've been downloadable as in the past, but nothing. iPhone downloading is not a priority for me, since I still use the GenieGO on my PC for offline viewing. But I do keep tabs on this app to see what's the latest as far as bugs/functionality/fixes/etc.

This morning I decided to uninstall and reinstall the app because it really was strange that for days it was not seeing all my content. Well, what a surprise I received! Not only is it accurately showing all of my content, _but the old, old, old HR44 content--all of it!--is now downloadable! 
_
Of course, I was skeptical, so I even rebooted my iPhone.  Lo and behold, same result!

Once again, _still_ skeptical, so I decided to do a download of a show I recorded back on June 4, 2016. Lo and behold, it downloaded and I was able to play it! Wow!!! 

Is anyone else seeing this same behavior?


----------



## mrdobolina

Is the app an updated version, nuspieds?? I am finding that when they update the app the best thing to do is uninstall it and then re-install it. It sucks because it loses all of the series downloads you have set up, but everything works much better than simply updating the app without uninstalling.


----------



## HoTat2

IndianBird said:


> I've come to the conclusion mobile DVR is garbage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So is its new related cousin, the "DIRECTV Now" service so far apparently. ...

Writer on the NYP ...

DirecTV Now is a total disaster | New York Post

Concluding remark of the article;



> ... I can't wait to go back to Sling. I paid for 30 days of DirecTV Now so I'm determined to get my money's worth. But on Day 31, **I'll be Slinging my DirecTV Now subscription in the garbage.**


Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416

Talk about an article from a clueless writer with an agenda. "Forced to sit through commercials for network on demand"....that's far from a DirecTV Now only thing. Even Hulu's "no commercials" add-on still has some ads for the latest network content. The only one that doesn't is CBS All Access...if you opt for their $9.99 plan.

Funny thing, he didn't bother mentioning the stuff people have actual gripes with, like the lack of RSN alternates which really affects subregional areas like Charlotte. (Something PS Vue also dealt with in their early days when they first went national and had to remove FSN from everywhere except for the main city of each region for a few months)

His complaint about how On Demand is sorted is only true if you only venture into the main VOD portal where they highlight available content under various categories for those who don't know what specifc show they want to watch. Obviously he didn't bother clicking the Networks tab which lists everything by channel for those looking for a specific show or network. (Compare that to most cable providers who dump everything under one VOD channel and you have to dive down to 30 different categories until you find which category they put general entertainment channels like TNT, Spike or TBS)

Funny how he didn't mention the big thing that happened Sunday Night. Since they have to use the TV Everywhere streams for certain channels, you don't get content the networks don't have the streaming rights to. i.e. The Golden Globes weren't available on DirecTV Now, Sling TV, PS Vue or the NBC app since NBC doesn't have a streaming rights deal with the Hollywood Foreign Press who produces the show. But of course since that already got traction in the media earlier this week, he can't claim that as a DirecTV Now only problem when the provider he said he's going to jump to also had the problem. (I wonder if an initial draft of this article claimed so anyway, since early on he mentioned Award Shows)


----------



## nuspieds

mrdobolina said:


> Is the app an updated version, nuspieds?? I am finding that when they update the app the best thing to do is uninstall it and then re-install it. It sucks because it loses all of the series downloads you have set up, but everything works much better than simply updating the app without uninstalling.


Yes, it is an updated version. I noticed that it was because of the login screen; it had changed from the last time I did an install.

Oh, that definitely sucks about losing the downloads but until this app becomes more mature and stable, sometimes that uninstall and reinstall may be the best option to resolve an issue. I don't have any downloads setup, so uninstalling and reinstalling doesn't affect me, fortunately.

By the way, the version of the app is 4.9.101.


----------



## IndianBird

HoTat2 said:


> So is its new related cousin, the "DIRECTV Now" service so far apparently. ...
> 
> Writer on the NYP ...
> 
> DirecTV Now is a total disaster | New York Post
> 
> Concluding remark of the article;
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


I've enjoyed DTV Now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450

nuspieds said:


> Yes, it is an updated version. I noticed that it was because of the login screen; it had changed from the last time I did an install.
> 
> Oh, that definitely sucks about losing the downloads but until this app becomes more mature and stable, sometimes that uninstall and reinstall may be the best option to resolve an issue. I don't have any downloads setup, so uninstalling and reinstalling doesn't affect me, fortunately.
> 
> By the way, the version of the app is 4.9.101.


 For somehow I now have 4.9.306 which does NOT have the option to play your playlist away from home.


----------



## nuspieds

dod1450 said:


> For somehow I now have 4.9.306 which does NOT have the option to play your playlist away from home.


You're using what OS/mobile device? I'm on iOS.


----------



## dod1450

nuspieds said:


> You're using what OS/mobile device? I'm on iOS.


android


----------



## mgmrick

Just got update for dtv app....

In one word.... fail... cant even see my dvr now

Since the only internet I have is metered I have outside internet blocked. Unblocked it and still no dvr connect while on home network.

Also can't connect with my pc using genieGo software. Both devices connected to dvr yesterday

Wake up this morning the droid app working on phone ( I did not do anything).... the geneGo app on my pc still does not work.


----------



## dbronstein

peds48 said:


> not necessarily, when Apple updated their iOS to 10, Apple disable a Bluetooth stacked that was required for one of the apps that controls my smart lock while the app was in the background.
> 
> So yeah, the OS can break a fully working app.
> 
> iOS 10 bug will disable Kevo smart lock's Touch-To-Open feature pending fix from Apple
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is why they release the OS to developers prior to rolling it out. The developers have plenty of opportunity to test their apps with the OS upgrades.


----------



## peds48

dbronstein said:


> This is why they release the OS to developers prior to rolling it out. The developers have plenty of opportunity to test their apps with the OS upgrades.


This was a last minute change by Apple. I had the BETA of iOS 10 without any issue. It was when it went GM that the issue was noticed. Sorry, but even though you deny, the OS can indeed cause issue to some apps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo

Well over a month ago I had submitted some issue reports to DirecTV about the app issues describing the problems including clearly stating I had uninstalled and reinstalled the apps. Every few weeks I would get an "escalation e-mail" telling me they were still working on a solution.


> Greetings ,
> 
> We appreciate your patience as we work with our engineering team on this issue. We appreciate your loyalty as a customer and apologize for the inconvenience this has caused.
> 
> Thank you for choosing DIRECTV!


Today I got 2 e-mails. One for the ios issues and one for android issues stating a solution has been found, and that the escalation was closed.

The ios "solution" was:


> Reboot STB/Genie Launch DTV APP and attempt to access MDVR channels from Live Guide.


For the android:


> From the Android Home screen, select Settings. Scroll down and tap Application Manager. Scroll down in the Downloaded list and tap the name of the app. Tap Force Stop to fully close the application on your device. Relaunch App




I really want the job working for DirecTV where I can get paid to copy/paste update e-mails every few weeks, and then copy/paste a solution that does not even address the issues that were submitted and tell the customer the case has been closed.


----------



## dbronstein

peds48 said:


> This was a last minute change by Apple. I had the BETA of iOS 10 without any issue. It was when it went GM that the issue was noticed. Sorry, but even though you deny, the OS can indeed cause issue to some apps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The DirecTV app continues to crash constantly on my phone when I am not even using it. My last android update was at least a couple of months ago. You can't blame this on the OS. Why are you such a big apologist for DirecTV?


----------



## dbronstein

poppo said:


> I really want the job working for DirecTV where I can get paid to copy/paste update e-mails every few weeks, and then copy/paste a solution that does not even address the issues that were submitted and tell the customer the case has been closed.


Even better is to the job troubleshooting the Verizon NFL app. I was having a problem with it crashing while watching a game a few weeks ago. Their response was to completely uninstall the app and reinstall it. Except it's impossible to do that because it's a factory app and you can only roll it back to the original version.


----------



## peds48

dbronstein said:


> The DirecTV app continues to crash constantly on my phone when I am not even using it. My last android update was at least a couple of months ago. You can't blame this on the OS. Why are you such a big apologist for DirecTV?


Re-read my posts one more time, all I said was an "observation" meaning that there is a possibility that the OS can mess up an app. I never said for sure that such was or was not the case here just a possibility. If you want to attack someone, that would be DIRECTV not me. You are barking at the wrong tree here bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samthegam

I can't get OOH working on my iPhone 7 Plus with iOS 10.2 on T-Mobile. My app version is 4.9.101. HR 44-500 with 0xca9 software. I am connected with internet via coax. Also when I attempt to start network services I get this error "Unable to start Network Services (818)" I get the same error on an HR 24-500. I have rebooted my router, modem and nothing. Using Netgear CM600 with Charter Spectrum. Not sure if not being able to connect to network services is why my OOH is not working. Streaming within the home works fine.


----------



## mgmrick

Keeping up with the constant updates on dtv app. It seems to be working pretty good streaming live tv on our phones. I streamed 10gb of data free video (2 days) per my bill.
However my wifes iphone is not showing data free using dtv app..... a ticket has been opened with att


----------



## NR4P

samthegam said:


> I can't get OOH working on my iPhone 7 Plus with iOS 10.2 on T-Mobile. My app version is 4.9.101. HR 44-500 with 0xca9 software. I am connected with internet via coax. Also when I attempt to start network services I get this error "Unable to start Network Services (818)" I get the same error on an HR 24-500. I have rebooted my router, modem and nothing. Using Netgear CM600 with Charter Spectrum. Not sure if not being able to connect to network services is why my OOH is not working. Streaming within the home works fine.


 Network services has nothing to do with mDVR inconsistency and poor performance.
The iOS products seem to do OOH fine, the Androids are still an issue.

Assuming you have deleted the app and reinstalled from scratch, try to elevate to tech support at Directv and go beyond the level 1 AT&T CSRs in the Philippines.


----------



## IndianBird

NR4P said:


> Network services has nothing to do with mDVR inconsistency and poor performance.
> The iOS products seem to do OOH fine, the Androids are still an issue.
> 
> Assuming you have deleted the app and reinstalled from scratch, try to elevate to tech support at Directv and go beyond the level 1 AT&T CSRs in the Philippines.


My iOS products don't take do OOH and haven't in months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgmrick

Having issues in home....

my android att phone see's my genie play list and not our hd dvr play list
the wifes iphone att phone see's our hd dvr playlist and not the genie play list


----------



## peds48

mgmrick said:


> Having issues in home....
> 
> my android att phone see's my genie play list and not our hd dvr play list
> the wifes iphone att phone see's our hd dvr playlist and not the genie play list


Start with the basics and make sure they are being filtered.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samthegam

NR4P said:


> Network services has nothing to do with mDVR inconsistency and poor performance.
> The iOS products seem to do OOH fine, the Androids are still an issue.
> 
> Assuming you have deleted the app and reinstalled from scratch, try to elevate to tech support at Directv and go beyond the level 1 AT&T CSRs in the Philippines.


I reinstalled and can get OOH working while on wifi just won't work over LTE


----------



## mgmrick

Has anyone seen this issue... niether dtv or att support have any answers


----------



## inkahauts

samthegam said:


> I reinstalled and can get OOH working while on wifi just won't work over LTE


Just in case, I'll ask... Did you change the setting to allow ooh over lte? It defaults to off I believe.


----------



## inkahauts

mgmrick said:


> Has anyone seen this issue... niether dtv or att support have any answers
> View attachment 28600


What's the question? Why does one show as ppv and the other not? How did you get that pulled up on the screens? And one is a plus and the other isn't right?


----------



## mgmrick

Yes why does one show have a cost?
Yes one is a plus the other is not. That should not make any difference


----------



## zmancartfan

mgmrick said:


> Yes why does one show have a cost?
> Yes one is a plus the other is not. That should not make any difference


I had a very similar issue in December, although it was through the Genie itself. Wonder if it's related?

I smart searched for A Christmas Story. It showed as being available on both PPV and as a VOD download from TBS. when I selected the TBS entry from the results list, no matter what it would default to the PPV version and would ask me to confirm the $3.99 charge. There was no way to go through the results list to get the VOD version to download for no cost.

I had to go to the TBS VOD page and select from there.

I know it's not the same issue you're reporting here, but it sure seems like DirecTV is going out of their way, both on mobile and set top, to push downloaded versions of programs at every chance they get.

In your case, is that a cell signal indicator on the upper left? Is it possible you weren't connected to wifi or the same wifi network? Why doesn't the right show the same indicator?

Also, does it make a difference that it appears that you have location services (or whatever it's called) turned on on the one on the left? I see an arrow in the icons on the upper right that's not there on the right device.

Looks like you also have Bluetooth turned on or connected on the left.

I have no idea if any of this would or should matter. But if they're not exactly the same in terms of settings or connections, anything could be the cause.


----------



## NR4P

mgmrick said:


> Has anyone seen this issue... niether dtv or att support have any answers
> View attachment 28600


Phone on left has the Location services symbol on. One on the right does not.
I wonder if it's related to that and one is pulling from VOD and the other from your DVR?


----------



## mgmrick

Great thoughts on the phone difference. First they both should have been on WiFi same wifi as my dvr. Another issue that movie is not on my dvr. Also I have never come across a cost for vod on my dvr...is this new?


----------



## peds48

mgmrick said:


> Great thoughts on the phone difference. First they both should have been on WiFi same wifi as my dvr. Another issue that movie is not on my dvr. Also I have never come across a cost for vod on my dvr...is this new?


DIRECTV for a long time has provided VOD PPV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgmrick

Yes but this was channel 288...not a channel in the 100.s.. and that does not explain no charge on one phone and a charge on another phone


----------



## inkahauts

How did you get the show up on the screen? 

I haven't tried this particular movie but I'm believe it's like a search in the DVR. You do a search and it might show you both the ppv version with no commercials etc and a version off of one channels on demand content that may have commercials.


----------



## mgmrick

Not sure what your question is. Watch on phone scroll thru channel list..click on a show


----------



## peds48

mgmrick said:


> Yes but this was channel 288...not a channel in the 100.s.. and that does not explain no charge on one phone and a charge on another phone


This is a long standing "bug" and is really not a bug as is a business decision that they decided prioritized PPV over those included in your subscription.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mgmrick

This is not a ppv issue.... I tested a show per tech support the show included commercials. It does not show the charge on either my dtv account or att account. Best they can come up with the app needs more work


----------



## samthegam

inkahauts said:


> Just in case, I'll ask... Did you change the setting to allow ooh over lte? It defaults to off I believe.


Yes cellular data is turned on for OOH. Over LTE all connection tests fail and I get error that DVR can't be found.


----------



## mpie314

My iPad app seems to be working OOH on WiFi while at work, able to watch all channels and picking up my shows on DVR. When I go to settings>DVR Access>system info it looks connected but keeps crashing whenever I select network assistant, but other than that works fine. On my iPhone, OOH WiFI, its not picking up all my DVR shows but is picking up channels. When I go to network assistant on that it passes all tests where previously would not. Looks like they are moving in the right direction finally


----------



## twaller

My Mobile DVR for iOS seems to be working correctly now on my iPhone 6s. Both wifi and cellular pass all of the connection tests.


----------



## samthegam

twaller said:


> My Mobile DVR for iOS seems to be working correctly now on my iPhone 6s. Both wifi and cellular pass all of the connection tests.


Same here on my iPhone 7 Plus.


----------



## IndianBird

twaller said:


> My Mobile DVR for iOS seems to be working correctly now on my iPhone 6s. Both wifi and cellular pass all of the connection tests.





samthegam said:


> Same here on my iPhone 7 Plus.


Lucky Ducks. I updated again to new app update today and still can't get it to register.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuspieds

v4.9.403 was updated on my iPhone yesterday and all the connectivity tests still pass; however, I am OOH and I no longer have the ability to request preparations (i.e., no more enabled/green download arrows). The disabled/grey download arrows still initially appear, then after a few seconds or so disappear, but it is staying in that loop, rather than presenting me with the enabled/green download arrows.

I, too, have been 100% fine with OOH over LTE and Wi-Fi but as of this update, the only loss I am seeing is the ability to request preparations; the DVR Playlist is correct and up-to-date.


----------



## trh

nuspieds said:


> v4.9.403 was updated on my iPhone yesterday and all the connectivity tests still pass; however, I am OOH and I no longer have the ability to request preparations (i.e., no more enabled/green download arrows). The disabled/grey download arrows still initially appear, then after a few seconds or so disappear, but it is staying in that loop, rather than presenting me with the enabled/green download arrows.
> 
> I, too, have been 100% fine with OOH over LTE and Wi-Fi but as of this update, the only loss I am seeing is the ability to request preparations; the DVR Playlist is correct and up-to-date.


Turn your Auto prepare on and then everything will be transcoded for downloading. But you can't download to your devices while OOH.


----------



## poppo

Anyone try the new iPad version released the other day?


----------



## IndianBird

poppo said:


> Anyone try the new iPad version released the other day?


Yeah. I still can't get Mobile DVR working. Can't get either phone or iPad to register.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianBird

Upon further review. 

I finally got them registered. Had to red button reset the box again and gave it the old college try and I got both iPhone 7 Plus and iPad Pro registered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub

poppo said:


> Anyone try the new iPad version released the other day?


For the first time ever I updated the app when on the road and am able to stream without first opening at my home. Have they addressed the problem of being able to watch downloaded episodes when you have no network connection?


----------



## nuspieds

trh said:


> Turn your Auto prepare on and then everything will be transcoded for downloading. But you can't download to your devices while OOH.


No, I don't want everything transcoded. There's a lot of content I record that I am only interested in watching from home.


----------



## zmancartfan

Billzebub said:


> For the first time ever I updated the app when on the road and am able to stream without first opening at my home. Have they addressed the problem of being able to watch downloaded episodes when you have no network connection?


I did the same thing. I watched the first half of a transcoded movie in the airport on Monday, but apparently I had been connected to wifi at the time. I tried to resume on the plane when connected to an internal-only wifi connection (no actual internet), and it wouldn't load.

The next morning I noticed there was an update to the iPad app, and I figured I had nothing to lose. I was pleasantly surprised that it quickly pulled up my in-home DVR content including material that had recorded the night before. I was able to stream that content at the hotel.

I don't know if the on-the-plane-won't-play problem was fixed (I didn't try it), but at least the app update didn't require it to be connected to the same home wifi before it would even function at all.

For what it's worth, one upside to this whole thing is that I'm finally getting my money's worth from Netflix by downloading material from their app. DirecTV's loss is Netflix's (and Amazon's) gain.


----------



## NR4P

zmancartfan said:


> I did the same thing. I watched the first half of a transcoded movie in the airport on Monday, but apparently I had been connected to wifi at the time. * I tried to resume on the plane when connected to an internal-only wifi connection (no actual internet), and it wouldn't load.*
> 
> For what it's worth, one upside to this whole thing is that I'm finally getting my money's worth from Netflix by downloading material from their app. DirecTV's loss is Netflix's (and Amazon's) gain.


If you are connected to Wi-Fi but it's not connected to the internet, that just means the app was continually trying to find the internet. It may have worked if you just shut down Wi-Fi completely. That would be good to know.

And I agree, Netflix's implementation is very good. Very fast downloads, and very fast start up when on a plane without internet.


----------



## poppo

I went ahead and updated my iPad (uninstalled old version first). While they may have fixed some OOH stuff, they did not fix other issues. Specifically the play list auto-update still does not always properly update the playlist. A downswipe update will usually work. How hard can it be to fix that? <sigh>


----------



## IndianBird

You know, I wish they'd move the entire app more toward the DirectvNow look and feel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmancartfan

NR4P said:


> If you are connected to Wi-Fi but it's not connected to the internet, that just means the app was continually trying to find the internet. It may have worked if you just shut down Wi-Fi completely. That would be good to know.
> 
> And I agree, Netflix's implementation is very good.


Right. But once you've "broken" the app by trying to load your download list without functional internet, you can't "fix" it by shutting down the internet connection and reloading. You have to "reset" it by first connecting to functional internet and then reloading.

That's been a LONG standing bug (years) that I wish they would fix.

Amazon Prime video is also equally as good as Netflix. They both run complete circles around DirecTV.

Frankly, once my discounts end I'm sure I'll downgrade my DirecTV package to remove all of the movie channels I subscribe to. I currently subscribe to all of them simply because of the download function when I travel. But now that 1) the picture quality of the DirecTV app completely sucks on downloaded material as compared to what we used to have with the GenieGO, and 2) I have alternatives that are much better and infinitely more reliable, I don't see the value in paying an extra $50 a month or so to DirecTV anymore.

So good job, DirecTV. You had a very happy customer that paid you an extra $600 per year (give or take), and you decided to kiss it goodbye by breaking what used to work.


----------



## twaller

Connectivity test number 6 is failing again on iOS iPhone.☹


----------



## cpd5215

twaller said:


> Connectivity test number 6 is failing again on iOS iPhone.☹


Same here when OOH

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTat2

zmancartfan said:


> ... Amazon Prime video is also equally as good as Netflix. They both run complete circles around DirecTV. ....


Regularly use the Netflix app on my TIVO OTA which works fine and like the service.

However, while the APV app works fine on my TIVO as well, to me the service is not, as everything is PPV.

Thought I was very lucky when my neice, who subscribes to AP yearly let me use her log in credentials, and was in business with APV given all the advertising hype about the free unlimited access to the APV movie library for AP subs.

Not so, as it turned out to be just that ... "HYPE." Almost everything is still showing as PPV even with AP.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadfour

What a rollercoaster ride this app (iPhone) has been. It seems the last few versions of this app actually worked for me! The only caveat being that at each upgrade the app would no longer work until i uninstalled, reinstalled...and proceeded with all the logins and registering my device. It was a minor glitch i could live with.
It seems this latest version that just came out is a dud. I can no longer connect to my dvr. I will of course keep trying a few more times, but i have not been successful for the last few installs.
It was a good run....but it appears they just cant keep a good thing going.

(connectivity test number 6 is not working here also)


----------



## cadfour

I sometimes think that Directv is so obsessed with keeping people from stealing their service that the end result is that it makes their software so complicated with safeguards, that it's always 'buggy', and thus makes the service so unenjoyable and unreliable for the actual paying subscriber. It appears they designed their software with stealing safeguards being the number one priority, and reliability to paying subscribers being a distant second. 
Netflix service seems to have designed their software the other way around. It's as though they designed it to be reliable first with safeguards second. I am allowed to stream up to 4 screens at one time with a small monthly additional fee, and I pay it so that my 2 kids at the university, my wife, and I can each be watching something separately at different locations (if by chance that situation happens). Could some people take advantage of this and subscribe out the 3 additional screens to friends willing to pay them? I am sure it happens....but I would have to guess that Netflix feels that they can absorb the loss to keep their subscribers happy with VERY reliable software. Their app seems to work flawlessly at ALL times. I have to ask.....how can Netflix get it so right and Directv get it so wrong?


----------



## cpd5215

cpd5215 said:


> Same here when OOH
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The app on My iPhone seems to be functioning correctly again in and OOH.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twaller

Yes, works here too. At this point it doesn't surprise me when it doesn't work and doesn't surprise me when it does.


----------



## cpd5215

twaller said:


> Yes, works here too. At this point it doesn't surprise me when it doesn't work and doesn't surprise me when it does.


You got that right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

